# Let's discuss the shitty Rock promo.



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Let the wars commence...........


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Yeah, the segment reminded me of Cena:rock2


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Punk marks still Butt Hurt?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

It is almost impossible to do good promos as a face in current WWE.

Even Punk was cutting garbage promos as a face.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Rock told an okay story and as always made it even better with his delivery. He entertained the sellout crowd who packed the building to see him. Then they did the go home angle where CM Punk laid him out. They did everything they needed to do in a 10-15 minute span. It wasn't the best go home angle in the world, but that's only because the part at the end was cliche.


Cole and Lawler laugh track was the drizzling shits though.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Crowd were loving it. The End.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

It was awful. His worst promo since coming back, maybe even to date.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

If you enjoy self-indulgent ego-stroking that has nothing to do with the angles the WWE are running with Punk, Paul E. or the WWE Title then this was right up your alley. 

Its only going to get worse when he starts doing promo work with John Cena. That movie about turning snitch looks horrible, btw.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

People would have more liked the promo if he had sunglasses on.


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I'd split this into 2 sides, my Rock-mark side and my Punk-mark side.

Rock-Mark:
It was an entertaining story and It was quite entertaining. Plus it was funny and stalled the audience to move to the next promo. Also it was done to make the Rock's appearance memorable since he's not appearing every single week. He's like the light you see at the end of the tunnel-like during these times the heels are more dominant than the faces so when Rock comes out you get somewhat of a hope.

Also almost everyone in the audience loved it and they were hot for Rock. Plus what do you have to complain for? He ate a GTS afterwards.


Now my Punk-mark side:
The story/promo had nothing to do with the storyline. Rock was being Rock but he didn't really progress the storyline and elevate it to a believable point that Punk might beat him this Sunday. After a while he was just blabbering that I went to make myself a tuna sandwich and rushed back to my seat when I heard Punk's music hit. Punk saved that segment, and RAW. It's pretty obvious that Punk is losing this Sunday but Punk's promo somehow gave me hope for a triple threat match at WM. Besides thank god Punk GTSed Rock at the end of the promo.

Entertainment wise, it was a pretty good segment and pretty memorable. It goes along the lines of:


> Oh hey remember when Rock was telling us a funny story then Punk came and GTSed the shit out of him? Remember how Rock sold the GTS? It was pretty fucking awesome. Yeah that time.



Also Rock also has to appeal to the current pop-culture so he can get accepted by the fans in his short-term reign. He already beat Punk and Cena so he has to kiss some ass for awhile.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

For anyone who doesn't live in Nashville, it wasn't the best. But it was a pretty funny story and the live crowd enjoyed it. Then Rock turned serious when Punk came out and they sold the match very well. Rock/Punk is good because Rock knows when to be light-hearted Rock and knows when to turn it around and get serious.

Difference between Rock's promos and Cena's promos? You know its a bad one when the crowd die and actually boo the guy while not really making any kind of point (eg. Cena's promo before the Rumble)....whereas people laughed along with what Rock said, cheered at the end of the story and then broke out in a huge "Rocky" chant. The promo was a success.

And if you didn't like it, Rock ate a GTS to close the show so everyone's happy.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

This promo = the Cena promo before Royal Rumble about Skidmarks187 and Facebook photos.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

^Crowd will cheer Rock nowdays even if he doesn't utter a single word.

To use that as an excuse it was entertaining is stupid


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



-Extra- said:


> This promo = the Cena promo before Royal Rumble about Skidmarks187 and Facebook photos.


Too bad Rocky's promo was entertaining and funny whereas Cena's promo sucked and people booed him.

Funny how you remember the username.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Rock was entertaining as always...Moving on.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Um what?.. It wasnt bad at all. It all made sense to me, It was Rock joking and the same time connecting with the crowd with his experiences in their city which was well structured and at the end he closed it very nicely with "I did all that to be a WWE champion one day, I am the WWE champion and I will remain the WWe champion". It was nothing like a Cena promo.

A Cena promo was... bash a fat guy.. kiss up to a kid.. talk about sundays.. and then shouting I am winning the ROYAL RUMBLE THIS SUNDAY! 

Rock connected the entire promo together and succeeded at it unlike Cena who tries to do the same thing but fails miserably, I'm not saying it was a great promo but not horrible in any way.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

i thought it was decent he had the crowed in silence which was a good thing he was telling a story and the crowed was listening. i dont think there is any other superstar ever that could do that. 

also did anyone notice the guy puts over finishers. he is boss at selling a finisher like no other. i dont get what this post is about to be honest.

if you want to have a pop at someone then pop at cena every fucking time cena,and ryback as well as sheamus get the upper hand on the sheild whos fucking music has to hit. oh yea only john cena's pisses me off the guy is a cancer and needs to fuck off


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I may have hit my head last night or something because to be honest I didn't like all my fave guys promos last night. Although on here I hear a great deal of praise and love for them I really didn't get into them. Nothing about it made me go wow! Except one!

I found the Rock promo boring and proving once again that the Rock of old is dead. I don't want the Rock telling stories, if I wanted that I'd listen to Shemaus, Although a nice approach it didnt provide me with any laughs nd the typical Rock quips, while Lawler and Cole laughing like Hyenas didn't help the promos either. 

I found the Punk/Heyman promo pointless, way too long and could have been done in a small backstage segment instead, What was the point of him saying I am going to resign then Punk saying please dont, and then problem fixed... Biggest waste of 20 minutes I have seen for a while. Not saying the performances were bad, I mean its Heyman the guy is Oscar worthy but the promo was just pointless.

Shields promo said nothing I didn't already know "We are here to fight injustice" yea we heard this before, I know all of them are good mic workers but they all looked totally uninterested. I was waiting for Dean Ambrose to pull out something amazing and when he didnt I was waiting for Seth to do the same, then Rollin hit the mic sounding like a troll and I pretty much face palmed.



Of all the promos I liked, and I know I am probably the only one here, was the racist Dutch Mantell/Swagger (who I am not a fan of)who had a very intriguing and interesting promo that made me take notice. I love the risky racist angle, while not original its nice that even in the PG era they are doing something like this. and its interesting thaey are using this angle for Swagger which makes me more invested to see where it leads. The pay off may suck but until then this is the one guy I want to see more of. I am also glad they finally gave Swagger a mouth piece, the guy is pretty good too.

Raw was still pretty good last night though just a very topsy-turvy kinda way of me liking things


----------



## illninofan (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Big rock fan but seriously :kobe @ that promo.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I think the main problem I have with it was that it wasn't a PROMO. It didn't promote the match. It didn't make me want to see the rematch one scrap more than I ever had. Didn't really diminish the match for me but I don't see how it _promoted_ the match.

For what it was, Storytime with the Rock, it was exactly what you'd expect. Some funny, interesting material with a crowd that was good all night and was going to be firmly in The Rock's corner. Went about 5 minutes too long and didn't talk about the stipulation as much or just the match and Punk/Heyman/Shield, period, but hey. It could be a lot worse.

If you don't like The Rock that much, and I'll be honest, I don't, I didn't even like him that much 10 years ago when I was supposed to, then that was the WORST PROMO EVER because it is the quintessence of why you hate The Rock. Arrogant, congratulatory, self-indulgent and 5 minutes longer than it should have been. Good thing there has never been a top guy who cut promos like that before.

:HHH :HHH2


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Rock promos ain't that great these days but to bash him is kinda pathetic.

His promos are still more entertaining than anything we get anyway.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

A simple Rock promo. Very bad and boring, skipped it all. The Roid should take some lessons from Dean Ambrose @how to cut a promo.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



The Cynical Heel said:


> A simple Rock promo. Very bad and boring, skipped it all. The Roid should take some lessons from Dean Ambrose @how to cut a promo.


Wait..so you skipped the whole promo, but you still know it was bad and boring? Lmao


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

^Listened 2 minutes and then skipped to CM Punk. Still was awful, so I closed WMP.


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

it wasnt good..


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



zkorejo said:


> Um what?.. It wasnt bad at all. *It all made sense to me, It was Rock joking and the same time connecting with the crowd with his experiences in their city which was well structured and at the end he closed it very nicely with "I did all that to be a WWE champion one day, I am the WWE champion and I will remain the WWe champion"*. It was nothing like a Cena promo.
> 
> A Cena promo was... bash a fat guy.. kiss up to a kid.. talk about sundays.. and then shouting I am winning the ROYAL RUMBLE THIS SUNDAY!
> 
> Rock connected the entire promo together and succeeded at it unlike Cena who tries to do the same thing but fails miserably, I'm not saying it was a great promo but not horrible in any way.


Basically. It was Rock making Nashville feel special in a unique situation which they enjoyed tremendously, and then sold the match with the brawl and the end of the story tied into his journey and dream of becoming WWE Champion one day. The amazing thing about it was seeing 15k sitting in silence hearing every word and popping just at the right time. It was crazy to see an audience so captivated by a guy telling a story in the main event of the show. Only The Rock. And just for the record, that story is a real life story that Rock told on several occasions with the last time on The Tonight Show in 2011 IIRC. That's not just a random subject that someone backstage wrote for the audience, that was Rock's real life experience and they were in Nashville so it was perfectly fitting in the situation.

It can't be "useless/pointless" when it more than did its job by entertaining the crowd. Selling a match doesn't mean going to the ring for a 15 minutes segment and saying "At this PPV, I will retain the title" over and over. That's not a money promo at all. You need to be effective in the delivery of what you're saying, Rock had fun with the live audience, shared his personal story with Nashville and then turned his attention to the match on the PPV, the stipulation and Punk/Heyman. While accomplishing everything he wanted to do there.


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Meh. Worst Rock promo > best promo of the 90% of the roster.


Rock316AE said:


> Basically. It was Rock making Nashville feel special in a unique situation which they enjoyed tremendously, and then sold the match with the brawl and the end of the story tied into his journey and dream of becoming WWE Champion one day. The amazing thing about it was seeing 15k sitting in silence hearing every word and popping just at the right time. It was crazy to see an audience so captivated by a guy telling a story in the main event of the show. Only The Rock. And just for the record, that story is a real life story that Rock told on several occasions with the last time on The Tonight Show in 2011 IIRC. That's not just a random subject that someone backstage wrote for the audience, that was Rock's real life experience and they were in Nashville so it was perfectly fitting in the situation.
> 
> It can't be "useless/pointless" when it more than did its job by entertaining the crowd. Selling a match doesn't mean going to the ring for a 15 minutes segment and saying "At this PPV, I will retain the title" over and over. That's not a money promo at all. You need to be effective in the delivery of what you're saying, Rock had fun with the live audience, shared his personal story with Nashville and then turned his attention to the match on the PPV, the stipulation and Punk/Heyman. While accomplishing everything he wanted to do there.


This.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

It was poor. Unless you were in the audience I suppose. So, if Vince is gonna be happy with a 12,000 buy rate for the EC ppv then mission accomplished I suppose, but it wouldn't have me reaching for my phone to place an order if I lived in the US


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Rock316AE said:


> Basically. It was Rock making Nashville feel special in a unique situation which they enjoyed tremendously, and then sold the match with the brawl and the end of the story tied into his journey and dream of becoming WWE Champion one day. The amazing thing about it was seeing 15k sitting in silence hearing every word and popping just at the right time. It was crazy to see an audience so captivated by a guy telling a story in the main event of the show. Only The Rock. And just for the record, that story is a real life story that Rock told on several occasions with the last time on The Tonight Show in 2011 IIRC. That's not just a random subject that someone backstage wrote for the audience, that was Rock's real life experience and they were in Nashville so it was perfectly fitting in the situation.
> 
> It can't be "useless/pointless" when it more than did its job by entertaining the crowd. Selling a match doesn't mean going to the ring for a 15 minutes segment and saying "At this PPV, I will retain the title" over and over. That's not a money promo at all. You need to be effective in the delivery of what you're saying, Rock had fun with the live audience, shared his personal story with Nashville and then turned his attention to the match on the PPV, the stipulation and Punk/Heyman. While accomplishing everything he wanted to do there.


Exactly my thoughts! 

The little brawl at the end did the job of selling the match IMO. Plus we have seen Rock and Punk doing a serious promo in the past month.. it was somewhat refreshing and new.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

To the people defending the promo- is this what you want from The Rock? Hes going to be gone again in a few weeks time. I want something memorable. Not a kiss the home towns arse promo that would make John Cena jealous


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Im a Rock fan and it was a bad promo. I never was so happy to hear CM Punk's music hit. Im not a Punk fan, but he tried to save this segment.


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Jesus_Hong said:


> To the people defending the promo- is this what you want from The Rock? Hes going to be gone again in a few weeks time. I want something memorable. Not a kiss the home towns arse promo that would make John Cena jealous


Sorry he can't bury the entire roster in one promo and rock bottom Michael Cole.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Yeah,I didn't like that promo at all.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

As a feud selling promo, it wasn't much. But as a standalone segment, I enjoyed the hell out of it. I'm a Rock mark and I was entertained by his story. I can understand people not liking it though.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



admiremyclone said:


> For anyone who doesn't live in Nashville, it wasn't the best. But it was a pretty funny story and the live crowd enjoyed it. Then Rock turned serious when Punk came out and they sold the match very well. Rock/Punk is good because Rock knows when to be light-hearted Rock and knows when to turn it around and get serious.
> 
> Difference between Rock's promos and Cena's promos? You know its a bad one when the crowd die and actually boo the guy while not really making any kind of point (eg. Cena's promo before the Rumble)....whereas people laughed along with what Rock said, cheered at the end of the story and then broke out in a huge "Rocky" chant. The promo was a success.
> 
> And if you didn't like it, Rock ate a GTS to close the show so everyone's happy.


This.

My biggest problem with the segment was the way Punk tried his best to no-sell The Rock's promo; he just stood there smiling and brushing off Rock's insults to try and make himself look cool, which completely spoils the promo. The whole point of faces taunting heels is for the heels to get angry; if they don't even react, what's the point?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

*It was a terrible wrestling promo. It did absolutely nothing to further the feud between he and Punk. Now I don't mind something like that happening after the show goes off the air or perhaps even during a commercial break...but that being aired was just embarrassing on a go home show. *


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



VINT said:


> Sorry he can't bury the entire roster in one promo and rock bottom Michael Cole.


What are you on about? I never suggested he should bury the entire roster, but he could've told a relevant story instead of making up some crap about buying a car. I mean, who in their right mind would buy a car and drive it away without realising there was a crack head on the back seat? Horrible. Just HORRIBLE


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Punk marks still Butt Hurt?


Is Lance Storm, former ECW, WCW, WWE & ROH worker & 20+ year veteran & pro-wrestling trainer, just a "butt hurt Punk mark" too?










Yup, it's nothing but C.M. Punk fans that didn't like it! That's the ticket. Because this obviously has ANYTHING to do with Punk right?

Fuckin' moron.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Jesus_Hong said:


> It was poor. Unless you were in the audience I suppose. *So, if Vince is gonna be happy with a 12,000 buy rate for the EC ppv then mission accomplished I suppose*, but it wouldn't have me reaching for my phone to place an order if I lived in the US


Rock's presence at EC alone already guaranteed it at least 400k + buys even if he wasn't obligated to sell the PPV on Raw.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



TheRainKing said:


> This.
> 
> My biggest problem with the segment was the way Punk tried his best to no-sell The Rock's promo; he just stood there smiling and brushing off Rock's insults to try and make himself look cool, which completely spoils the promo. The whole point of faces taunting heels is for the heels to get angry; if they don't even react, what's the point?





To be honest, everyone has heard the Rock's insults a hundred times over so it's not like people are going to be shocked about it.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Walk-In said:


> Is Lance Storm, former ECW, WCW, WWE & ROH worker & 20+ year veteran & pro-wrestling trainer, just a "butt hurt Punk mark" too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does that guy know about promos anyway?

Austin had pretty much told him what most people had always felt about him.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

He should've done more to persuade the people who are in two minds about it. I like LadyCrofs post. If he had said it after the cameras had went down then fair enough but this was the FINAL Raw segment before a big ppv. It didn't do it's job. And I'm a Rock fan


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Hawksea said:


> What does that guy know about promos anyway?
> 
> Austin had pretty much told him what most people had always felt about him.


Lance Storm is a wrestling legend, i don't give a fuck about Austin told him and "people" felt about him.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I dunno. I guess I was hoping after last year's Cena debacle, and the abomination that was WM GUEST HOST ROCK, this Punk thing would turn into an actual _wrestling feud_, rather than the Annual Rocky Nostalgia-Slurp Travelling Comedy Revue.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

To sum it up the rock isn't here to entertain his haters, like others have said he entertained the crowd he was at and probably a million other people viewing him on television. 


BUT


I did notice he struggles sometimes to catch what he wants to say..he'll repeat phrases over and over repeatedly and just do a quick cut to an insult like come down to the ring bitch ... i still think he's rusty and adjusting.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

That's what the champ does to close a show? Tell a irrelevant story for 10 minutes and the brawl at the end? I'd rather him beat some jobber and then have the brawl with Punk over that shit he pulled last night.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Smoogle said:


> I did notice he struggles sometimes to catch what he wants to say..he'll repeat phrases over and over repeatedly and just do a quick cut to an insult like come down to the ring bitch ... i still think he's rusty and adjusting.



He hasn't got much time to adjust. He will soon be gone again


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

It was a promo for Nashville and he's a babyface.

Every babyface in this era is supposed to be cheesy as shit, Rock included.

...unless someone is really gonna be a blind mark and get angry that I called Rock 'cheesy'...


----------



## Hart Break Kid (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

GOD DAMN IT ROCK WHY!!!!


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I'm not a big fan of the Rock but i actually was enjoying the story up until the end. The ending was lack luster and seemed like he was just trying to teach a lesson to the kids.


----------



## Above Average (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Rock316AE said:


> Basically. It was Rock making Nashville feel special in a unique situation which they enjoyed tremendously, and then sold the match with the brawl and the end of the story tied into his journey and dream of becoming WWE Champion one day. The amazing thing about it was seeing 15k sitting in silence hearing every word and popping just at the right time. It was crazy to see an audience so captivated by a guy telling a story in the main event of the show. Only The Rock. And just for the record, that story is a real life story that Rock told on several occasions with the last time on The Tonight Show in 2011 IIRC. That's not just a random subject that someone backstage wrote for the audience, that was Rock's real life experience and they were in Nashville so it was perfectly fitting in the situation.
> 
> It can't be "useless/pointless" when it more than did its job by entertaining the crowd. Selling a match doesn't mean going to the ring for a 15 minutes segment and saying "At this PPV, I will retain the title" over and over. That's not a money promo at all. You need to be effective in the delivery of what you're saying, Rock had fun with the live audience, shared his personal story with Nashville and then turned his attention to the match on the PPV, the stipulation and Punk/Heyman. While accomplishing everything he wanted to do there.


All of this. ^

Didn't really connect with Rock's promo but he had a special moment with the Nashville crowd. It couldn't be shitty if the crowd were eating his entire story up. He did his job and entertained the Nashville audience.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Natsuke said:


> It was a promo for Nashville and he's a babyface.
> 
> Every babyface in this era is supposed to be cheesy as shit, Rock included.
> 
> ...unless someone is really gonna be a blind mark and get angry that I called Rock 'cheesy'...


Are you high from sniffing cheesy pants? The Rock came back and griefed Cena for being too cheesy. And he goes and pulls this crap. It was just terrible


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I'm sure it gave Nashville a very special moment, but I can't see how people who lived outside Nashville would give a fuck about it.

It was a pointless promo that you'd expect to hear on some radio show or if on WWE tv, a one-off Rock appearance, but not when he's in the WWE Championship feud. The promo did nothing for the match, wasn't that entertaining or funny (it had it's moments though), and just felt like filler to kill time until Punk made his way out and the real segment we were waiting for ensued. 

Hell, even back in the early 2000's when Rock would tell these type of stories, I remember never caring for them. Guess things haven't changed. I can understand why the crowd would, but not anyone else unless they previously lived there.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Somewhat entertaining but was a waste of time having nothing to do with the feud.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Jesus_Hong said:


> Are you high from sniffing cheesy pants? The Rock came back and griefed Cena for being too cheesy. And he goes and pulls this crap. It was just terrible


I'm not saying it wasn't terrible. For the people watching on TV it was probably boring as all hell. But what do you expect from babyfaces in this era? They are all cheesy and pandering.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

^Can a babyface ever cut a promo without being cheesy ?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Anyone who defends this shit is a blind mark. If it was John Cena everyone would be up in arms about the fuckery of the promo. The Rock shouldn't get a pass and I'm getting tired of Rock telling random stories and playing songs. Just come out, whip some ass, talk shit to your opponent, and sell some buyrates. He needs to interact with the undercard more. It'd make his stay more important by giving the other guys a rub by being in his presence.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Punk is a crackhead, so I'm pretty sure he was using that story to poke fun at Punk. Sure, it went on too long, but it wasn't all bad. The crowd seemed to enjoy it, unlike the awkward shit Cena cut a few weeks ago before the Rumble.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> ^Can a babyface ever cut a promo without being cheesy ?


(N)


Jesus_Hong said:


> Are you high from sniffing cheesy pants? The Rock came back and griefed Cena for being too cheesy. And he goes and pulls this crap. It was just terrible


(Y)

Did any of you seriously laugh at a story about Dwayne ripping off a car from a crackhead and ditching it at a Burger King? It was difficult for me to even classify that as a wrestling promo because the word "promo", by its origin, is classified as an abbreviation of the word "promotion". It did jack shit to promote anything other than Dwayne's personal "cool" factor seeing as it did zilch to promote anything else and had nothing to do with wrestling.

Dude is getting more and more snooze worthy every time he makes an appearance and I'm an Attitude Era mark. Tacky ass cornball.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

" Lulz, it sucked, everything sucks. Everybody sucks and is corny and not believable. Everybody but my god CM Punk. And don't even think about saying otherwise or you are a stupid, retarded, mentally challenged sheep child in the WWE universe. You better not like what I don't like." (Y)


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Yes The Promo wasn't The Rock's best(still better then 95% of the roster including Cena) but is was great promo for the Nashville crowd, I don't understand why ppl don't get that. I wished the story would of had been a little shorter but I got a few laughs here and there. When punk came out, that when we got a few min build up for the ppv. 

Rock sells the impact of a person's Finsher unlike some people in the roster.
Punk ends Raw by taking the Title with him and saying a few words, this could mean Rock will bring in a new belt 
Finally getting rid of the Spinning Belt.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> ^Can a babyface ever cut a promo without being cheesy ?


Not really. I think that's my point. He's a babyface so naturally he's cheesy.

But I think in this era moreso than others, maybe the same as the Hogan era, because it's hard to look like a badass in these kinds of environments. Only two who really do that job in this era are Lesnar and Henry, and they're Heels anyways.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> " Lulz, it sucked, everything suck. Everybody body sucks and is corny and not believable. Everybody but my god CM Punk. And don't even think about saying otherwise or you are a stupid, retarded, mentally challenged sheep child in the WWE universe. You better not like what I don't like." (Y)


That's not how you close a show. "oh hey, this is the go home show and I'm gonna close it with a random story when i was 15 and I bought a car from a crackhead! that sure is gonna sell the match between me and Punk!" 

fpalm

We waited to hear his response and this is what we got. A dumb goofy promo. :no:


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

^Rock made fun of Cena being corny during his return promo.

Now Rock is rivalling Cena in cutting corny promos.Atleast Rock can get the crowd to react


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Rocks promo did nothing for anyone but the 10-15k fans in the arena, and that would be perfectly fine if this was said on a house show or after the TV show ends in a dark main event. But when you have 5 million people watching the show (and the promo) that are not in that arena among those Nashville fans then it's very easy to see why people say it sucked and was shit.
Meh.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Heavenly Invader said:


> That's not how you close a show. "oh hey, this is the go home show and I'm gonna close it with a random story when i was 15 and I bought a car from a crackhead! that sure is gonna sell the match between me and Punk!"
> 
> fpalm
> 
> We waited to hear his response and this is what we got. A dumb goofy promo. :no:


That's not how you close a show? Please do tell me how many wrestling event you have closed with a promo and the fallout after. Buys, ratings, etc. Or should I just learn it from the guy who broke previous WM buys records and his " " irrelevant, corny, promo?


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I didn't watch the show, and I won't get a chance to see this promo til later, but jeez, was it HONESTLY that bad? Or is it more hyperbolic Rock-bashing?


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Rock marks are getting more stupid by every shitty moment The Rock has. "It was a decent segment and za crowd enjoyed it and I enjoyed it and who didn't enjoyed it is an idiot blah" REALLY? That's one of the worst promos I've ever heard on a wrestling show. And these guys saying "that waz betah than 95% of the roster" are so...GOD...


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> " Lulz, it sucked, everything sucks. Everybody sucks and is corny and not believable. Everybody but my god CM Punk. And don't even think about saying otherwise or you are a stupid, retarded, mentally challenged sheep child in the WWE universe. You better not like what I don't like." (Y)


Change it to Dean Ambrose and you'll be right.

As a fan of Rocky I can still agree. The promo was pointless, should've been after the show as plus for the fans.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Don't get me wrong, that promo was terrible for selling the match and all that jazz. But no denying that the crowd was happy about it.

It still sucked though lol


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I hated his promo but he has some sort of sick hold on me. I have been sour on him since the rumble promo but I can't help but get excited everytime the guy comes out. I'll always be a rock fan but shit like this is disappointing.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> That's not how you close a show? Please do tell me how many wrestling event you have closed with a promo and the fallout after. Buys, ratings, etc. Or should I just learn it from the guy who broke previous WM buys records and his " " irrelevant, corny, promo?


Of course the Rock can get away with shit like that because he's the Rock. But does it excuse him from it? Shows do end with promos to get the ANGLES over and make people buy the PPV, the Rock did none of that until the moment Punk came in to remind the Rock "hey, you forget about the ppv this Sunday?" fpalm


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

That promo was NOT better than 95% of the roster. I bet 95% of the roster could tell a pointless and obviously made up story like that one. The thing is, if anyone else had told it they'd have been buried by people on here


----------



## jtyrone (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

it was alright. it wasnt terrible imo at least, but i did expect more from him considering the fact that he rarely appears as it is and he will soon be gone for good despite all his talk of 'never leaving again'


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Rock316AE said:


> Basically. It was Rock making Nashville feel special in a unique situation which they enjoyed tremendously, and then sold the match with the brawl and the end of the story tied into his journey and dream of becoming WWE Champion one day. The amazing thing about it was seeing 15k sitting in silence hearing every word and popping just at the right time. It was crazy to see an audience so captivated by a guy telling a story in the main event of the show. Only The Rock. And just for the record, that story is a real life story that Rock told on several occasions with the last time on The Tonight Show in 2011 IIRC. That's not just a random subject that someone backstage wrote for the audience, that was Rock's real life experience and they were in Nashville so it was perfectly fitting in the situation.
> 
> It can't be "useless/pointless" when it more than did its job by entertaining the crowd. Selling a match doesn't mean going to the ring for a 15 minutes segment and saying "At this PPV, I will retain the title" over and over. That's not a money promo at all. You need to be effective in the delivery of what you're saying, Rock had fun with the live audience, shared his personal story with Nashville and then turned his attention to the match on the PPV, the stipulation and Punk/Heyman. While accomplishing everything he wanted to do there.


 Another great post from Rock316AE (Y)


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

It was stale and boring like the majority of his promo's he was once again outdone by promos and appearances by punk and heyman. They just play it perfectly whole he trots out corny bullshit. I will always like the rock but his matches and promos since returning have been very underwhelming.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Hawksea said:


> Rock's presence at EC alone already guaranteed it at least 400k + buys even if he wasn't obligated to sell the PPV on Raw.


ec is doing nothing near 400k, if it does 250k it will be doing well


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Jesus_Hong said:


> That promo was NOT better than 95% of the roster. I bet 95% of the roster could tell a pointless and obviously made up story like that one. The thing is, if anyone else had told it they'd have been buried by people on here


Who on the roster would have the charisma, presence, delivery, crowd control etc to pull off such a promo with a live crowd. Look call me a sheep and what not but i didn't find anything about it garbage and boring. I find all CM Punk's promos boring as hell, yet you guys love them. The guy hasn't been entertaining on the mic since SES. But, he's a heel, and the makes everything 100X better to the IWC. People actually think ziggler is good on the mic FFS.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Jesus_Hong said:


> That promo was NOT better than 95% of the roster. I bet 95% of the roster could tell a pointless and obviously made up story like that one. The thing is, if anyone else had told it they'd have been buried by people on here


it's not a made up story. he's told it before on several talk shows.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I personally enjoyed it.

Lance Storm is in no position to talk about promos, he's garbage at them.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

His delivery? Delivery is just something Rock fans fall back on when he bombs on the mic. Which he has done a few times lately. He told a boring fucking story. It was like he'd delivered me a dose of night nurse. I'll say it again I'M A ROCK FAN. But I can't defend that


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

He isn't the Rock anymore, he's lost it completely.

It's Dwayne Johnson acting weird and pandering to the crowds.


----------



## wrestling immortal (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

stupid rock marks defending the promo, if anyone else did this on the roster, everyone in this forum would be bashing them, Rock should just do us a favor and stay away from wrestling and continue doing movies, he honestly doesn't have it anymore, and it's probably gonna be worse when he feuds with Cena again.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Shazayum said:


> it's not a made up story. he's told it before on several talk shows.


ARE YOU TELLING ME THAT WASN'T A FRESH DWAYNE PROMO? NO WAY. 

:HHH


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

no it wasn't his best promo but nonetheless a great ending to the show. Rock sold that GTS like champ.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Jesus_Hong said:


> His delivery? Delivery is just something Rock fans fall back on when he bombs on the mic. Which he has done a few times lately. He told a boring fucking story. It was like he'd delivered me a dose of night nurse. I'll say it again I'M A ROCK FAN. But I can't defend that


Whatevs, I done arguing about it. I have problem with people saying the hated it etc. But don't act like it's a crime if someone disagrees. Your opinions(as much as you want them to be) are not facts.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> He isn't the Rock anymore, he's lost it completely.
> 
> It's Dwayne Johnson acting weird and pandering to the crowds.


If Rock continues at this rate,he is going to get booed like Cena in a few months


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

My opinion counts as much as yours. So stop acting like I'm trying to shove my cock in your arse. It was a POOR PROMO. Deal with it


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Bl0ndie said:


> Crowd were loving it. The End.



This. Judging by the crowds reaction, they loved it. As someone else said, it's not about what is said, it's about the delivery.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Dusty Roids said:


> no it wasn't his best promo but nonetheless a great ending to the show. Rock sold that GTS like champ.


-It wasn't his best promo at all.It was one of his worst promos ever 

-CM Punk saved the damn segment


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I wanted to be put out of my misery while watching that awful tired shitty rock promo

:gun:

Can the rock just go away for good please.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I liked the promo. It was funny as fuck. But I do agree it didn't help sell the PPV.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

The promo had no business being on television 6 days before a PPV. The commentary sure as hell didn't help. And I still don't understand why can't he have a warm-up match on Raw. What, that wouldn't entertain the crowd?

As far as babyfaces being cheesy/restricted/etc., Rock is above that. He can still be the badass everybody adores even in today's product.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I know crowd and context is a big part of wrestling in all aspects, but if that was just isolated, that would be terrible. There was nothing good about the promo apart from the crowd being Rocky marks stoked that Rocky was getting cheap pops and emotional response by pandering to Tennessee. 

So, good for the crowd enjoying, I guess? But that felt like a talk radio segment and not in any way something that you would say before a title match and about 2 months away from 'Mania.

Also, The Rock built so much goodwill up with you from '97 to 2004ish that it is hard to be objective and just say that he cut a rambling, poor promo that didn't hype the match or advance any storylines but that is exactly what he did.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I liked the promo. It was funny as fuck. But I do agree it didn't help sell the PPV.


My exact sentiments.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

It wasn't a promo. it was a time filling story. I won't even rate it as if it were a promo. Besides, Rock is over enough that I listened to the whole thing; hell the crowd ate that shit up.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I think we get the EC ppv for free in the UK and to be fair I'd have probably paid for it anyways but definitely not on the strength of this promo. If Punk hadn't charged the ring and ended the show with the GTS then it would've been TOTALLY pointless


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

As for the belt stealing thing, I think it was brilliant and should make for some GREAT house show promos this coming week and he will probably "defend" the title on the house shows


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

*I didn't watch it. I skip through Rocks bullshit just like I do most of the show. I skipped to the brawl at the end where Punk puts the Peoples Chump on his ass. That was entertaining.*


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Cena got ripped to pieces after his promo before the Rumble. Now there are people defending the Rock for doing a very similar one. 

In terms of a stand alone promo, I actually thought it was quite amusing. But this was the go home show for a ppv. The final segment. The one promo that's supposed to bring our anticipation to a peak. It's ok saying "they can't do the same intense back and forth every week, they need to mix it up a bit". Well that's fair enough, but they should have done that a few weeks ago, not on the go home show.

With all that in mind, this was poor from the Rock. Punk coming out and taking the belt saved the segment. It really did. I'm a huge Rock fan, but there's just no excusing some things.


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Skyfall said:


> It wasn't a promo. it was a time filling story. I won't even rate it as if it were a promo. Besides, Rock is over enough that I listened to the whole thing; hell the crowd ate that shit up.


Great point. As I mentioned earlier, the WWE needs to cut back the length of time on these promos, face or heel. Just get to the point already.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



The Cynical Miracle said:


> A 15 minute lame, boring, useless and pointless "story" that led nowhere and fits right in the promo style of one John Cena.
> 
> Defend it if you dare.


He entertained with it...Difference being is Cena doesnt get anywhere near that kind of a reaction whenever he tells his stupid (supposed to be funny) promos. If you dont like it, do what your supposed to do and react whether you boo or cheer for The Rock like every other normal fan who boo's or cheers for CM Punk or boo's and cheers for John Cena or boo's and cheers for every other single superstar on the Roster.

Just dont throw a tantrum and proclaim that your never gonna watch the WWE ever again.

As for whether it was a good promo or not for the final raw show before a ppv. The promo was written for the rock and ultimately passed on by creative to let him go out there and cut it.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



SOSheamus said:


> As for whether it was a good promo or not for the final raw show before a ppv. The promo was written for the rock and ultimately passed on by creative to let him go out there and cut it.


Gotta love the hypocrisy. When Rock cuts a good promo, it's his own material, when it's shitty, the writers are at fault.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

^Maybe The Rock was held back.

A pathetic excuse


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Shitty Dwayne promos in 2012-2013? No surprise here.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

All the john cena kiddies and mommy and daddy and rocky cock suckers in attendance sure laughed it off.
Wish this promo had been in a smark packed venue


----------



## denias9301 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

LOL, another thread complain about the rock. he's doing fine. just acceptance that your guy cm punk can't make crowd hot without shoot promo.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Meltzer is saying that the Rock wanted to tell a story and no one wanted to tell him no.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Well what do you expect the Champion to do? Wrestle matches, do more then one segment per episode, show up for every episode?

Rock is doing what every other Diva Champion did before... oh wait, I might not have been paying attention, my bad...


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



ShiftyLWO said:


> All the john cena kiddies and mommy and daddy and rocky cock suckers in attendance sure laughed it off.
> *Wish this promo had been in a smark packed venue*


They'd go crazy for it too like Nashville did.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Hawksea said:


> They'd go crazy for it too like Nashville did.


Im sorry but we are not smelling what the rock is cooking or drinking his kool aid. Fuck outta here with that bullshit.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



TheRainKing said:


> This.
> 
> My biggest problem with the segment was the way Punk tried his best to no-sell The Rock's promo; he just stood there smiling and brushing off Rock's insults to try and make himself look cool, which completely spoils the promo. The whole point of faces taunting heels is for the heels to get angry; if they don't even react, what's the point?


He didn't react? Maybe you missed the part where he went down to the ring and hit the GTS on The Rock.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Still better than Cena's promo before Royal Rumble.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

It was a very poor money promo for a go home show. I guess the writers spent all of their immense talents on the Sheild's promo and left poor Rock to rehash an old story that had nothing to do with making people want to buy EC.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Bryan D. said:


> Still better than Cena's promo before Royal Rumble.




That isn't saying much since this one was never ending. At least Cena's promo was 10 minutes shorter than this one.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I dont get the big deal. He's been cutting shit promos since he returned.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

SHUTUP DWAAAYNE!!! I H8 U!! CM PUNK IS TEH REAL PEPUL CHAMP!! 





*#[email protected]

#STRAIGHTEDGE4LYFE!!! 
*


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Kalashnikov said:


> Gotta love the hypocrisy. When Rock cuts a good promo, it's his own material, when it's shitty, the writers are at fault.


I've never once claimed Rock writes his own promos. As far as im concerned every single person in WWE has there promos written for them and cleared by creative process before they go out and cut it. Sure Punk may be the exception to that, and maybe Cena as well like it's been claimed writes his own promo's. 

I dont like The Rock or any other superstar based off his ability to write a promo. I like a superstar if he's good on the mic, entertaining and can wrestle. For all we know, Michael McGillicutty may be a wiz at writing promos, but he cant cut one for shit. And that's what people care about.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

It was entertaining to me


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Bryan D. said:


> Still better than Cena's promo before Royal Rumble.


Then again, what isn't better than that?


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Nas said:


> I dont get the big deal. He's been cutting shit promos since he returned.


So true


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



TheRainKing said:


> This.
> 
> My biggest problem with the segment was the way Punk tried his best to no-sell The Rock's promo; he just stood there smiling and brushing off Rock's insults to try and make himself look cool, which completely spoils the promo. The whole point of faces taunting heels is for the heels to get angry; if they don't even react, what's the point?


If I was being insulted with what the rock threw at Punk I'd just laugh it off too. Twilight references? Vampire and werewolf? As far as slinging insults lately, the Rock has been borderline retarded about it. The only time I was actually taken back was when "bitch-ass" was allowed to be spoken from the lips of the "great one". It's obvious what kind of mark I am and I don't fall under markism of either the Rock or Punk. I'm just calling it how I see it.

As for that long-ass story I thought it was silly at first, but I fast-forwarded 3 times hoping he would get to something relevant with it all. I didn't stop fast forwarding until I saw Punk interrupt because then I knew things would get back on track. I'm sure it's nice for a venue's crowd to know that a mega-star grew up in their town/city, but a 15 minute story about it? C'mon.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



BHfeva said:


> It was entertaining to me


It was at least decent to everybody other than Punk marks.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Hawksea said:


> It was at least decent to everybody other than Punk marks.


Everybody meaning that crowd and Rock marks, right? Of course the rock marks are going to love it and of course an ego-stroked crowd is going to love it.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I'm really tired of the ignorance. 

"What? You didn't like his promo? Well, that means you're a Punk mark, OR you hate The Rock." 

You know what? I like The Rock as a legend, and I like Punk. BUT I found each one his return promos for a long time to be the same copy and pasted shit. THE SAME EXACT copy and pasted shit. 


Return. 
FINALLY, ROCK IS GOING TO KISS THIS HOMETOWN'S ASS. Like how Cena does it, but he gets hate for it.
Here's where he picks apart a superstar.
Male genital joke.
Point to some random person in the crowd.
Joke.
"BY THE WAY, THAT MALE GENITAL JOKE IS NOW TRENDING ON TWITTER" Again. Most people bitch about that, but when The Rock does it, it's just fucking dandy.
Mentions his movie.
[Depending on if there's a superstar in the ring or not.] Rock bottom.

There has been the basic idea of each of his damn returns for the past how many years? I like The Rock. I really do. There's no doubt, he's a legend. He brings the ratings, he has charisma, HE ELECTRIFIES THE CROWD.

But he's also been a boring ass joke. Much like Cena, it's the same old shit.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Hawksea said:


> It was at least decent to everybody other than Punk marks.


Shite response. I'm a huge Rock fan but that was atrocious. I cringed at some of the crap he was spilling


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I prefer Cena's RR promo, tbh.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I'll give my honest opinion as a Rock mark, I liked this guy back when nobody else did. I thought that segment was awful. I was waiting for the story to have a funny twist or to have a point in general but it never happened. 

I give him a pass though for last night, he's still the GOAT.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Everybody that was watching RAW got up and did something else when the story started. My brother mopped the kitchen floor and I was preparing to take a shower. I heard some shit about buying a car from a crackhead...I lol'd but I ignored most it. 


I came back just in time for the insults and the short brawl...the brawl was nice and well done. The insults were...well better than Cena.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

This would have been a fine promo.....IF it had been off the air. Of course the crowd liked it, for one it was a promo that the hometown could relate to and The Rock is also a made man and by now can get away with cutting shitty, pointless promos. The crowd is going to eat it up no matter what. Well most crowds anyways. The Rock he could pull off a crap promo and make it work. It was still a piece of crap that didn't sell the PPV.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I'm surprised we didn't get "COOKIEPUSS IS NOW TRENDING ON TWITTER."

He did change it up a bit. I'll be damned.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Hawksea said:


> It was at least decent to everybody other than Punk marks.


Again, I fail to see how Punk fans have anything to do with it. What is the stance of Tugboat fans? Or Boogeyman fans? Or Triple H fans? How does being a fan of one wrestler cloud your judgment on your opinions for another?


So because it's The Rock & because The Rock is in a feud with C.M. Punk, no one is allowed to dislike anything Rock does without being a Punk fan & no one is allowed to like anything Rock does without being a Punk hater?

How on earth is that logical at all? That's the dumbest thing I have ever read & there are SEVERAL people trying to use that defense. It doesn't make any sense.

I thought the promo was fine. You know why I thought it was fine? Because I thought it was fine. Not because I dislike Punk. Not because I like Rock. Because at face value, I thought it was an OK promo. That's it. That's the reason. That's the whole fucking story.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

CookiePuss. Fuck me. I was trying to think what that awful name ease he I posted earlier. That was cringeworthy


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Punk marks still Butt Hurt?


Exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Walk-In said:


> Again, I fail to see how Punk fans have anything to do with it. What is the stance of Tugboat fans? Or Boogeyman fans? Or Triple H fans? How does being a fan of one wrestler cloud your judgment on your opinions for another?
> 
> 
> So because it's The Rock & because The Rock is in a feud with C.M. Punk, no one is allowed to dislike anything Rock does without being a Punk fan & no one is allowed to like anything Rock does without being a Punk hater?
> ...


Welcome to the forums. 

If you say something a bit negative about The Rock, then you're just an incorrect Punk mark. 

It's logical. :sandow2


----------



## GamerStyles (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

The thing is, he used to tell these kind of stories couple years ago. Only difference is, he was competing in matches regularly so people kind of forgave him for it (even praised him for the most part). But now not only he's not in action, but he's the champion and it was on the go home show. I don't think anybody would complain about it if he was in some tag match or whatever. I mean, he's not even doing house shows so why not have a warm-up match just so at least his match with punk this time doesn't end up in a complete train wreck.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Taker2theMoon said:


> *Everybody meaning that crowd and Rock marks, right?* Of course the rock marks are going to love it and of course an ego-stroked crowd is going to love it.


And the 1.6 million who will order WM 29 for Rock - Cena 2.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Bananas said:


> Exactly what I was going to say.


Yes, because only marks for one wrestler could ever think that anything The Rock does isn't up to par, right? That's what you mean?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I actually didn't mind it tbh, at first i was like "oh here we go:kenny" after the usual "What a special night it is tonight, this is where it all started for The Rock" schtick, but i found the story quite entertaining, and had a wee chuckle at "No, not Jeff Jarrett". The worst part of the whole segment was Cole and Lawler giggling away like teenage girls after every single word.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I didn't hate the promo, but for a go-home show and final build up for a WWE title main event? Yeah, it was pointless as fuck. If it was mainly for the live crowd in attendance, then why couldn't they have left it as a dark segment?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



SJFC said:


> I actually didn't mind it tbh, At first i was like "oh here we go:kenny" after the usual "What a special night it is tonight, this is where it all started for The Rock" schtick, but i found the story quite entertaining, and had a wee chuckle at "No, not Jeff Jarrett". The worst part of the whole segment was Cole and Lawler giggling away like teenage girls after every single word.


Lawler acting like an immature ass on commentary?! 

That's totally new.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

It baffles me how blind nostalgia can make someone eat this much shit with a large spoon.


If that promo was cut by anyone other than the Rock it would've been destroyed by the IWC.

But no Rock is electryfing, Rock was amazing, Rock related with the audience, it was a decent story, Rock is over...

This is why the WWE thinks wrestling fans are stupid, they give you the same promos hoping it sticks... and its actually working.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

i think the crowd was entertained so it served its purpose.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

According to Rock fans, Rock cuts bad promos on purpose in order to make Punk and Heyman look good. So there's no point in even trying to argue with them. They've got an excuse for everything. Threads like this are pointless.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Hawksea said:


> And the 1.6 million who will order WM 29 for Rock - Cena 2.


*
1.6 million? Fuckin' pipe dream, plus Lesnar will drag some of that number in anyways, so whatever boost they get, it won't be just for the Rock. Plus, the big buyrate doesn't make it a good match. And that's the whole thing, Rock can do dog shit and it will still draw. No wonder he didn't bother getting in ring shape, he'll make money either way.*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Figure4Leglock said:


> i think the crowd was entertained so it served its purpose.


Pandering to the lowest common denominator isn't entertaining. It's cheap

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

lol Y'all never watched Rock promo's when y'all were younger huh?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Dwayne doing a shitty promo? What a shocker. Can't wait till after WM when he goes away again.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

lol, yeah, the Rock's promo sucked, but so did the one with Paul Heyman and Punk at the start of the show.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

yeah I got to agree, it's not that the promo was bad, it just wasn't the right time for it, this is a go-home show for the final PPV before WM, it should've been about selling the match not revising a past story 

so I can definitely agree Rock wasn't on his form last night


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



El_Absoluto said:


> It baffles me how blind nostalgia can make someone eat this much shit with a large spoon.
> 
> 
> If that promo was cut by anyone other than the Rock it would've been destroyed by the IWC.
> ...


What the fuck are you talking about? Atleast 85% of this thread said they didn't like it. Just like any other opinion on a Promo, there are going to be a minority who liked it.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Ziggler Mark said:


> Pandering to the lowest common denominator isn't entertaining. It's cheap
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3


Condescending much?


----------



## gers316 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

He needs to start wearing his shades again and start acting like the man. Pandering to the home city is not entertaining. He should also wrestle on raw each week to sharpen him up.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I was just surprised that he didn't refer to Punk as "Punkeye the crackhead" again, 'cos I was sure that was where that promo was going, what with Rocky saying "crackhead" about a hundred times.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



mblonde09 said:


> I was just surprised that he didn't refer to Punk as "Punkeye the crackhead" again, 'cos I was sure that was where that promo was going, what with Rocky saying "crackhead" about a hundred times.


I wonder why they can't let Punk insult him back.

"Yeah, I can smell what The Roid is cooking." 

Now, I'm not saying he does them. But I'm saying, it'd be nice for Punk to throw in a witty little insult. Wouldn't mean he'd have to go overly comedian style like The Rock does. Just throwing back an insult of his own.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Can I just say that The Rock is a crappy WWE champion? What has he done since he's won it? (I'm talking inside the ropes, not media interviews and appearances)


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Charlie Bronson said:


> *
> 1.6 million? Fuckin' pipe dream, plus Lesnar will drag some of that number in anyways, so whatever boost they get, it won't be just for the Rock. Plus, the big buyrate doesn't make it a good match. And that's the whole thing, Rock can do dog shit and it will still draw. No wonder he didn't bother getting in ring shape, he'll make money either way.*


It's not like people had always ordered a Rocky-headlined PPV for pseudo-5 star pretentious catch wrestling fest. They just wanted to see him kick some ass with whatever wrestling ability he posses. Most fans already get their fill from him just doing a People's Elbow and nothing else.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I thought it was dreadful.

The not selling the PPV part wasn't so bad to me, because most people know that match is happening anyway and plus it's a rematch.

But the fact is, that was not entertaining. At all. I didn't laugh once. I didn't think, oh wow, this is really good. It was stupid. Lawler and Cole only made it worse. I don't know if they're writing this crap for the Rock or what, but it's not coming off real well.



chargebeam said:


> not media interviews and appearances)


Has he even done that? They don't mention he's champion in any of his movie promos, he has not brought the title with him to any interviews, at least that I could find. I found 3 or 4 media appearances he's had since winning at RR and he did NOT have the title with him.

So where exactly is this massive Rock movie/WM tie in promotion that I kept hearing would be occurring the last 6 months?


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



chargebeam said:


> Can I just say that The Rock is a crappy WWE champion? What has he done since he's won it? (I'm talking inside the ropes, not media interviews and appearances)


Well , for starters, he got the title off the least entertaining and worst drawing champion of all time. That alone makes this reign great.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> Well , for starters, he got the title off the least entertaining and worst drawing champion of all time. That alone makes this reign great.


Agreed. The moment Rocky grabbed the belt, it instantly got it's prestige back.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Jesus_Hong said:


> My opinion counts as much as yours. So stop acting like I'm trying to shove my cock in your arse. It was a POOR PROMO. Deal with it


LOL, I meant to say I don't have a problem with people saying they hated.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Hawksea said:


> It's not like people had always ordered a Rocky-headlined PPV for pseudo-5 star pretentious catch wrestling fest. They just wanted to see him kick some ass with whatever wrestling ability he posses. Most fans already get their fill from him just doing a People's Elbow and nothing else.


*Pretentious catch wrestling? Please, there was a time when he was still actually good in the ring and that time is past. No one is calling him to be a ring general. He couldn't carry a match to save his life, even with lower expectations he has still managed to suck ass.*


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> Well , for starters, he got the title off the least entertaining and worst drawing champion of all time. That alone makes this reign great.


So. Much. Fail. in one post.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I didn't get that promo at all, what had the story he told to do with anything?


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Billion Dollar Man, you're a mug. Where do you get your facts from?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Hawksea said:


> Agreed. The moment Rocky grabbed the belt, it instantly got it's prestige back.


:lmao


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Jesus_Hong said:


> Billion Dollar Man, you're a mug. Where do you get your facts from?


Ratings, buyrates, and my own 2 eyes.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Cole and Lawler were acting like complete dumbass too, two cheerleaders sounding pathetic


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> Ratings, buyrates, and my own 2 eyes.


Guess you're a huge fan of Cena too, right?


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Charlie Bronson said:


> :lmao


:lol


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Let me be honest with you all, whilst I did not want The Rock to be the champ, whilst I was angry that he went over Punk, I believe that this promo was an absolute masterclass.
_THAT_ is how a face gets over. Pure, unrestrained charisma. How does he do it? I mean, the guy cuts a promo and thousands of people are just eating out of his hand, it's incredible.

So, whilst I was watching it, I didn't care about him 'going over' Punk or backstage politics or any of that shit, I was simply content to be entertained by perhaps the greatest mic worker of all time.

Thanks Rock!


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



The Cynical Heel said:


> So. Much. Fail. in one post.


So much fail in 1 400 day reign.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



J2D said:


> Guess you're a huge fan of Cena too, right?


Nah, I just don't dislike him like the rest of the IWC tho.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> Nah, I just don't dislike him like the rest of the IWC tho.


Well, he brings in ratings and buy rates. Kinda like Dwayne does. 

I bet if they gave Bieber the WWE title, that would be acceptable too right? It brings in ratings.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I hope Chuck Norris gets the WWE title one day so they can get ZA BEST BUYRATES EVAH. They like actors don't they?


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



J2D said:


> Well, he brings in ratings and buy rates. Kinda like Dwayne does.
> 
> I bet if they gave Bieber the WWE title, that would be acceptable too right? It brings in ratings.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



The Cynical Heel said:


> I hope Chuck Norris gets the WWE title one day so they can get ZA BEST BUYRATES EVAH. They like actors don't they?


Why not? He could still kick Punk's ass at 72.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Hawksea said:


> Why not? He could still kick Punk's ass at 72.


Is it still real to you? Don't say a word... 

*kayfabe mode:ON* 

Yeah those bitches from WWE, I still think UFC has better fighters than those fuckin' WWE bitches. Jon Jones would kill Wade Barrett IMO.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Dat Cody Rhodes looks like such a pussy, I could definitely fuck him up ; looks like a lil' girl.
Could prolly take out HHH too ; since its all just scripted and fake and staged ; DID YOU KNOW THAT?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

15 years old, in a bar hustling a crackhead... Seems legit.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> Well , for starters, he got the title off the least entertaining and worst drawing champion of all time. That alone makes this reign great.


That's not a logical argument. If what you said was taken to be a fact, for the sake of the argument, it would in itself just mean that his reign is somewhere between the second worst and the best.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



The Rawk said:


> *I'm sure it gave Nashville a very special moment, but I can't see how people who lived outside Nashville would give a fuck about it.*
> 
> It was a pointless promo that you'd expect to hear on some radio show or if on WWE tv, a one-off Rock appearance, but not when he's in the WWE Championship feud. The promo did nothing for the match, wasn't that entertaining or funny (it had it's moments though), and just felt like filler to kill time until Punk made his way out and the real segment we were waiting for ensued.
> 
> Hell, even back in the early 2000's when Rock would tell these type of stories, I remember never caring for them. Guess things haven't changed. I can understand why the crowd would, but not anyone else unless they previously lived there.


Exactly, why would anybody outside of Nashville, give two shits about what Rock did there, when he was 15? You want to suck up to the home crowd? Then save that shit for the aftershow, or the "send the fans home happy" moment bullshit.



Billion Dollar Man said:


> Well , for starters, *he got the title off the least entertaining and worst drawing champion of all time. That alone makes this reign great.*


Yeah, that's YOUR opinion, and I'll just leave this here:



Billion Dollar Man said:


> *Your opinions*(as much as you want them to be) *are not facts.*


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Evil Peter said:


> That's not a logical argument. If what you said was taken to be a fact, for the sake of the argument, it would in itself just mean that his reign is somewhere between the second worst and the best.


Who


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



mblonde09 said:


> Exactly, why would anybody outside of Nashville, give two shits about what Rock did there, when he was 15? You want to suck up to the home crowd? Then save that shit for the aftershow, or the "send the fans home happy" moment bullshit.
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's YOUR opinion, and I'll just leave this here:


Your a horribly biased CM Punk mark, but for some reason I don't dislike you as I do other Punk marks.:lol


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



BANKSY said:


> Rock told an okay story and as always made it even better with his delivery. He entertained the sellout crowd who packed the building to see him. Then they did the go home angle where CM Punk laid him out. They did everything they needed to do in a 10-15 minute span. It wasn't the best go home angle in the world, but that's only because the part at the end was cliche.
> 
> 
> Cole and Lawler laugh track was the drizzling shits though.


All of this, the promo did what it needed to. Just because it was kinda low brow, doesn't mean it wasn't fricken hilarious to the majority, shit it was to me, it really caught me off guard with how preposterous it was.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Glad I got in before this thread is closed. These never end well lol. Promo didnt sell the match at all, what would have made it work is if Punk actually got on the mic and called him and the crowd out. Rock and Punk are currently polar opposites and thats what made tgeir first encounter special. That story should have been for maybe after the show to send the crowd happy.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I enjoyed Rock's story time wow Rock was a rebel at 15 years old hanging out in a bar and buying a car off a crackhead lol


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> Who


Rock's. If Punk's reign is the worst then that fact on it's own just says that the Rock's is second worst or better. It doesn't place it anywhere special on the scale as even the second worst reign would be an improvement over the worst.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Soupman Prime said:


> Glad I got in before this thread is closed. These never end well lol. Promo didnt sell the match at all, what would have made it work is if Punk actually got on the mic and called him and the crowd out. Rock and Punk are currently polar opposites and thats what made tgeir first encounter special. That story should have been for maybe after the show to send the crowd happy.


I agree, but still they had to fill the overrun somehow. The Rock messed up, because if anything he started treading off when he should have just tied it into the PPV sooner. Had he done that it would have been much more effective.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Good random promo.

Awful promo to sell the WWE Title match.


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

*It's like they're doing the complete opposite of Rock/Cena because when he was facing Cena we pleaded for the wwe to separate them because they had no chemistry, on the flip side Rock & Punk have tons of chemistry but continue to keep them separated. Neither one was great last night until the final 5 minutes of the show, but honestly i think the wwe doesn't want Punk's feud with Rock to look better than Cena's. I know it seems crazy but it was widely agreed that the 1st Punk/Rock promo was better than anything Cena & Rock did last year.*


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I don't mind face promos. But, The Rocks promo are all the same shit. He either:

1)Talks about his wrestling history
2)How this city and building is historical to him
3)How wrestling is in his blood
4)How he loves the people

He acts like what he is. An old wrestler that came back for nostalgia run for himself and the fans. Its hard to buy that he is here to compete to be the best and to stay WWE champ for as long as he can, etc.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



bigdog40 said:


> To be honest, everyone has heard the Rock's insults a hundred times over so it's not like people are going to be shocked about it.


That's not the point. In the world of kayfabe wrestlers are suppose to care when The Rock insults them, it's called giving the fans what they want.

These days it seems none of the wrestlers understand anything about psychology or entertaining the fans.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

It was a terrible promo! Why? Because Rock, for most of it, just talked about stupid nonsense that has nothing to do with what really matters. 95% of that promo was filled with comedic gibberish that no one should give a single fuck about. Instead of building up his championship match with the most important title in professional wrestling on the line, and building up his feud with Punk and Punk himself, we had... comedy, a supposedly comedic story, that wasn't even funny. Just no.

Add to this the old and tired catchphrases, Rock always talking in the same comedic tone and Cole and Lawler's forced laughs, and you get an horrible TV moment.


----------



## YousmellThat?! (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

If you dont like his promos just dont watch and save yourself the time to bitch about it on here


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Kind of a filler promo, wasn't bad but had nothing to do with the match.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



TheRainKing said:


> That's not the point. *In the world of kayfabe wrestlers are suppose to care when The Rock insults them*, it's called giving the fans what they want.
> 
> These days it seems none of the wrestlers understand anything about psychology or entertaining the fans.


Maybe so, but right from the off, Punk told the Rock, in no uncertain terms, that his kiddie-like insults mean nothing to him... so why would he acknowledge or care about the Twilight crap, Rock was spewing at him last night?


----------



## ValentinezXifax (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

no one else on Earth could get away with being so spectacularly shitty on a regular basis and still have people say things like "HE'S TEH GOAT STILL HARF HARF HARF I MEMBER THA ATTITUDE ERA"

I guess that's actually a point int Rock's favor, but probably not what they intended


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I was wondering the whole time wtf the point of the story was. Then you had Cole and Lawler snorting and chuckling over it. It was damn near unbearable because of those two.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Rocktards are the worst. They get all butt hurt when their daddy Rocky gets criticized and exposed for being the overrated piece of trash that he is.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

He spent too much time playing up to the Nashville crowd, talking about things that only people in Nashville would understand. It was almost like he forgot there was 4 million other people watching...


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I have a feeling Rock went too long. I think that was obviously scripted but he dragged it too long. It seemed like he was about to transition into the PPV match but then they had CM Punk come out.

They didn't have much choice to be honest. Rock just started going into the PPV match at 11:09 P.M.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Yeah, I didn't get it either. 

It was like the Cena promo before the Royal Rumble, just a long rambling promo that had nothing to do with the match. The fake laughing didn't help either. Hell, he didn't even go to High School in Nashville. He basically made the whole promo up.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

That story was 10x times more entertaining than trying to sell a rematch with CM Punk. It's not Rock's fault he's feuding with unbelievable garbage.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



itssoeasy23 said:


> Hell, he didn't even go to High School in Nashville. He basically made the whole promo up.


:lmao

It's true. I just looked up his bio and you're right.

9th grade was in New Zealand.
10th grade was in Hawaii
11th and 12th grade was in Pennsylvania

So then what WAS the point of that?


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Guess it was an okay "promo" to jerk to the crowd, but it wasn't acceptable do it until the show was over.

I sure as hell didn't appreciate that shit stain "promo" (wasn't even a fucking promo of anything), because I stayed awake till 6 fucking AM to see something special. I expected something worthy prepared, because he missed last RAW and you'd obviously think he will return with a fucking ace up his sleeve.

Well it was terrible. Good thing Punk/Heyman appeared.

I feel like I've already lost all of my hype towards The Rock, because he isn't even half invested in his work anymore and is here solely to do one last run with the title. I would guess that after he loses to Cena at WM he is pretty much done with the WWE. He doesn't care anymore, plus there are no goals left for him to chase.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I guess they didn't need a great promo from Rocky, because Punk hitting the GTS and stealing the title to end the show was enough of an image to sell the Chamber.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Perfect.Insanity said:


> I would guess that after he loses to Cena at WM he is pretty much done with the WWE. He doesn't care anymore, plus there are no goals left for him to chase.


I think that's a good guess.

I thought they'd do a 3rd match to not end it 1-1...but ending it 1-1 is perfectly fine for both of them. And I think they will.

Likely these are Rock's final 2 matches.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



JasonLives said:


> Good random promo.
> 
> Awful promo to sell the WWE Title match.


Exactly this IMO. But if you think its bad now wait until we get Rock/Cena 2 build for WM


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Like people have said that promo was meant to have fun with the live crowd & he still tied it in at the end.

We have SmackDown for the last promo anyway.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

It was fine for a random promo, but didn't fit with a ending of the show.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

It wasn't great but it wasn't nearly as bad as people are making it out to be. People bitched and complained about it and then I watched it and was like ".....That's it? That's why everyone is freaking out?". The Rock hate on here is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Who would ever think Dwayne was hustlin a crackhead at 15 years old :rock4


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



moonmop said:


> :lmao
> 
> It's true. I just looked up his bio and you're right.
> 
> ...


That's hilarious. Making that up makes it one of the biggest crowd suck ups in history. :lmao


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



moonmop said:


> :lmao
> 
> It's true. I just looked up his bio and you're right.
> 
> ...


lolololol lets keep exposing this fucker.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Premium Walls said:


> It wasn't great but it wasn't nearly as bad as people are making it out to be. People bitched and complained about it and then I watched it and was like ".....That's it? That's why everyone is freaking out?". The Rock hate on here is fucking ridiculous.


Being frustrated because a man wasted 20 minutes of television time isn't ridiculous.


----------



## ThePandagirl20 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I didn't watch it, don't plan on watching it. It doesn't surprise me that some people aren't found of it. The Rock in 2011-2013 freaking annoying!!!


----------



## inurface (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

it was unbearable to watch...period.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

It was utter crap and sold nothing, but he's The Rock and he's just better then us, and anyone else, so therefore he has a free pass to get away with this sort of stuff unfortunately.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

It was what it was... a corny story with some cheap laughs. Can't say it'll go down as the greatest Rock promo ever but it feels like you guys are just jumping all over the guy lately. It's vintage IWC 101 behaviour.

I bet anywhere upto 50% and above of people hating on The Rock just now would have salivated at the thought of him being WWE Champion again someday before his return. You're all too attached to nostalgia...

"IT WASENT WAT IT WAS WEN HE FACED STONE CLD STEEVE OSTIN! DEM WERE THE DAYS!"

It's a vicious cycle on here. Love someone -> want them back and/or want that person to succeed -> get what you asked for -> bitch and whine relentlessly.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Usually my problem with face Rocky promos is that they are just a torrent of childish insults that I just don't care for. But this was just a bad television promo hands down. It was a house show, dark match type promo meant to engage the in house crowd. There is nothing wrong with those because the whole point to such moments are to engage the crowd and have fun without worrying about selling matches, feuds, and upcoming PPVs. However, the whole point to Raw is to build on the week before and build up the matches and feuds. This did neither. It was a rambling story meant to please the fans in attendance and it completely forgot there were 4 million other people watching and a match not a week away that needed to be sold.

This was just a horrid fail and completely surprising with the Rock... I've never seen him no sell a match like that in a promo.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

That was the worst promo I ever heard. It's like Rock doesn't give a shit at all and it's just making a mockery of the business. The least he could have done was put over Punk as a legit threat but ofc, he's too busy feeding his own ego by talking only about himself.


moonmop said:


> :lmao
> 
> It's true. I just looked up his bio and you're right.
> 
> ...


LOL, I'm not surprised. Rock is a complete joke just like his dumbass marks.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Its pretty damn funny if its true that The Rock had nothing to do with Nashville in his high school years.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Rock attended McGavock High School in Nashville, TN so you haters fail again.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



GillbergReturns said:


> Rock attended McGavock High School in Nashville, TN so you haters fail again.


When?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

http://dragonkingpressnewsletter.yuku.com/topic/865#.URqfmfKGf6c



> Nearly 1,000 shrieking fans crowded around a red carpet at Regal Opry Mills 20 to greet The Rock, who 17 years earlier was known as Dwayne Johnson, a sophomore at McGavock and Glencliff high schools.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



itssoeasy23 said:


> When?


Sophmore year when his dad was working for Jack Jarrett.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Yup, he did.

*Dwayne Johnson, aka Rock, went to school his sophomore year at Nashville's McGavock and Glencliff High Schools. *

Google is your friend!


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I enjoyed it.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



JasonLives said:


> Yup, he did.
> 
> *Dwayne Johnson, aka Rock, went to school his sophomore year at Nashville's McGavock and Glencliff High Schools. *
> 
> Google is your friend!


Yup you can even read the crack head car story in an interview promoting Walking Tall.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



GillbergReturns said:


> That story was 10x times more entertaining than trying to sell a rematch with CM Punk. It's not Rock's fault he's feuding with unbelievable garbage.


:lmao There ain't a fpalm big enough for this post.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Ph3n0m said:


> It was what it was... a corny story with some cheap laughs. Can't say it'll go down as the greatest Rock promo ever but it feels like you guys are just jumping all over the guy lately. It's vintage IWC 101 behaviour.
> 
> I bet anywhere upto 50% and above of people hating on The Rock just now would have salivated at the thought of him being WWE Champion again someday before his return. You're all too attached to nostalgia...
> 
> ...


I never asked for Rock back. I'd rather the WWE work with what they have and try to establish their current guys to be top draws instead of relying on the Rock to be the MAIN DRAW. I'd rather Rock be 2nd match before the main event than him be THE main event.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



mblonde09 said:


> :lmao There ain't a fpalm big enough for this post.


It's funny because Rock has been skipping over Punk for most of the feud. He's spent more time attacking Vickie than Punk.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



GillbergReturns said:


> It's funny because Rock has been skipping over Punk for most of the feud. He's spent more time attacking Vickie than Punk.


Im guessing your mother didn't open her legs enough when you were coming out.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



El_Absoluto said:


> Im guessing your mother didn't open her legs enough when you were coming out.


You can hate, but it's true. Rock has spent about 2 minutes attacking Punk max. Completely ignored him during his concert.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Rock entertained, the crowd listened and reacted nobody in the WWE can do what the Rock does. Rock came back and saved us


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Davy Jones said:


> I enjoyed it.


Well you're in smark territory now son, so liking stuff like this is simply not allowed i'm afraid.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Eh, I thought it was funny. 

Apparently no one understands what an opinion is. If you liked the promo = blind Rock mark, if you hated it = hater or lol Punk fan. Why do people have to be hard-headed?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Rock entertained, the crowd listened and reacted nobody in the WWE can do what the Rock does. Rock came back and saved us


The defense that I've heard in this thread, _Rock was entertaining the crowd_, well, the Shield talked about "the John Cena problem", I call this "the Rock problem." This is the worst kind of sports entertaining. Wrestling is at its best when you are either building towards a big match or blowing off a big match. This was neither. ho hum ho hum.

Just to add one other thing, compare The Rock to Chris Jericho, who worked 40 minutes in the Royal Rumble, who has been having matches of the night on RAW, that's someone who's 'saving us' by actually increasing the work rate around here.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



GillbergReturns said:


> You can hate, but it's true. Rock has spent about 2 minutes attacking Punk max. *Completely ignored him during his concert.*


That's because Punk had already made it clear the week before, that Rock's kiddie insults and his rhymes and his songs, wouldn't have any effect. So why would Rock waste his time insulting him, when it was going to fall on deaf ears, anyway? That's why he targeted Heyman - and Vickie, just for the hell of it, instead.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



GillbergReturns said:


> Rock attended McGavock High School in Nashville, TN so you haters fail again.





JasonLives said:


> Yup, he did.
> 
> *Dwayne Johnson, aka Rock, went to school his sophomore year at Nashville's McGavock and Glencliff High Schools. *
> 
> Google is your friend!


Not from what I read.

9th Grade Richmond Road Primary School (which went up to the 9th grade) in Auckland, New Zealand. 

(Source: http://www.richmondroad.school.nz/alumni-and-friends-2/distinguished-students/dwayne-the-rock-johnson)

10th grade President William McKinley High School in Honolulu, Hawaii
11th and 12th grade Freedom High School in Bethlehem, Pennsylvania

(Source: http://www.chacha.com/question/what-high-school-did-dwayne-the-rock-johnson-go-to-school)


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

It was a horrible promo. If we're going to knock on Cena for his awful, rambling promos, we should be consistent.

Rock's promo last night was roughly as bad anything Cena's come up with in a long time--it was that bad. 

Not a Rock "hater" at all. But he dropped the ball, booted it and forgot to go pick it up.

The crowd enjoyed it, so whatever. It's not a crime against humanity or anything. He didn't set fire to a village of orphans.

It was just a terrible promo.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Was certainly a waste of my time, Rock admitted to under age driving though so hopefully they can strip him of the title and put him in jail.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



mblonde09 said:


> Maybe so, but right from the off, Punk told the Rock, in no uncertain terms, that his kiddie-like insults mean nothing to him... so why would he acknowledge or care about the Twilight crap, Rock was spewing at him last night?


Doesn't matter. Triple H use to say similar things during the attitude era, but he would still react whenever The Rock insulted him, it's just part of being a good heel. The fans WANT to see your get humiliated when your a heel, and your suppose to give them that satisfaction. You're not suppose to stand there no-selling everything just so a bunch of people on the internet will think you're cool.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Heavenly Invader said:


> I never asked for Rock back. I'd rather the WWE work with what they have and try to establish their current guys to be top draws instead of relying on the Rock to be the MAIN DRAW. I'd rather Rock be 2nd match before the main event than him be THE main event.


And that's why we all still cry even 11 years later that the Rock vs Hollywood Hogan was before the main event and not the main event. It's good that he's back, it's really exciting watching a real star from a great era performing in this mediocre era with mediocre people on the roster. The promo was great and funny, if you don't believe it watch how many fans in the arena were excited and laughed. This is the real proof and not some posts of people who need to bitch because it's cool on the internet. If you don't like it, fine, but that doesn't mean that shitty is a fact. But what can we expect on a forum where the majority is too young to know who Jeff Jarrett or what USWA is


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

This is a hard one for me, because although the promo was completely irrelevant to anything, it had a charm to it that kept me enthused and entertained throughout.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



GillbergReturns said:


> It's funny because Rock has been skipping over Punk for most of the feud. *He's spent more time attacking Vickie than Punk.*


Probably because Punk has been owning him left, right and centre.



TheRainKing said:


> Doesn't matter. Triple H use to say similar things during the attitude era, but he would still react whenever The Rock insulted him, it's just part of being a good heel. *The fans WANT to see your get humiliated when your a heel, and your suppose to give them that satisfaction.* You're not suppose to stand there no-selling everything just so a bunch of people on the internet will think you're cool.


I think having a historic 434 day title-reign, ended by an elbow drop, was sufficient humiliation. Also, if Punk had reacted to Rock's insults, after telling the world that they don't affect him, he'd look like an idiot wouldn't he?


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Only the Rock can pull that off... Anybody can drop names.

People that are determined to dislike him should be kissing his feet for making their guy look like a legit threat.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Eh it was alright. It wasn't very funny though. I wish they had let CM Punk go out a lot earlier, as soon as things got more intense and Rock dropped the jokes (well, got past the dumb Twilight one at least) things got great for however short that may have been.



DesolationRow said:


> It was a horrible promo. If we're going to knock on Cena for his awful, rambling promos, we should be consistent.
> 
> Rock's promo last night was roughly as bad anything Cena's come up with in a long time--it was that bad.


I wouldn't go THAT far. At the very least the promo was well-received by the audience and didn't involve mocking them. 

Worst part of the promo was, by far, Cole and King giggling away. Heidenreich needs to make his return just to drag those two backstage before Cena or Rock every cut a "funny" promo again.

Edit: Really? I can't type sn!ggering? :kobe


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Seems as though Rock marks are more butt hurt at the fact that it was a terrible promo. And this is coming from both a Punk and Rock fan. It didn't build toward their feud at all and just filled up Rocks ego. 

Some of you are just so fucking blind and idiotic.


----------



## ValentinezXifax (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I'm actually kind of wondering why a thread like this doesn't pop up after basically all of his promos lately


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



mblonde09 said:


> That's because Punk had already made it clear the week before, that Rock's kiddie insults and his rhymes and his songs, wouldn't have any effect. So why would Rock waste his time insulting him, when it was going to fall on deaf ears, anyway? That's why he targeted Heyman - and Vickie, just for the hell of it, instead.


Rock's above resorting to breaking kayfaybe for cheap wins. We all know Punk can be buried in a half second. His entire reign is only happening because Rock occupied Cena.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

The Rock is the Rock, he doesnt even need to talk to deliver a good promo.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

It wasn't so bad (well, kinda bad for Rock's standards, I say it as a fan of him), but it was too long considering the lack of arguments.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



ValentinezXifax said:


> I'm actually kind of wondering why a thread like this doesn't pop up after basically all of his promos lately


Not to mention his excessive bulk brought about by roids that makes him get gassed easily. I'm beginning to think the thing his haters said, that he's only here to promote movies, is true. That promo was about himself and only himself. 

My unpopular option: The best promo man in the business right now is Paul E, followed by CM Punk.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



DualShock said:


> And that's why we all still cry even 11 years later that the Rock vs Hollywood Hogan was before the main event and not the main event. It's good that he's back, it's really exciting watching a real star from a great era performing in this mediocre era with mediocre people on the roster. The promo was great and funny, if you don't believe it watch how many fans in the arena were excited and laughed. This is the real proof and not some posts of people who need to bitch because it's cool on the internet. If you don't like it, fine, but that doesn't mean that shitty is a fact. But what can we expect on a forum where the majority is too young to know who Jeff Jarrett or what USWA is


If I was in the crowd but I would've eaten it up. But I was at home and I was wondering what the fucking point of the promo was. All last night the announcers were saying what would be the Rock's rebuttal to the stipulation added to him. He came out and told a story about him as a teen (way to sell a ppv, Rocky). 
I'm not saying his whole return has been shit because it's not and I'm glad he's back entertaining us. However, that does not exclude him from any sort of criticism. If he's on the show then let him mess around with the undercard. A lot of these guys could use a rub or be put over by him acknowledging their existence.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Chingo Bling said:


> Only the Rock can pull that off... Anybody can drop names.
> 
> People that are determined to dislike him should be kissing his feet for making their guy look like a legit threat.


I think the reason 99% of Punk smarks and Rock marks hate each other is that they both represent complete opposties in wrestling.

Larger then life colourful celebrity, mainstream cheesyness vs undergound, misfits, non-mainstream independent smarkiness.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



GillbergReturns said:


> Rock's above resorting to breaking kayfaybe for cheap wins. *We all know Punk can be buried in a half second.* His entire reign is only happening because Rock occupied Cena.


Nope, you can't bury Punk, it's not possible. Punk is teflon - nothing sticks.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



mblonde09 said:


> Nope, you can't bury Punk, it's not possible. Punk is teflon - nothing sticks.


Triple H

killed his face run w/o breaking a sweat.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Heavenly Invader said:


> A lot of these guys could use a rub or be put over by him acknowledging their existence.


I understand what you're saying, but shouldn't it be up to (just like Punk did, every credit to him) the wrestlers to get themselves over instead of relying on past stars, who are around 5% of the calender schedule to give them a cheap rub.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Finally got a chance to see it, and wow, that was actually pretty goddamn bad.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Couldn't sit through it.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Smif-N-Wessun said:


> Finally got a chance to see it, and wow, that was actually pretty goddamn bad.


What made it worse was Cole and Lawler's, especially Lawler's, constantly forced snickering and giggling.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



D17 said:


> I understand what you're saying, but shouldn't it be up to (just like Punk did, every credit to him) the wrestlers to get themselves over instead of relying on past stars, who are around 5% of the calender schedule to give them a cheap rub.


Yea, wrestlers should be held accountable for getting themselves over but in this case we have one of the biggest stars ever currently on you show and creative can't bother putting him with the undercard so they can get a rub? They can fit a little backstage segment in there, they practically do nothing for 3 hours. But look at guys like Bryan and Ryder who got immensely over on their own. One is stuck in a tag team and the other is a jobber.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



GillbergReturns said:


> Triple H
> 
> killed his face run w/o breaking a sweat.


Month later, Punk started his 430 day reign. Killed, indeed. unk2


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

It was a great promo, you people are nuts. While i'll agree with anyone that says he spent too much time on the story and too little time hyping his match with Punk - it was still highly entertaining.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



-Extra- said:


> Month later, Punk started his 430 day later. Killed, indeed. unk2


Once again only because Rock occupied Cena.


----------



## Crosses (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

It sounded like a story you'd tell at a highschool reunion


----------



## Skeff (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

It kind of seemed like it was written by John Cena. The content was pointless, the delivery was good as always from the Rock, but it didn't deserve to be in the overrun, considering the amount of time I watched the little wwe ads telling me the rock was turning up this week, I was disappointed, at least until punk came out, well i was still disappointed until after the twilight joke... Was surprising to see punk walk away with the title though, gave him a little victory over the rock which i wasn't expecting.

Overall, crappy promo, not building the match but delivered well.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

When has Cena ever given a personal life story?


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Heavenly Invader said:


> Yea, wrestlers should be held accountable for getting themselves over but in this case we have one of the biggest stars ever currently on you show and creative can't bother putting him with the undercard so they can get a rub? They can fit a little backstage segment in there, they practically do nothing for 3 hours. *But look at guys like Bryan and Ryder who got immensely over on their own. One is stuck in a tag team and the other is a jobber*.


I can certainly see greener pastures in the future for Bryan, but you're right. No fault of their own though, it's just management deciding to lower them, probably because they're not 6'2 and 250 pounds like Sheamus and Ryback.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



mblonde09 said:


> I think having a historic 434 day title-reign, ended by an elbow drop, was sufficient humiliation. Also, if Punk had reacted to Rock's insults, after telling the world that they don't affect him, he'd look like an idiot wouldn't he?


There is nothing humiliating about being beaten by the Peoples Elbow, it's one of the most recognised finishers in WWE history and has been used to beat plenty of people. And no he wouldn't look like an idiot for reacting, he would look like a proper heel. He doesn't need to throw a tantrum or anything, just a simple look of despise would be adequate, but instead he decides to smile and put his arm around Paul Heyman just to try and look cool. It's not far off how Cena behaved last year during the RTWM, all he needed to do was stfu and pull a serious face, but instead he went out of his way to smile and act like a douchebag just to try and make it look as though Rock couldn't get under his skin.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



GillbergReturns said:


> Once again only because Rock occupied Cena.


Isn't it more because Vince was attempting to put Punk over due to that huge contract he had signed in the summer of 2011? Rock occupying Cena just seemed to make it ideal timing.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



GillbergReturns said:


> Triple H
> 
> killed his face run w/o breaking a sweat.


I must've missed this.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



TheRainKing said:


> There is nothing humiliating about being beaten by the Peoples Elbow, it's one of the most recognised finishers in WWE history and has been used to beat plenty of people. And no he wouldn't look like an idiot for reacting, he would look like a proper heel. He doesn't need to throw a tantrum or anything, just a simple look of despise would be adequate, but instead he decides to smile and put his arm around Paul Heyman just to try and look cool. It's not far off how Cena behaved last year during the RTWM, all he needed to do was stfu and pull a serious face, but instead he went out of his way to smile and act like a douchebag just to try and make it look as though Rock couldn't get under his skin.


Again, if I were on the receiving end of those insults that Rocky slung then I would just smile it off as well. There is a difference between Cena and Punk in regards to taking insult and it's that Cena no-sold everyone. Punk actually reacts like anyone would in those situations.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



TheRainKing said:


> *There is nothing humiliating about being beaten by the Peoples Elbow, it's one of the most recognised finishers in WWE history and has been used to beat plenty of people.* And no he wouldn't look like an idiot for reacting, he would look like a proper heel. He doesn't need to throw a tantrum or anything, just a simple look of despise would be adequate, but instead he decides to smile and put his arm around Paul Heyman just to try and look cool. It's not far off how Cena behaved last year during the RTWM, all he needed to do was stfu and pull a serious face, but instead he went out of his way to smile and act like a douchebag *just to try and make it look as though Rock couldn't get under his skin.*


If it's preceeded by a rock bottom or two, no... but from out of nowhere, and especially after being beat down and powerbombed through a table - that IS humiliating. Also, as I've explained to you many times now, Punk told the Rock he couldn't get under his skin and the Rock knew this, so Punk no-selling Rock's barbs makes perfect sense.


----------



## Senor Ding Dong (May 10, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

HumbleRock sucks. WWE need to stop booking him as such and bring back HollywoodRock.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



DesolationRow said:


> Isn't it more because Vince was attempting to put Punk over due to that huge contract he had signed in the summer of 2011? Rock occupying Cena just seemed to make it ideal timing.


I think we all know Punk isn't getting close to 400 days w/o Rock v Cena. Backwards booking. He'd still be the number 2 guy and have his title reigns.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I'm tired of babe faces trying to be funny all the time kmock it the fuck off I mean damn can one baby face come out a do a promo with out TRYING to be funny be serious for once


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



moonmop said:


> Not from what I read.
> 
> 9th Grade Richmond Road Primary School (which went up to the 9th grade) in Auckland, New Zealand.
> 
> ...


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



GillbergReturns said:


> Triple H
> 
> *killed his face run* w/o breaking a sweat.


No. He certainly didn't help it, but he didn't kill it either.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



GillbergReturns said:


> Once again only because Rock occupied Cena.


Even if you're right, which you are not, by day #150 Cena was "free". He even had the money in the bank. Go ahead entertain me, who saved Punk then? :lmao


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Billion Dollar Man said:


>


Really strange and counterproductive response since obviously I can turn that right around and say the same thing about the sites that say Rock went to school in Nashville.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



mblonde09 said:


> Probably because Punk has been owning him left, right and centre.
> 
> 
> *I think having a historic 434 day title-reign, ended by an elbow drop, was sufficient humiliation*. Also, if Punk had reacted to Rock's insults, after telling the world that they don't affect him, he'd look like an idiot wouldn't he?


I could name 5 way more significant title reigns that were ended by that "elbow drop". I reckon you only started watching from at least 2004 onwards.



> Probably because Punk has been owning him left, right and centre.


Last time I heard, the crowd chanted cookie puss, it trended worldwide and it was brought on as signs, thousands of them in fact. I have yet to hear anything Punk said that people keep throwing at Rock.

Rocky got him on the head-to-head mic battle.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Am I late to the Rock mark circle jerk?

inb4 hurr durr ur a punk mark

Any way you slice it, it was a bad promo ; crowd eating it up or not.


----------



## CenaSux84 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

500K buyrate for Royal Rumble says YOU SUCK OP!

:rock3 dat 500K.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



moonmop said:


> Really strange and counterproductive response since obviously I can turn that right around and say the same thing about the sites that say Rock went to school in Nashville.


Hearing it from The Rock's on mouth is hearing it from the internet?


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Gotta love the hate for the rock on here lol It wasn't the greatest promo but it definitely wasn't the worst. The rock has cut worse promo's dating back to the attitude era. Either way it was all leading to him getting laid out by punk. that's all it was


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



BarrettBarrage said:


> Am I late to the Rock mark circle jerk?
> 
> inb4 hurr durr ur a punk mark
> 
> Any way you slice it, it was a bad promo ; crowd eating it up or not.


hurr durr ur a punk mark:flip


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> Hearing it from The Rock's on mouth is hearing it from the internet?


Moonmop never said that?
Also just because Rocky said it with his own words it doesn't make it true. Hell, Cena's favorite team depends on which city he's in.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



-Extra- said:


> Even if you're right, which you are not, by day #150 Cena was "free". He even had the money in the bank. Go ahead entertain me, who saved Punk then? :lmao


By that time Rock v Punk at the Rumble and Rock v Cena at WM 29 were booked for months. Do you not understand the concept of backwards booking?


----------



## Gurter (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

rock is fucking awful. go away bitch!


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Is it just me or they're trying to make Rock look more cheesy while trying to make Cena look more BA lately? (example, he smiles a lot less than before), is it on purpose or I'm looking too much into it?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



GillbergReturns said:


> By that time Rock v Punk at the Rumble and Rock v Cena at WM 29 were booked for months. Do you not understand the concept of backwards booking?


Cool, bro. Now tell me how should Rock defend Punks high kicks because he ends matches early with them. Is he supposed to move the fight to the ground? Dirty boxing maybe? 

Oh, so real... And bitter because of 1 shit promo. Keep running in your troll wheel.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Like many have said rocks promo had bad content but good delivery. Punk saved it and I am glad the WWE title is back where it belongs! 

For me the rock isn't a credible champion. He was 10 years ago but now for me he doesn't fit in. It's like if they had given the title to Mr T back in the 80s

Back in the attitude era I loved the rock, he was original and good in the ring. But he's not changed since then and can't wrestle like he used to


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



The Cynical Miracle said:


> A 15 minute lame, boring, useless and pointless "story" that led nowhere and fits right in the promo style of one John Cena.
> 
> Defend it if you dare.


"If you dare" :lmao ...

Rock delivered an awesome promo, once again. His delivery and articulation in his promos are second to none.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Why is it any kind of marks , whether it be Rock/ Punk / Bryan etc ; whenever faced with any REAL criticism just plug their fingers in their ears and go "LALALALALALALA CAN'T HEAR YOU LALALALALALA CAN YOU SMELL WHAT THE ROCK IS COOKING LALALALALA"


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



-Extra- said:


> Cool, bro. Now tell me how should Rock defend Punks high kicks because he ends matches early with them. Is he supposed to move the fight to the ground? Dirty boxing maybe?
> 
> Oh, so real... And bitter.


What? We all know wrestling is scripted. I don't even think you get the point so moving on.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



BarrettBarrage said:


> Why is it any kind of marks , whether it be Rock/ Punk / Bryan etc ; whenever faced with any REAL criticism just plug their fingers in their ears and go "LALALALALALALA CAN'T HEAR YOU LALALALALALA CAN YOU SMELL WHAT THE ROCK IS COOKING LALALALALA"


There is a term "blind mark" for a reason.
It is that way for this...it that way for any fandom.

I even sometimes feel the urge to tune out people who say anything but positive about the Undertaker, but I have to force myself to face facts sometimes.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> "If you dare" :lmao ...
> 
> Rock delivered an awesome promo, once again. His delivery and articulation in his promos are second to none.


It's the typical IWC peer pressure. " If you like what i don't like, your an idiot and don't know wrestling." And the IWC sheep follow along.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



BarrettBarrage said:


> Why is it any kind of marks , whether it be Rock/ Punk / Bryan etc ; whenever faced with any REAL criticism just plug their fingers in their ears and go *"LALALALALALALA CAN'T HEAR YOU LALALALALALA CAN YOU SMELL WHAT THE ROCK IS COOKING LALALALALA"*


Try a Punk a mark. They'll give you a referral.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

When was the last time Rock had a good promo? It's getting old. He isn't cut out for this anymore.


----------



## inurface (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



TheRainKing said:


> There is nothing humiliating about being beaten by the Peoples Elbow, it's one of the most recognised finishers in WWE history and has been used to beat plenty of people. And no he wouldn't look like an idiot for reacting, he would look like a proper heel. He doesn't need to throw a tantrum or anything, just a simple look of despise would be adequate, but instead he decides to smile and put his arm around Paul Heyman just to try and look cool. It's not far off how Cena behaved last year during the RTWM, all he needed to do was stfu and pull a serious face, but instead he went out of his way to smile and act like a douchebag just to try and make it look as though Rock couldn't get under his skin.


I agree with you on the people's elbow debate however the rock getting his win right after being attacked by the shield makes him look superhuman.

and accusing punk of behaving like cena when you have a clear replica of cena constantly telling the crowd how special their city is, repeating the same old catchphrases, resorts to jokes like ''cookiepuss'' and ''fruitypebbles'' and overcoming the odds just seems hypocritical.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Rock marks be in denial that the only Rock level promo's Dwayne's cut is his return promo and maybe the pre match Survivor Series interview


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> When was the last time Rock had a good promo? It's getting old. He isn't cut out for this anymore.


Watch all the shows Rock has been on, and you'll notice. 

There isn't anything wrong with his promos, he just has a different look than what he had in the AE. Back then he wore more suits and especially the sunglasses, which he doesn't do often since his 2011 return.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Peer pressure? Isn't that what you're doing?
if you don't like what I like, you're automatically a mark for a wrestler that I think sucks.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Watch all the shows Rock has been on, and you'll notice.


I have.

1/7/13 promo was great, and credit goes to both Punk and Rock. Other than that, nothing.


----------



## Gurter (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Watch all the shows Rock has been on, and you'll notice.


they are still shit. 
rock ball washers are in denial


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Watch all the shows Rock has been on, and you'll notice.


...the lack of good promos, and learn to cherish the two good he had in 2 years?


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



BarrettBarrage said:


> Peer pressure? Isn't that what you're doing?
> if you don't like what I like, you're automatically a mark for a wrestler that I think sucks.


When did I do that?


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Im going to love it after Wresltemania 29 when Rock is gone and the most entertaining feud we will have is CM Punk vs Cena v.43823948723.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

What I liked about the promo

1. The Rock is actually entertaining at telling a funny story. 
2. The Rock connecting the past to the present and his rise as WWE Champion to his beginnings. 
3. Punk laying out the Rock (My current fav laying out my all time fav). 

What I did not like
1. The announcers laughing about everything. 
2. The Rock not detailing the Title Match or even talking about the stipulation. 
3. I would have ended it with a big ass Rock-Punk brawl but what you gonna do.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I have.
> 
> 1/7/13 promo was great, and credit goes to both Punk and Rock. Other than that, nothing.





Gurter said:


> they are still shit.
> rock ball washers are in denial





-Extra- said:


> ...the lack of good promos, and learn to cherish the four good he had in 2 years?


Well, then obviously we have a difference of opinion.

And thankfully tons of WWE fans think so too, as Rock brings in money, credibility and media attention back to WWE. And for all good reasons, because Rock is simply phenomenal.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Choc Lesnar said:


> Im going to love it after Wresltemania 29 when Rock is gone and the most entertaining feud we will have is CM Punk vs Cena v.43823948723.


and we have then posts like "I hope Brock Lesnar, Goldberg or Stone Cold returns and takes away the WWE title" only to complain about them just like they do with the Rock right now how "they changed"


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



BarrettBarrage said:


> Why is it any kind of marks , whether it be Rock/ Punk / Bryan etc ; whenever faced with any REAL criticism just plug their fingers in their ears and go "LALALALALALALA CAN'T HEAR YOU LALALALALALA CAN YOU SMELL WHAT THE ROCK IS COOKING LALALALALA"


It's not "real" criticism, though. It's -oh, that promo sucked. -well I thought it was awesome.

There's not really a way of slicing that into right and wrong, at the end of the day. Although, if you enjoyed that promo, and shat on Cena's skidmarks187 promo, I'll have to call bullshit.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

You called me a mark, unless you were just being sarcastic but in any case.

if you liked the promo ; fine I get it ; it's The Rock and if I were in the crowd, I'd probably be invested in it too ; crowds and being there live have a strange energy sometimes.

But the promo itself didn't help sell the PPV or the feud and it dragged on too long.


----------



## Gurter (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> And thankfully tons of WWE fans think so too, as Rock brings in money, credibility and media attention back to WWE. And for all good reasons, because Rock is simply phenomenal.


youre giving rock too much credit. *lesnar is bringing in the money.* aint nobody got time for rocks shit wrestling and promos


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> When was the last time Rock had a good promo? It's getting old. He isn't cut out for this anymore.


I don't think he ever has, even in the beloved Attitude Era.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I like Rock but that promo was garbage and there is no defending that. The showdown between CM Punk and The Rock saved it from being an absolute waste of time though.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Watch all the shows Rock has been on, and you'll notice.
> 
> There isn't anything wrong with his promos, he just has a different look than what he had in the AE. Back then he wore more suits and especially the sunglasses, which he doesn't do often since his 2011 return.


lolwut?

Who talked about his attire? And what does that have to do with anything?

He simply cut a terrible promo last night, because he managed to talk about everything except the most important thing, his match with Punk for the most prized title in the industry, the WWE Championship. Instead of actually build up his rivalry with Punk and the match, he talked about a comedic story for the most part of the promo, a story that is completely irrelevant to anything. His promo served exactly no purpose. That's the problem.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

These Punk fanboys are too much. If just that promo happened then, it would be fair to criticize. It wasn't, The Rock put over Punk as a legit threat. Selling his ass off for him, yet you fucking marks still find something to bitch about.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

So people aren't allowed to criticize things now?


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



BarrettBarrage said:


> So people aren't allowed to criticize things now?


Not valid in this case.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Dunmer said:


> I don't think he ever has, even in the beloved Attitude Era.


Yeah, the beloved Attitude Era you just proved that you haven't even watched otherwise you wouldn't say that.
Here is an example






and kids like you post how the Rock became worse when you haven't even watched the "beloved Attitude Era" when he was "better". Stop claiming something when you weren't even around. There is no shame if you started to watch it after the Attitude Era or even Ruthless Agression era, it becomes embarrassing when you try to act like you was around then, you don't see me commenting about wrestling about wrestling from the 60s or 70s posting how Buddy Rogers sucks compared to Lou Thesz. Why claiming that he never had a great promo when he has and I just proved it (and there are numerous other examples)


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Rick_James said:


> lol, yeah, the Rock's promo sucked, but so did the one with Paul Heyman and Punk at the start of the show.


THIS. If Rock's promo was pointless as fuck. Heyman and CM Punk's promo was even more useless and wasted a lot of time. It was a whole lot of nothing. And sure as hell could have been shorter. I actually enjoyed The Rock's promo. I mean what more could he have said about EC that already hasn't been said? He's champion and he's going to remain champion. Short and simple. 

I just see it as many of you never being pleased by what The Rock does. If he had spent that time insulting CM Punk, you people who say he doing his same old shtick and lame jokes.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Mr.Cricket said:


> It is almost impossible to do good promos as a face in current WWE.
> 
> Even Punk was cutting garbage promos as a face.


Well that's fitting, because he cuts garbage promos as a heel too.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I'll admit last night wasn't the best Rock promo, but the segment overall especially with him selling the GTS was good. 
Plus this general criticism of the Rock is crazy. Yeah the Rock is not cutting the same sort of promos as he did in the attidude era... you know why? Because he evolved, he's a different character. Now my favourite version of the Rock will probably always be 'corporate Rock' but I'm glad he changes it up every so often just like all the greats do, Undertaker, Jericho, Michaels.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Taker2theMoon said:


> Again, if I were on the receiving end of those insults that Rocky slung then I would just smile it off as well. There is a difference between Cena and Punk in regards to taking insult and it's that Cena no-sold everyone. Punk actually reacts like anyone would in those situations.


This isn't real life, it doesn't matter how you would react in that situation. Punk is suppose to be playing a heel character on a wrestling program, and part of his job is to give the fans satisfaction by acting pissed off when someone makes fun of him or when something bad happens to him, but instead, he stands there shrugging off all the insults and threats like it's nothing. That's not being a good heel.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



TheRainKing said:


> This isn't real life, it doesn't matter how you would react in that situation. Punk is suppose to be playing a heel character on a wrestling program, and part of his job is to give the fans satisfaction by acting pissed off when someone makes fun of him or when something bad happens to him; but instead, he stands there shrugging off all the insults and threats like it's nothing. That's not being a good heel.


I know it isn't real life, but it isn't impossible to relate with the characters at the same time. If punk is supposed to act insulted by some of the things Rock dishes out then I wouldn't believe it. When Rock called Punk a bitchass, Punk responded to that in a way anyone would. When rocky mumbled out a twilight reference that made no sense, Punk laughed it off and I don't blame him kayfabe or not.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



DualShock said:


> Here is an example (of a good promo)


You know why that is a good promo? It is relevant to what he needs to do that night and is related to wrestling. Short and sweet. The Rock talked for about 90 seconds there and said everything he needed to. Motherfuckers got complacent after ECW and WCW folded. These long ass promos that take 10+ minutes to get anywhere and when they finally get there the place has next to nothing to do with wrestling are brutal. 3 Hour RAW has all these guys talking for filler. 12 minute promos are not definitionally better than 90 second promos. In a lot of ways, they can be worse. The Rock could have said that, Punk comes out, says something about "You wanna talk about blood sweat and tears?" blah blah blah he gets his 2 minutes in, runs in the ring, brawl, Punk gets upperhand somehow, done. Even with entrances you can do that shit in like 6 to 8 minutes. Instead, last night, The Rock got 9 minutes into an overrun and was just babbling about nothing that had anything to do with a title match.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

It wasn't as bad as people are making it out to be.

It wasn't good as a go home promo though. And you expect very good from The Rock.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



DualShock said:


> Yeah, the beloved Attitude Era you just proved that you haven't even watched otherwise you wouldn't say that.
> Here is an example
> 
> 
> ...


Only problem with your post is I've been watching wrestling since about 1989/1990, and only quit from about 04-06. You people need to realize that there are some people that watched it back then that think Rock sucks.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



BarrettBarrage said:


> You called me a mark, unless you were just being sarcastic but in any case.
> 
> if you liked the promo ; fine I get it ; it's The Rock and if I were in the crowd, I'd probably be invested in it too ; crowds and being there live have a strange energy sometimes.
> 
> But the promo itself didn't help sell the PPV or the feud and it dragged on too long.


I was being sarcastic. Like I said, I don't care if people didn't like it/hated it. I have no problem with that. But when they try and say stuff like if you like it your stupid, delusional, blind mark etc. 

can't it just be that I enjoyed the promo more than you. Can you have an unpopular opinion in the ICW without being crucified?


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I liked it, screw you guys.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> I was being sarcastic. Like I said, I don't care if people didn't like it/hated it. I have no problem with that. But when they try and say stuff like if you like it your stupid, delusional, blind mark etc.
> 
> can't it just be that I enjoyed the promo more than you. *Can you have an unpopular opinion in the ICW without being crucified?*


In some places of this forum, yes. 
In threads about Rock/Austin/Punk/etc (good or bad) not really. Where there are Rock marks, there will be Punk marks. Where there are Austin marks, there will be Rock marks ready to preach "Drawpower/ratings/etc". You know what I mean.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

It wasn't his best I agree but seriously does it really need a 34 page thread about it? Pretty pathetic. Its not like if you win an argument that it was as bad as you say that we will all go back in time and it wont happen. 

Get over it, theres much bigger thing in life to worry about.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Dunmer said:


> Only problem with your post is I've been watching wrestling since about 1989/1990, and only quit from about 04-06. You people need to realize that there are some people that watched it back then that think Rock sucks.


As soon as you guys get over the fact that everybody Doesn't like Punk.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> As soon as you guys get over the fact that everybody Doesn't like Punk.


I have no problem with people disliking Punk or any other wrestler I like.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Dunmer said:


> I have no problem with people disliking Punk or any other wrestler I like.


Well, we have no problems then.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Taker2theMoon said:


> I know it isn't real life, but it isn't impossible to relate with the characters at the same time. If punk is supposed to act insulted by some of the things Rock dishes out then I wouldn't believe it. When Rock called Punk a bitchass, Punk responded to that in a way anyone would. When rocky mumbled out a twilight reference that made no sense, Punk laughed it off and I don't blame him kayfabe or not.


Well fair enough. I just feel Punk could contribute to some segments better by not looking so smug all the time.


----------



## Swindont (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

What was wrong with it? Makes a change with all the same boring crap we get most weeks, why are people saying Punk saved it.. he didnt do anything.

Also like to say The Rock looks so much better when he has less muscle tone which what it looked like on Raw.


----------



## Gurter (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> As soon as you guys get over the fact that everybody Doesn't like Punk.


same goes for your lover dwayne


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



TheRainKing said:


> Well fair enough. I just feel Punk could contribute to some segments better by not looking so smug all the time.


Well he's gonna look smug at one point or the other. He's a self-absorbed heel. I won't complain about it until he gets to Cena status about it.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Dunmer said:


> Only problem with your post is I've been watching wrestling since about 1989/1990, and only quit from about 04-06. You people need to realize that there are some people that watched it back then that think Rock sucks.


If you watched it from 89 till 03 without interruption why do you claim that he never had a good promo? This promo 13 years ago and the promo on Raw where two different types on promos. The one was fast the other slow, the one was short the other long, the one was about his upcomming match the other a funny story. That means you dislike every type of promo of the Rock, that means you dislike the Rock. No matter what kind of promo it was, be it the best in the world or the worst ever you would say that it sucks. That means you're biased and you just bash the Rock for the sake of bashing and this attitude destroys every valid argumentation in a thread


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Choc Lesnar said:


> It wasn't his best I agree but seriously does it really need a 34 page thread about it? Pretty pathetic. Its not like if you win an argument that it was as bad as you say that we will all go back in time and it wont happen.
> 
> Get over it, theres much bigger thing in life to worry about.


But this is a fan forum. We're supposed to make 34 page threads about our bitchings. :artest2


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

the punk/heyman segment obviously stole the show but Rock once again did a great job.

It's The Rock for fuck sake!


give the man some respect, you goddamn haterzz!! Some of you mutants really can't appreciate gifted people.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Yeah, and I'm sure about 1.3 million WM 28 buyers = 14 million people thought those Rock - Cena promos last year were shitty too.................... fpalm


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



DualShock said:


> If you watched it from 89 till 03 without interruption why do you claim that he never had a good promo? This promo 13 years ago and the promo on Raw where two different types on promos. The one was fast the other slow, the one was short the other long, the one was about his upcomming match the other a funny story. That means you dislike every type of promo of the Rock, that means you dislike the Rock. No matter what kind of promo it was, be it the best in the world or the worst ever you would say that it sucks. That means you're biased and you just bash the Rock for the sake of bashing and this attitude destroys every valid argumentation in a thread


Exactly, even tho im not a punk fan, i will never deny that he's talented. Overrated as hell on these forums, but he's got some talent.


----------



## Gurter (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Hawksea said:


> Yeah, and I'm sure about 1.3 million WM 28 buyers = 14 million people thought those Rock - Cena promos last year were shitty too.................... fpalm


they paid to see punk jericho undertaker and hhh
fucking rock mark


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



DualShock said:


> If you watched it from 89 till 03 without interruption why do you claim that he never had a good promo? This promo 13 years ago and the promo on Raw where two different types on promos. The one was fast the other slow, the one was short the other long, the one was about his upcomming match the other a funny story. That means you dislike every type of promo of the Rock, that means you dislike the Rock. No matter what kind of promo it was, be it the best in the world or the worst ever you would say that it sucks. That means you're biased and you just bash the Rock for the sake of bashing and this attitude destroys every valid argumentation in a thread


Simple, it's my opinion and I'm gonna express it. Of course I'm biased. Almost everyone is.



Hawksea said:


> Yeah, and I'm sure about 1.3 million WM 28 buyers = 14 million people thought those Rock - Cena promos last year were shitty too.................... fpalm


They paid to see Sheamus squash Daniel Bryan, obviously. :bryan


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Gurter said:


> they paid to see punk jericho undertaker and hhh
> fucking rock mark


:lmao

I hope to god that was sarcasm.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Dusty Roids said:


> the punk/heyman segment obviously stole the show but Rock once again did a great job.
> 
> It's The Rock for fuck sake!
> 
> ...


If the promo was shit, I'm going to say it was shit. No matter who.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Hawksea said:


> Yeah, and I'm sure about 1.3 million WM 28 buyers = 14 million people thought those Rock - Cena promos last year were shitty too.................... fpalm


They were not shitty, they were terrible, and this year they will be even worse.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



CHIcagoMade said:


> :lmao
> 
> I hope to god that was sarcasm.


It obviously was. People paid to see men get squashed by Henry in Team Johnny vs. Team Teddy.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



The Rawk said:


> It obviously was. People paid to see men get squashed by Henry in Team Johnny vs. Team Teddy.


People obviously paid to see that awesome Divas match


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I dont know why all of you have such a problem over his promo it was awesome he told a true story from his time in Nashville at 15 years old, the crowd listened and loved it and then he told CM Punk to bring it which he did and that lead to a fight and then CM Punk got the upper hand and walked off with the belt to close the show. Thats how all these feuds happen before a PPV


----------



## Gurter (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

The ratings speak for itself, people are tired of that shit bag rocky. That promo sure isn't going to help.


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I dont know why all of you have such a problem over his promo it was awesome he told a true story from his time in Nashville at 15 years old, the crowd listened and loved it and then he told CM Punk to bring it which he did and that lead to a fight and then CM Punk got the upper hand and walked off with the belt to close the show. Thats how all these feuds happen before a PPV


You're such a good troll that you actually make me dislike The Rock just because you like him, and he's one of my favorites. I also think you just created the world's largest sentence.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I dont know why all of you have such a problem over his promo it was awesome he told a true story from his time in Nashville at 15 years old, the crowd listened and loved it and then he told CM Punk to bring it which he did and that lead to a fight and then CM Punk got the upper hand and walked off with the belt to close the show. Thats how all these feuds happen before a PPV


"He told a true story."
You know who else could do the same exact shit?

Probably the rest of the roster. They could also tell lame jokes too. If I wanted Rock to get into the ring, tell a horrible story and make lame jokes, I would've watched one of his movies.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I find it hilarious how people are saying this promo was good. It was dog shit.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I think alot of you should quit moaning and appreciate the Rock being back in WWE he didnt have to come back as he was doing fine earning his millions doing movies but he came back for the fans and the love for the business. You should be enjoying Rock changing things up as once Wrestlemania 29 is over Cena will be overcoming the odds once again and will be champion and thats something you will be moaning at then. So appreciate what you have right now


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I think alot of you should quit moaning and appreciate the Rock being back in WWE he didnt have to come back as he was doing fine earning his millions doing movies but he came back for the fans and the love for the business. You should be enjoying Rock changing things up as once Wrestlemania 29 is over Cena will be overcoming the odds once again and will be champion and thats something you will be moaning at then. So appreciate what you have right now


So how the hell is he changing things up, when even you think the most predictable route is him losing it to Cena.

Yeah, he's definitely changing things up. No, he's coming back to do the same shitty promos he's always done, jack himself off with a title run, and pass the torch to Cena. Then he's leaving.

Again, before anyone thinks I HATE The Rock, I don't. I keep saying, I believe the guy is a legend. Glad he comes back. But I think he's been shit ever since he returned last year, saying and doing the same old shit. I hate Cena for the same reason, Rock won't be an exception.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



SonoShion said:


> People would have more liked the promo if he had sunglasses on.


No, because at this time, he had a special vibe he has definitely lost.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

One of the best promos of the year


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



J2D said:


> "He told a true story."
> You know who else could do the same exact shit?
> 
> Probably the rest of the roster. They could also tell *lame jokes* too. If I wanted Rock to get into the ring, tell a horrible story and make lame jokes, I would've watched one of his movies.


He made jokes about crippled people?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> He made jokes about crippled people?


hil


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I just finished watching it a few minutes ago and it was one hell of a promo. Fun to listen to, only got annoyed by the constant chuckling from Cole and Lawler. I don't really care if he ignored EC for most of it since his opponent is totally irrelevant to me.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I think alot of you should quit moaning and appreciate the Rock being back in WWE he didnt have to come back as he was doing fine earning his millions doing movies but he came back for the fans and the love for the business. You should be enjoying Rock changing things up as once Wrestlemania 29 is over Cena will be overcoming the odds once again and will be champion and thats something you will be moaning at then. So appreciate what you have right now


I realise you're basically a hair's breadth from being an open gimmick account, but what the hell, it's probably worth replying to this. Rocky is being handsomely paid for every picosecond he spends in a WWE ring. I don't owe him my enjoyment, appreciation, or interest. He can earn it like anyone else. And quite frankly, the deluge of ever-ready spring-loaded Rock-worship posts that burst forth whenever anyone dares speak ill of him should more than assuage whatever damage we might do to his apparently fragile ego, or the delicate sensibilities of his numerous marks.

As for Cena, we'll complain about him too, and for the same reason: bland, arrogant coasting on a played-out schtick.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

When anyone speaks ill of him, there's a defense. There's a bitch and wining fest thread right here which, underneath it all, it just someone trying to put over CM Punk and Heyman's promos during the show even though I almost fell asleep in the arena listening to that nonsense. It hard to wait it out but it was worth it because the People's Champ brought that trademark charisma and had to get some fucking energy in that place.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



AthenaMark said:


> When anyone speaks ill of him, there's a defense. There's a bitch and wining fest thread right here which, underneath it all, it just someone trying to put over CM Punk and Heyman's promos during the show even though I almost fell asleep in the arena listening to that nonsense. It hard to wait it out but it was worth it because the People's Champ brought that trademark charisma and had to get some fucking energy in that place.


Of course you fell asleep if you're a Rock Mark.


Spoiler: .



Just kidding. Well sort of.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



J2D said:


> "He told a true story."
> You know who else could do the same exact shit?
> 
> Probably the rest of the roster. They could also tell lame jokes too. If I wanted Rock to get into the ring, tell a horrible story and make lame jokes, I would've watched one of his movies.


The rest of the roster can also shoot on the company, hell I could shoot on the company and get over too, but you like CM Punk?smarks are the most gullible fans. More so then the children and women.


----------



## Rockstar1 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Fan of the The Rock, but that promo was the worst I've seen from him. Sadly he'll never be what he once was.
Btw, he should really try coming out with different outfits and throw some shades on. That'll empower his presence.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



J2D said:


> So how the hell is he changing things up, when even you think the most predictable route is him losing it to Cena.
> 
> Yeah, he's definitely changing things up. No, he's coming back to do the same shitty promos he's always done, jack himself off with a title run, and pass the torch to Cena. Then he's leaving.
> 
> Again, before anyone thinks I HATE The Rock, I don't. I keep saying, I believe the guy is a legend. Glad he comes back. But I think he's been shit ever since he returned last year, saying and doing the same old shit. I hate Cena for the same reason, Rock won't be an exception.


Rock has come back is entertaining and making Wrestlemania special and its not all about Cena. Its about the Rock and especially now hes WWE champion


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Taker2theMoon said:


> Of course you fell asleep if you're a Rock Mark.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: .
> ...


Nah...I respect Paul Heyman and I've seen CM Punk do VERY good promo work in 2009 and 2010 but this wasn't one of his best. The ending line to finish the show was alright but nothing that stands out.




> So how the hell is he changing things up, when even you think the most predictable route is him losing it to Cena.


That's booking..what the fuck is wrong with you? A Vince McMahon thing. They've been having a John Cena jackoff party since 2005. You're JUST NOW FUCKING NOTICING THIS? When Cena buried everyone on the roster except Punk and Orton, you marks didn't say anything. Cheered it on but it's gonna be worst than ever when Rock is gone and Punk has to give those wins back to Cena for the rest of the year.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> The rest of the roster can also shoot on the company, hell I could shoot on the company and get over too, but you like CM Punk?smarks are the most gullible fans. More so then the children and women.


Funny enough, most of them have tried but it's putting the heart into it. 

As said, I'm a Rock and Punk fan, so let's not throw the stupid ass "WELL, IF YOU DISLIKE ROCK, YOU MUST BE A PUNK MARK" logic that you have.

I'm saying, Rock is fucking dull. People wanted to complain about Punk, ALL the time for doing the same old respect thing. Yet they praise The Rock for literally saying the same old shit. That's what I don't like.

I came to terms that Punk was getting repitive. It's time for people to come to terms that Rock hasn't done anything new for a long ass time now.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> especially now hes WWE champion


Not for much longer. :hayden3


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Rock will retain his title this Sunday and then go onto Wrestlemania 29 as WWE champion just you watch. Vince may even swerve us all and have Rock retain again at Wrestlemania 29 watch the IWC go into meltdown


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Rock will retain his title this Sunday and then go onto Wrestlemania 29 as WWE champion just you watch. Vince may even swerve us all and have Rock retain again at Wrestlemania 29 watch the IWC go into meltdown


Lol. Nope.
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0425005/

Scroll down to the Filmography.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Some people on here REALLY dislike CM Punk. I wish I was here for his 400+ day title reign. Were there any suicides during Punks reign?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

He doesnt have that many movies to film this year so he could still be WWE champion after Wrestlemania 29. Just prepare yourself for a shock this is WWE remember where anything can happen


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Jesus_Hong said:


> Some people on here REALLY dislike CM Punk. I wish I was here for his 400+ day title reign. Were there any suicides during Punks reign?


Nope, just lots of channel changing. unk3


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Jesus_Hong said:


> Some people on here REALLY dislike CM Punk. I wish I was here for his 400+ day title reign. Were there any suicides during Punks reign?


The same 3 trolls from this thread, no big deal.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I'll defend it......because it was more of the "old Rock". Not the intense, "for the people" Rock who adds in catchphrases.....that's the one we've gotten recently, and I don't care for it.

Last night, that was the "WTF, this guy is a CLOWN(in a good way)" type of Rock. I liked it.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> He doesnt have that many movies to film this year so he could still be WWE champion after Wrestlemania 29. Just prepare yourself for a shock this is WWE remember where anything can happen


Five Movies. 

He's going to be working on five movies, this year. This also includes appearing on special releases for the movies as well. I seriously doubt he's going to be the champion AND filming the movies. 

I hate to break your heart, but I'm pretty damn sure he's dropping the title then heading back to film the movies.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Jesus_Hong said:


> Some people on here REALLY dislike CM Punk. I wish I was here for his 400+ day title reign. Were there any suicides during Punks reign?


 His reign wasn't really great but it wasn't bad either. Just average.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I loved his title reign. I'd enjoy Rocks aswell if he'd have a match or 2 and done less corny promos


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

The 2nd half of Punk's reign was pretty good.

It SUCKEd when he was a face and midcarding while being the champ......just like he did the first two times he was champ. They don't know how to book face Punk.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Jesus_Hong said:


> I loved his title reign. I'd enjoy Rocks aswell if he'd have a match or 2 and done less corny promos


 Fair enough. I personally didn't enjoy. It was a mid-card title reign before his heel turn (which is bad for a WWE champion) and overall, he only main evented 5 PPV title matches out of 14 matches. It says a lot when a guy like John Laurinitis main events a PPV over your main champion. I also didn't like the storylines. Especially the ones with Bryan/Kane (where AJ was more important than the title), Ryback and Dolph Ziggler. The only feud that was memorable was with the Rock. I may sound a little biased, I know but it was intense and consistent in keeping the title relevant and important. Other feuds were nothing special like Y2J or with Cena but the matches were very good though.


----------



## SillySausage69 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

The problem with the Rock these days is he's more Dwayne than he is Rocky.. He's too kiss-ass with the crowd! The Rock of old just had his shades on, did his thing on the mic and gave them DAT eyebrow! Nowadays he's too Cena-like. I'm not saying he's not still awesome but he needs to bring back the real Rocky of old! 

(And no more bouncing imaginary basketballs):rock4


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

It was interesting to listen to.

I would much rather hear an interesting story like that than hear Punk talk about his title reign or how great he thinks he is for the hundredth time.

Not on point but interesting > on point (and delusional) but boring and reptative as fuck.


----------



## ValentinezXifax (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



SinJackal said:


> Not on point but interesting > on point (and delusional) but boring and reptative as fuck.


uh, not to offend you personally, but if hearing a guy talk about when he was a very large teenager who purchased a car one time is considered "interesting", then the word has become a pretty low bar to clear


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



ValentinezXifax said:


> uh, not to offend you personally, but if hearing a guy talk about when he was a very large teenager who purchased a car one time is considered "interesting", then the word has become a pretty low bar to clear


It's justified tho, the rock is aiming to kiss current generation's Wrestling fans, which overall, are the lowest common denominator


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Is there anyone on here who likes CM Punk AND The Rock?


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



legendkiller316 said:


> Is there anyone on here who likes CM Punk AND The Rock?


*Raises hand*


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



legendkiller316 said:


> Is there anyone on here who likes CM Punk AND The Rock?


Me

I bet there are many people who like both of them but they just prefer a certain guy more.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Ive had the quotes in my sig for years. Im a fan of both, it sucks that many have to pick one or the other. its just to common to see Punk haters with Rock sigs and avys and Rock haters with either Punk or Cena stuff.


----------



## Rockstar1 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



J2D said:


> Five Movies.
> 
> He's going to be working on five movies, this year. This also includes appearing on special releases for the movies as well. I seriously doubt he's going to be the champion AND filming the movies.
> 
> I hate to break your heart, but I'm pretty damn sure he's dropping the title then heading back to film the movies.


No, I think that once a movie is in post-production stage, the actor has no further involvement. He'll have to appear at premieres only.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



legendkiller316 said:


> Is there anyone on here who likes CM Punk AND The Rock?












I do. Both guys are extremely talented at what they do. I mark for both of them.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Rockstar1 said:


> No, I think that once a movie is in post-production stage, the actor has no further involvement. He'll have to appear at premieres only.


He might be back for next years WrestleMania but I doubt he'll be around much until then


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



legendkiller316 said:


> Is there anyone on here who likes CM Punk AND The Rock?


Me.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Even Icons have really really crappy promos sometimes. I didn't like Rock's promo at all last night. That said, the crowd still loved it. I thought the rock was gonna eventually merge his story with Punk looking like a Crackhead but whatever. 

Punk doing that crappy fake cough/laughin/whatever the hell he was doing and the crowd not reacting to it back in 2011 and Cena's from the Raw before the rumble was just as awful.

That's what happens with greatness tho, people will hop on every little misstep, but to use the rock's catchphrase; it doesn't matter in the long run anyway.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I've said it numerous times in this very thread. I'm a huge Rock fan. That doesn't mean I have to like everything he does. And I can't even pretend to like that promo from Monday.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Glad that many are proud to be both Rock and Punk fans then. Seriously though the bitching between the two sets of fans has to stop. I would be very surprised if the two men themselves aren't good friends with a ton of respect for each other. As someone who has watched both in their prime I believe they are two of the best ever. They'd laugh to see some of the things that are said on here between the two sides; picking out any small error that other man makes (in a match, on the mic, etc) and making it out to be the worst thing ever. People who do this only make themselves look stupid.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

Yea I thought he was going to call punk a crack head but since he didn't the story didn't make to much sense to me. Maybe u have to be from Nashville to appreciate it, but I'm from Philly and crackheads are like bus stops around here so we already know not to talk to them. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



sonicslash said:


> Yea I thought he was going to call punk a crack head but since he didn't the story didn't make to much sense to me. Maybe u have to be from Nashville to appreciate it, but I'm from Philly and crackheads are like bus stops around here so we already know not to talk to them.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Ha! from Philly as well, good ****.


----------



## Apollosol (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



-Extra- said:


> This promo = the Cena promo before Royal Rumble about Skidmarks187 and Facebook photos.


Wow you are a hater. That Cena promo is undoubtedly the worst promo ever to be recited. The rock was actually funny.

Oh and if we're talking about selling the fight, where did Punk sell in that promo? He actually said basically nothing!


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

People will just bash Rock no matter what he does these days.Its like the cool thing to do now,ya know.And to those comparing a Rock promo to a Cena promo,don't.The Rocks worst just owns Cena's best.


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I want to know what peeps expect Rocky to say. Its hard to cut a serious promo when your the greatest the industry has ever seen and you have to sell scrubs as a threat. If Rock was serious he would bury Punk on the mic then you guys would be complaining smh never happy


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> I want to know what peeps expect Rocky to say. Its hard to cut a serious promo when your the greatest the industry has ever seen and you have to sell scrubs as a threat. If Rock was serious he would bury Punk on the mic then you guys would be complaining smh never happy


Pretty much this. Like I said. Some of these guys will never be happy (And in general are just Rock haters). They would just said he doing his same old stuff. I'm sure they enjoyed Punk and Heyman's opening promo.......


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> I want to know what peeps expect Rocky to say. Its hard to cut a serious promo when your *the greatest the industry has ever seen* and you have to sell scrubs as a threat. If Rock was serious he would bury Punk on the mic then you guys would be complaining smh never happy


:austin2, :hogan2, :brock, :flair3, undertaker, sting, hbk, bret hart...

That's just you being a blind mark and making a fool out of yourself.


----------



## nmadankumar (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

^You think you can convince rock's mark that he isn't the greatest ever? You are brave man dude.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> I want to know what peeps expect Rocky to say. Its hard to cut a serious promo when your the greatest the industry has ever seen and you have to sell scrubs as a threat. If Rock was serious he would bury Punk on the mic then you guys would be complaining smh never happy


I'm sorry, but what will he do? 

Really, when was the last time Rock ever acted serious? What's he going to do, call him a Cookie Puss again? 

There you go. For a whole five minutes, Rock will just repeat Cookie Puss into a mic. The best part is, the idiot crowd will buy into it.

I'm not a Punk mark, nor a Rocky hater. But the fans are stupid. Rock can literally say "Poop" into a mic, and the fans will stand up and cry while applauding him.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



El_Absoluto said:


> :austin2, :hogan2, :brock, :flair3, undertaker, sting, hbk, bret hart...
> 
> That's just you being a blind mark and making a fool out of yourself.


I'm pretty sure he was talking about on the mic.....in which case, none of the guys you named are anywhere close to Rock.

Really, Sting and Taker aren't overall either. C'mon. Sting was awesome when he was feuding with Flair and coming from the rafters with a bat.....beyond that? Large stretches of boredom and mediocre, uninspired stuff.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



ValentinezXifax said:


> uh, not to offend you personally, but if hearing a guy talk about when he was a very large teenager who purchased a car one time is considered "interesting", then the word has become a pretty low bar to clear


I don't mind if you don't like it. The only thing offensive to me about your statement is your diminished description of his story to be as least interesting as possible to support your stance that you didn't like it. Pretty childish.

If you think a typical Punk promo is "interesting"; the whining about the same shit week in and week out, then you've already set the bar at pretty much ankle level. It isn't hard to get over it. A real story (aka not some fake bullshit) about buying a car from a crackhead in the city the event is taking place in is a step up from the usual promo drivel that's consumed the main event's promo time over the past year and a half.

In my opinion, of course.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



J2D said:


> I'm sorry, but what will he do?
> 
> Really, when was the last time Rock ever acted serious? What's he going to do, call him a Cookie Puss again?
> 
> ...


If the Rock shit all over Punk the way he used to shit on people, y'all would cry about him "burying" Punk and hurting the business and only caring about himself. Yes....you would.

When was he last serious? Umm....how about the go home promos before the Royal Rumble. But y'all hated that too. 

There's literally NOTHING he can do that y'all won't bitch about.

And when he leaves, y'all will cry about that too. Shows up.....cry. Leaves.....cry. Doesn't come around for years.....cry. Comes back somewhat regularly for a run......cry. Serious......cry. PG insults.....cry. Curses......cry. Goofy, say anything Rock......cry.

SHUT THE FUCK UP.

All y'all miserable ass nerds do is fucking cry.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



J2D said:


> I'm sorry, but what will he do?
> 
> Really, when was the last time Rock ever acted serious? What's he going to do, call him a Cookie Puss again?
> 
> ...


And rightly so.Hes the peoples champ afterall.


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



El_Absoluto said:


> :austin2, :hogan2, :brock, :flair3, undertaker, sting, hbk, bret hart...
> 
> That's just you being a blind mark and making a fool out of yourself.


Only person close to his level is the Hulkster, bottom line. 



J2D said:


> I'm sorry, but what will he do?
> 
> Really, when was the last time Rock ever acted serious? What's he going to do, call him a Cookie Puss again?


Rock was very serious against Punk on the go home show for Smackdown before Rumble. Hes serious for majority of the time Punk is out there.



LBGetBack said:


> If the Rock shit all over Punk the way he used to shit on people, y'all would cry about him "burying" Punk and hurting the business and only caring about himself. Yes....you would.
> 
> When was he last serious? Umm....how about the go home promos before the Royal Rumble. But y'all hated that too.
> 
> ...


Phenomenal post, I think fans recent how he got so huge in movies without WWE and there all butthurt


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



LBGetBack said:


> If the Rock shit all over Punk the way he used to shit on people, y'all would cry about him "burying" Punk and hurting the business and only caring about himself. Yes....you would.
> 
> When was he last serious? Umm....how about the go home promos before the Royal Rumble. But y'all hated that too.
> 
> ...


Oh, quit bitching and stop stereotyping.

I was one of the few who never actually gave a shit if he returned or left. I always thought of him as a legend. Him returning didn't mean much, and him leaving was only expected. The thing is, I'm not like a good chunk of the IWC that changes their opinions more than they change their tampons. I always thought of The Rock once he started doing casual returns as a one trick pony.

I'm sorry, but what honestly can he say? That's what I'm asking. What can he use against Punk? I remember the one time, he even mentioned how Punk missed a show as champion. Will he call him a crack head again? I mean, what honestly can Rock say that would truly "bury" Punk? Just give me an example. 

I'm just so damn sick of this stereotyping around the forums too since he's returned. "If you don't like Punk, you're a Rock mark. If you don't like Rock, you're a Punk mark." Funny thing is, I found Punk to get annoying near the end of his run, and I've found Rock to be constantly annoying. This feud is complete shit, and it shouldn't be. 

You have Punk, who mentions things with a more serious tone. He has witty remarks here and there, but when he's a heel, he pretty much goes complete full blast on the mic. Then you have Rock, who is currently apparently thinking he's still in a feud with Cena, and does pointless ass immature jokes like "Cookie Puss". 

This feud needs a damn fix up. It requires either Punk to lighten up, or Rock to take it a bit more serious and drop his normal, half assed promos he's been giving. The only people who found his fucking last promo anywhere decent, were the same jack asses who clap over Cena promos and The Rock marks. I'm not trying to generalize, but that's all I see.

But don't get this attitude, that you think I'm only saying this because he's against Punk. I personally thought in his feud with Cena, they both came out looking like immature ass-clowns. 

As I said, PLEASE tell me how The Rock would bury him to the point where I would give a shit.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

His promo sounded like a best man speech at a wedding.


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



J2D said:


> As I said, PLEASE tell me how The Rock would bury him to the point where I would give a shit.


He couldve laughed how he doesnt even headline PPV with the title without Cena. He couldve laughed when Punk said he was his biggest challenge as if he never beat Steve Austin and Hulk at Mania. The star power difference between Rocky and Punk is enormous. I bet Rocky tells jokes so he wont slip up and expose just how pathetic the current roster is compared to him.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Loving butthurt Rock fans out here. The cancer of IWC.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I liked The Rock back in the day, but, I just find him incredibly stale now, like he is trying to relive his younger days and it seems so forced to me for some reason. Stupid, juvenile bullshit like twinkie tits, I mean, really? That's the best insult he could come up with? What's next, poopy shorts?


IMO, The Rock being there takes away from the current roster. They could be focusing on some guy in the back who has worked his ass off for a long time and is still waiting for his big break, but, instead, they bring back a guy who is way passed his prime. 

Just my opinion, anyway. There are plenty of Rock marks to support him being there. I am not saying I hate the Rock or anything, I would just honestly rather not see him on my screen anymore. His days are over.


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



The Cynical Heel said:


> Loving butthurt Rock fans out here. The cancer of IWC.


Whos the current champ? Who had the forgettable, midcard, and transitional title run?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I don't mind Rocky at all, hell more often than not he provides me with entertainment.

However, most of his die hard fans are bonafide fucking idiots. Christ almighty.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

^^The Rock is there for a shitty reign dropping the title to someone as shitty as him, John Cena. Punk was the longest reigning champion in the modern era you vagina. All his fans are really funny but they become annoying after they start bringing shitty arguments like "za crowd enjoyed it, y u dont? u make me sad " :lmao


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



The Cynical Heel said:


> The Rock is there for a shitty reign dropping the title to someone as shitty as him, John Cena. Punk was the longest reigning champion in the modern era you vagina.


Punk only held the title so long cuz he was planned to drop it to Rocky since before Raw 1000. Its funny how Punk fans hate how Rocky ended his title run but fail to understand Punk only held the title so long cuz of there match. Without Rocky he wouldve lost the title long ago.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



The Cynical Heel said:


> Loving butthurt Rock fans out here. The cancer of IWC.


Butthurt is such a played out word. These nerds who all copy other snarky nerds need to find some new words, badly.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Promo had zero place ending that show. Either management or rock, someone fucked up


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Catalanotto said:


> I liked The Rock back in the day, but, I just find him incredibly stale now, like he is trying to relive his younger days and it seems so forced to me for some reason. Stupid, juvenile bullshit like twinkie tits, I mean, really? That's the best insult he could come up with? What's next, poopy shorts?
> 
> 
> IMO, The Rock being there takes away from the current roster. They could be focusing on some guy in the back who has worked his ass off for a long time and is still waiting for his big break, but, instead, they bring back a guy who is way passed his prime.
> ...


 
If Punk called someone twinkie tits, nerds would lose their minds and use that phrase 24/7


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Rock is more of a transitional champion then Punk. There's a direct reason for Rock to win the belt so Cena can get it at WM 29. You think Punk was used to transition the title from Alberto Del Rio to Rock?.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

But he didn't. Thats the whole point. Rock did


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



LBGetBack said:


> If Punk called someone twinkie tits, nerds would lose their minds and use that phrase 24/7


IF

This is ridiculous.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Made my whole thread about The Rock in the General WWE section.

I'm done. And the thing is, Punk wouldn't resort to Twinkie Tits. He can be mature for a promo.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



LBGetBack said:


> I'm pretty sure he was talking about on the mic.....in which case, none of the guys you named are anywhere close to Rock.
> 
> Really, Sting and Taker aren't overall either. C'mon. Sting was awesome when he was feuding with Flair and coming from the rafters with a bat.....beyond that? Large stretches of boredom and mediocre, uninspired stuff.


Paul heyman is a far superior mic worker then mr Johnson.
And he doesn't do the same tired garbage act promo after promo.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



LBGetBack said:


> If Punk called someone twinkie tits, nerds would lose their minds and use that phrase 24/7


The only people who giggle at twinkie tits and slap their knee while laughing are Rock marks.


If anyone else said it, it would be considered the gayest fucking insult ever.

Let's be real here, bro.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Redead said:


> Promo had zero place ending that show. Either management or rock, someone fucked up


You have to take account everything, not just the promo. To understand ,why?. 

Which is where most people are missing the mark on this subject.

Bashing the Rock is the thing to do, even though, he doesn't have to come back, but he did, and he is trying to put over Punk in the process. Still the guy gets hated on like he's Cena. I think its sad.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



LBGetBack said:


> If Punk called someone twinkie tits, nerds would lose their minds and use that phrase 24/7


Actually I think most of Punk's fans would blink at the screen at such an out of character moment... 

Look, part of the problem with this debate is a preference in style. Some fans like the juvenile, insult laden humour. Naturally they will gravitate towards the Rock. Some fans prefer a more toned down, controlled and subtle approach. Naturally, they gravitate towards Punk. There is a reason you will actually find many fans that would state the Rock isn't the greatest talker in the business... it's because those fans aren't that big on his style. Is he a good talker? Hell yes, despite a bad promo once in a while. But his reliance on a schtick I don't particulary care for just means people like me will never think he is the greatest, period. We will always hold up a guy like Punk, Piper, or Roberts as some of the greatest mic men this business has ever seen. 

However, that isn't the problem with this promo... taste in style aside, the promo did nothing to promote a feud or a match. This is the go home show. It's the main event... and yet we just had a promo that meant absolutely nothing to anything in that main event or for the PPV upcoming until someone else interrupted and changed the discussion. That is a bad promo. If this was a house show... brilliant and I'd be applauding it. But this was Raw. This was supposed to be a build for the PPV in the next week. It didn't do any of that. Maybe it isn't Rock's fault... maybe it's just endemic of WWE right now. But it's still a bad promo. I'd be saying that if Piper was the one on the mic doing that.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Chingo Bling said:


> You have to take account everything, not just the promo. To understand ,why?.
> 
> Which is where most people are missing the mark on this subject.
> 
> Bashing the Rock is the thing to do, even though, he doesn't have to come back, but he did, and he is trying to put over Punk in the process. Still the guy gets hated on like he's Cena. I think its sad.


Gets hated on? Have you seen this section? People treat him like the second coming of Christ

That promo, was stupid. It was stupid. It was a very stupid promo that did NOTHING but give the people of Tennessee something to chuckle about (ha ha! he mentioned somewhere we know!) and stroke Rock's own ego

It was the final promo pre elimination chamber. He was carrying the belt. He gave ZERO fucks about that title hes holding, and the threat of CM Punk

I genuinely lost interest in the PPV because of that promo. No purpose. His job was to sell the PPV, instead all he did was ramble about something utterly pointless. It was mastubration. Post show, start of the show, or midshow, it would have worked, but all did in the end of the show was take a giant shit on Punk, The title and the upcoming match. All I saw, was indifference. And when you act like the match and title mean nothing and your challenger is a nobody, then why should the audience be any different?

If Cena had said the same story, he would have been booed out of the arena. Because Ive heard many time where Cena has done things like this, but atleast he cares about the title. The only reason Rock was able to get away with it, is because hes the rock.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



J2D said:


> Made my whole thread about The Rock in the General WWE section.
> 
> I'm done. And the thing is, Punk wouldn't resort to Twinkie Tits. He can be mature for a promo.


Remember "you're ugly, dumb and have no friends" promo from Punk.:lmao

He was just as cheesy as Rock, when was a face. Like I said before, it's hard to cut a good promo in current WWE as a face.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I didn't think it was that bad.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Mr.Cricket said:


> Remember "you're ugly, dumb and have no friends" promo from Punk.:lmao
> 
> He was just as cheesy as Rock, when was a face. Like I said before, it's hard cut a good promo in current WWE as a face


When was this? 




That was a heel run.





Heel run.

Punk had comedic moments, but he also toned it down with tons of serious moments as well. He never did a 100 perecent irrelevant promo that jacks himself off like The Rock. Correction, he doesn't *numerously*do promos where it only jacks himself off like The Rock.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



LBGetBack said:


> If Punk called someone twinkie tits, nerds would lose their minds and use that phrase 24/7


You must not have been here when Punk was a face as champ because all people did was bitch about how lame his jokes were.



LBGetBack said:


> Butthurt is such a played out word. These nerds who all copy other snarky nerds need to find some new words, badly.


They same can be said of your use of the word 'nerd'.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



J2D said:


> When was this?


It was one of those promos with John Laurinaitis.

Here it is starting at 6:07.


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



BANKSY said:


> Rock is more of a transitional champion then Punk. There's a direct reason for Rock to win the belt so Cena can get it at WM 29. You think Punk was used to transition the title from Alberto Del Rio to Rock?.


Cena is only winning the title cuz Rocky has to go after Mania, if he didnt he would keep the title.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Redead said:


> It was a very stupid promo that did NOTHING but give the people of Tennessee something to chuckle about


Then he took the guys finish in front of *those* people and got that dramatic reaction, they wanted. Its called story-telling.


You look at Punk, then you look at the Rock. No way Punk can kick his ass right?, The Rock made it look like Punk can beat him, albeit with a smidge of help of Heyman but, he made you belive that he's beatable, and thats what its all about.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Mr.Cricket said:


> It was one of those promos with John Laurinaitis.
> 
> Here it is starting at 6:07.


Couldn't watch it. It's blocked by WWE from my country apparently? Don't know what's going on there. 

And Icon, that's exactly the point. He's only holding the title for a bit, cause he has to leave after Wrestlemania.

SO TELL ME WHY HE EVEN HAS IT IN THE FIRST FUCKING PLACE? Right, to transition it to Cena. Or you can call it a useless torch passing.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> *Cena is only winning the title cuz Rocky has to go after Mania, *if he didnt he would keep the title.


Thank the good lord for that. I'd rather have Cena be champion then endure another day of this horrible reign that i have witnessed over the past few weeks.

This thread is great by the way, i read all 18 pages and i wasn't disappointed.

We got the 5 main Punk haters from this forum all in one thread(Hawksea,Choke2death,Rock316AE,icon vs icon and road_kill) all trying to defend their boy Rocky's shitty promo from last night. :lmao

I'll sit back and enjoy the show.


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Stad said:


> Thank the good lord for that. I'd rather have Cena be champion then endure another day of this horrible reign that i have witnessed over the past few weeks.
> 
> This thread is great by the way, i read all 18 pages and i wasn't disappointed.
> 
> ...



Rocky haters are so clueless. You guys dont realize its all about business. You all have your eyes glued to every move Rocky makes when he comes back just to shit on it but fail to realize your viewership is only making him look better cuz ratings goes up. :rock4 draws Dem Ratingz


----------



## Sam Knight (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I thought it was pretty good and better than Cena's.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> Whos the current champ? Who had the forgettable, midcard, and transitional title run?


In what fucking world is a 450 day title reign a transitional title run?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> Rocky haters are so clueless. You guys dont realize its all about business. You all have your eyes glued to every move Rocky makes when he comes back just to shit on it but fail to realize your viewership is only making him look better cuz ratings goes up. :rock4 draws Dem Ratingz


You know who else brought in ratings?









Hey. It's fine though. All about those ratings, right?


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I found it rather funny, so no complains from me. What bothers me more, that he didn't wrestle that night.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



moonmop said:


> In what fucking world is a 450 day title reign a transitional title run?


The real world.

As if the 2.2, 2.7, 2.5, 2.3 ratings didn't already tell you that enough.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Embracer said:


> I found it rather funny, so no complains from me. What bothers me more, that he didn't wrestle that night.


You don't wrestle your current biggest draw on free tv. That's just dumb business.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



J2D said:


> You know who else brought in ratings?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The more I read your posts, I'm more becoming convinced you only started watching 7 years ago.

David Arquette drawing? fpalm

Cena only starting to get booed at 2007? fpalm

Yeah, that was enough.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Hawksea said:


> The real world.
> 
> As if the 2.2, 2.7, 2.5, 2.3 ratings didn't already tell you that enough.


So you correlate low ratings and in your opinion Punk not being a draw to...him holding the title for 450 days? And that's a "transitional champion"?


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

As few have said, it didn't have anything to do with his match against Punk, and that's why it didn't feel important at all.

Not saying I hated it, just didn't feel relevant to anything.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Hawksea said:


> The more I read your posts, I'm more becoming convinced you only started watching 7 years ago.
> 
> David Arquette drawing? fpalm
> 
> ...


Funny enough, the moer I read yours, the more I start to lose tolerancy for your stupidity. I'm trying to act mannered with you, but apparently you just can't handle that. 

First off? It was the idea. Put a celebrity in, get media coverage over celebrity winning it, get ratings. IT DID gain ratings. It was the idea as WCW was on a down spiral. 

Also? It was early 2007. I didn't say he started to get booed. I said that's when the crowd began to split into a 80:20 like; hate rate. Around that ratio. It was the peak that continued to go down to the 50;50, or even 40;50 like:hate rate for Cena that we have now. 

If you're going to bring my words into it, at least try to be smart enough to understand what I'm saying. You're the same guy who claimed I hated Rock because I said he was OVERHYPED, ignoring the fact I even complimented him.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

People need to stop correlating ratings/success with quality. Just cause something did a 3.5 doesn't mean its good.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Hawksea said:


> The real world.
> 
> As if the 2.2, 2.7, 2.5, 2.3 ratings didn't already tell you that enough.


Ratings which weren't down to Punk at all, 'cos Punk's segments pretty much always have some kind of gain. It's all the other shit they fill the three hours with and things like Kofi Kingston matches losing a million viewers, that brings the overall rating down to that level... maybe one day this will sink into that thick skull of yours.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



BANKSY said:


> People need to stop correlating ratings/success with quality. Just cause something did a 3.5 doesn't mean its good.


This is actually the dumbest logic i've see on this forum, ever. What equals quality then, ones opinion. Whats so hard to comprehend? More people = more peoples personal preference. Get it. Stop stating your opinion like its fact and its a crime to think otherwise.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

If Cena would cut the same promo, everyone would hate it. The End.


----------



## nmadankumar (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

^He already has had several promos as bad as this and was verbally raped all over this forum.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



VINT said:


> I'd split this into 2 sides, my Rock-mark side and my Punk-mark side.
> 
> Rock-Mark:
> It was an entertaining story and It was quite entertaining. Plus it was funny and stalled the audience to move to the next promo. Also it was done to make the Rock's appearance memorable since he's not appearing every single week. He's like the light you see at the end of the tunnel-like during these times the heels are more dominant than the faces so when Rock comes out you get somewhat of a hope.
> ...


:jones :jaydamn

How do you expect him to do that?


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



moonmop said:


> In what fucking world is a 450 day title reign a transitional title run?




He was keeping the title warm for the Rock since his heel turn. If the Rock haven't made the challenge for the Rumble, Punk would have lost it months before.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Hawksea said:


> The real world.
> 
> As if the 2.2, 2.7, 2.5, 2.3 ratings didn't already tell you that enough.


Serious questions:

If a show doesn't rate well, do you not enjoy it? 

If a show doesn't rate well, does that mean you don't like the champion?

Do you wait for the ratings to come out before you form an opinion on that weeks show?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Hawksea said:


> What does that guy know about promos anyway?


 More than you.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I thought it was quite funny actually, enjoyed it.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

It was ok, not his best but ok. It dragged on for a bit too, Punk coming out rescued the end. But like I said, wasn't Rock's best but it was ok.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> This is actually the dumbest logic i've see on this forum, ever. What equals quality then, ones opinion. Whats so hard to comprehend? More people = more peoples personal preference. Get it. Stop stating your opinion like its fact and its a crime to think otherwise.


Opinion has nothing to do with what I said. If someone thinks something is good that's fine by me. However using something like a rating or buyrate to suggest something is good is stupid.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

The Rock used to be my childhood hero but the Rocky marks here have put me right off him...ughhh. stop treating him like hes the second coming of Jesus. the promo sucked.

If that was Ambrose or Punk cutting promos like that I would at least have the sense to look at it objectively and go "yeah, that was actually pretty shit". Its not about whos a hater its about how stupid that particular promo was and how insanely irrelevant it was to the upcoming PPV and isn't a promo that a defending champion should be cutting. He doesn't mention the championship and to be honest I've found myself forgetting on occasions that The Rock is the WWE Champion. it seems like a secondary by making its defense secondary to a story about crackheads when he was 15...seriously who gives a fuck about what he did when he was 15, i wanna know what he is going to do this sunday.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> This is actually the dumbest logic i've see on this forum, ever. What equals quality then, ones opinion. Whats so hard to comprehend? More people = more peoples personal preference. Get it. Stop stating your opinion like its fact and its a crime to think otherwise.


_That_ is the worst example of logic you can think of on this site? I find that hard to believe. He's not even talking about his opinion; all he mentions is that a number isn't reflective of anything except a company's success at rounding out another week by appealing to its audience/s. 

Maybe you're just being sensitive.

Yeah, the Rock's promo wasn't a splendour to sit through if you don't like his material or 'style' (good choice of word used by someone earlier).Regardless, you can stand to appreciate the differences in reactions between himself and Cena on a general basis. That's all in spite of the similarities they do have. Honestly, they are very similar in so many ways and I'll ask anyone out there to dispute it. The key differences between them, however, are what will help determine how they'll both be seen and compared in future generations.

And did I see someone say that Michaels was _bad_ on the mic? Explanations please. No wishy-washy crap about "oh, I didn't like the sound of his voice. It sounds too southern for me", either.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

So much hate for CM Punk from people complaining about the hate for The Rock. Can you smell the irony?


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Jesus_Hong said:


> So much hate for CM Punk from people complaining about the hate for The Rock. Can you smell the irony?


Since 99.9 of the Rock hate in here come from Punk marks in the first place.....yeah, ironic indeed.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I'm a fan of both. I think it's ridiculous to think somebody can't be a fan of both and if you read through the 40+ pages you'll see that's more than hinted at


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Hawksea said:


> Since 99.9 of the Rock hate in here come from Punk marks in the first place.....yeah, ironic indeed.


You really cant deny this regardless of shit his last promo was.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Eddie Ray said:


> If that was Ambrose or Punk cutting promos like that I would at least have the sense to look at it objectively and go "yeah, that was actually pretty shit"


No you would not. You Ambrose marks jizz about this nonsense where he is in underwear in his mother's basement and compare it to Piper, Foley or Flair


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

It was a good promo, but at an unfitting time in the feud.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Choc Lesnar said:


> You really cant deny this regardless of shit his last promo was.


you can because there have been people in this thread who have said they like both of them and even people who like the rock solely that thought this promo was trash.

it is the last resort for some rock marks because they can't defend him on his content so the resort is to go "urrr a punk markkk! urr jus a haterrr!"- god, STFU because that simply isn't the case, you just can't stand criticism towards your second coming Christ himself, the rock. blind marks, blind marks everywhere!


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



WashingtonD said:


> It was a good promo, *but at an unfitting time in the feud.*


Best way to describe it, in the closest fashion to 'objectivity' we around here can think of.



DualShock said:


> No you would not. You Ambrose marks jizz about this nonsense where he is in underwear in his mother's basement and compare it to Piper, Foley or Flair


Goddamn, is everyone around here a 'mark' now? What makes you think _that_ poster won't go out there and criticise something because he's/she's a fan of that wrestler?


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



DualShock said:


> No you would not. You Ambrose marks jizz about this nonsense where he is in underwear in his mother's basement and compare it to Piper, Foley or Flair


the fuck you on about? that promo is widely regarded as one of his best...out of all the moxley promos you try to use to prove your point you pick one of his most popular and well received...

and trust me, moxley has had some bad promos but its for the most part his early work


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



WashingtonD said:


> It was a good promo, but at an unfitting time in the feud.


It could have worked even at that time, if it hadn't been the only time on the show he had a segment. If he had come out earlier in the show to suck up to the fans a little and then had another segment where he focuses entirely on the actual story line it would have been fine. What he chose to do was just not a good way to spend the time that he had though.


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

The Rock just told a story to entertain the crowd. Nothing more nothing less.
The part that sold the EC PPV was CM Punk giving the GTS on The Rock and stealing the title.
Don't really now what the fuss is all about????


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

*It was pretty good ending IMO. Punk came out strong confronting The Rock while still needed to get some help from Heyman as a heel. Perfect booking if you ask me:cool2. *


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



-Skullbone- said:


> Best way to describe it, in the closest fashion to 'objectivity' we around here can think of.
> 
> 
> 
> Goddamn, is everyone around here a 'mark' now? What makes you think _that_ poster won't go out there and criticise something because he's/she's a fan of that wrestler?


The term mark has gone into the same category as IWC and BURIED for me. You can't just like a wrestler anymore. You're suddenly a big mark if you get too interested in a wrestler. It's ridiculous. Best is when someone calls someone else a mark while they're also under the stereotype as well.

LIKE WHO YOU WANT TO LIKE, FUCK! People shouldn't have to be taught this past the age of like 6.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

When did "you're just a Punk mark" become a favourite stick to beat people with?
Will Daniel Bryan or Cessaro be the next Punk if they get a few months with the belt? Will everyone suddenly hate them?


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Enjoyed the bit about hustling the crackhead though the promo served absolutely zero purpose.

And yes I'm noticing that Rock has some kind of story for every damned city the man's ever in these days. Everywhere wwe goes Rock went to high school or junior high, elementary etc. 

He's not Cena he shouldn't pander to the crowd so hard. 


I miss Hollywood Rock.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Jesus_Hong said:


> When did "you're just a Punk mark" become a favourite stick to beat people with?
> Will Daniel Bryan or Cessaro be the next Punk if they get a few months with the belt? Will everyone suddenly hate them?


Because people struggle trying to make arguments so they just try and cover that up by calling the other person a mark.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



The Aesthetic Ray said:


> Enjoyed the bit about hustling the crackhead though the promo served absolutely zero purpose.
> 
> And yes I'm noticing that Rock has some kind of story for every damned city the man's ever in these days. *Everywhere wwe goes Rock went to high school or junior high, elementary etc.
> *
> ...


So true, its getting very tiresome.

"When I went to* X* High School here in *X*, I had *$X* in my pocket."

Please for the love of god just talk about the match in 6 days. fpalm


----------



## diorama (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Fan of both guys here.

IMO, the story itself is interesting.. but it will be more appropriate in circumstances such as Hall of Fame ceremony or any tribute shows where wrestlers can tell any interesting stories they have in their career.

But this is 6 days before the WWE Championship. And Rocky only mentioned "Punk", "WWE Title", or "Elimination Chamber" for about 20% of his promo. The rest of it is the Rock trying to tell Nashville that he is "one of them".


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Think Rock is trying too hard to be funny and as people have said every city he goes its a very 'special' city, hell he sucks up just as much as Cena, i know hes a face maybe hes just trying to get the kids on his side aswell now, but as a rock fan its hard to watch

Probably rocks worse promo since he has been back


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

The Punk/Heyman promo was just as bland as the Rock's.... but you don't see a 500 post thread about it lol. People are just upset that the Rock's coming back when he doesn't need to, and is helping the WWE make more money.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Rick_James said:


> The Punk/Heyman promo was just as bland as the Rock's.... but you don't see a 500 post thread about it lol. People are just upset that the Rock's coming back when he doesn't need to, and is helping the WWE make more money.


But it was obviously setting up something bigger. Didn't notice how the camera kept zooming in on Punk's face when they were hugging and that sinister "got you, sucker" look that he was presenting? THAT served a purpose.

Not a whole lot you can do kayfabe wise with bumming a car off of a crackhead and ditching it at Burger King. Especially when it's been the topic of discussion for you previously on lame talk shows. It did nothing but promote Dwayne's own personality and "cool" factor while at the same time garnering cheap reactions from the crowd because he mentioned the hometown.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Not a fan of either but the Rock is becoming stale. Last two times weve seen him have been :|


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Eddie Ray said:


> He doesn't mention the championship and to be honest I've found myself forgetting on occasions that The Rock is the WWE Champion.


The fact they wrote a gimmick where Punk steals the title is amusing to me. Especially with Rock then appearing on Smackdown and the entire PPV without the title. Now you can chalk this up to, oh no big deal, just an old fashioned heel wrestling tactic. Maybe. But, they didn't have to write that. 

I find it amusing they want Rock to make appearances without the physical title for this week.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I'm loving the fact that Punk took the Title after he laid The Rock out. I'm hoping that the belt get a new look


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Is this thread still going???

Ok people lets just clear all this up its been reported by Dave Meltzer that Rock wanted to tell that story for Raw and nobody wanted to tell him no and can you really see Vince telling Rock no when he is the one thats bringing a shit load of money to the company right now so Rock got his way and told the story. I thought it was a funny story and obviously the crowd loved it. Some of you Rock haters may not of liked it and saying it didnt build up the feud for the go home show to the PPV but we still have Smackdown to see yet which Rock is going to be on so lets see how that goes down. Theres no need for all this hate towards Rock he is doing us all a big favour by being back in the WWE can you imagine if he wasent back and WWE was shit you would all be criticising the fuck out of WWE. So just chill out and lets watch what happens next.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Loving my rep from butthurt Roid marks. Please do the world a favor and kill yourselves. Your favorite is a sucka.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Glass Shatters said:


> But it was obviously setting up something bigger. Didn't notice how the camera kept zooming in on Punk's face when they were hugging and that sinister "got you, sucker" look that he was presenting? THAT served a purpose.
> 
> Not a whole lot you can do kayfabe wise with bumming a car off of a crackhead and ditching it at Burger King. Especially when it's been the topic of discussion for you previously on lame talk shows. It did nothing but promote Dwayne's own personality and "cool" factor while at the same time garnering cheap reactions from the crowd because he mentioned the hometown.


Have you ever considered the fact that the writers told the Rock to talk about that stuff? lol, I highly doubt they told the Rock to go out there and talk about the Punk feud, and teh Rock instead changes the topic and goes on about the crackheads lol.


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



moonmop said:


> In what fucking world is a 450 day title reign a transitional title run?


The match with Rocky was planned long ago even WWE officials said Vince wanted to keep the title on CM Punk just to lose to Rocky. 



J2D said:


> You know who else brought in ratings?
> Hey. It's fine though. All about those ratings, right?


:rock4 saves Manias and sets records too :



The Cynical Heel said:


> Loving my rep from butthurt Roid marks. Please do the world a favor and kill yourselves. Your favorite is a sucka.


Hes not on steroids. The only thing on roids is his paychecks and his drawing power damn :rock4 is da man


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

^Sick of your ratings arguments. Seriously, John Cena can be defended on that. Stop it. HE FUCKING SUCKS.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Rick_James said:


> Have you ever considered the fact that the writers told the Rock to talk about that stuff? lol, I highly doubt they told the Rock to go out there and talk about the Punk feud, and teh Rock instead changes the topic and goes on about the crackheads lol.


So half of Dwayne's supporters says he has so much control and leeway for his air time but the other half says he's handcuffed by the creative team. 

:kobe


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> The match with Rocky was planned long ago even WWE officials said Vince wanted to keep the title on CM Punk just to lose to Rocky.


And that isn't true. 



> Source: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2012/1101/557604/ryback/#ixzz2KnYXeSlb
> 
> 
> NOV 1, 2012 - We've noted how WWE officials, mainly Vince McMahon, went back and forth on the finish for Ryback vs. CM Punk at Hell In a Cell.
> ...


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

^Triple H saved us again it seems. But The Roid is no better really...


----------



## Mephis (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



The Cynical Heel said:


> Loving my rep from butthurt Roid marks. Please do the world a favor and kill yourselves. Your favorite is a sucka.


If Dwayne is a sucka, don't be one either, because you're letting his marks get to you. :


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Rock haters need to admit to themselves that Rock brings the ratings and the money to the company :rock4 if it werent for him the last two Wrestlemania's wouldnt of broke records with high buy rates


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



moonmop said:


> In what fucking world is a 450 day title reign a transitional title run?


 434.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Rock haters need to admit to themselves that Rock brings the ratings and the money to the company :rock4 if it werent for him the last two Wrestlemania's wouldnt of broke records with high buy rates


Why should we give a fuck about the ratings and the money? Am I a shareholder? Are you?

No, so why should I care about that?

I care about the entertainment, and guess what, Rock provides me with zero these days. So, if I find him to be dull, boring and terrible at cutting promos then I'm gonna say it like it is.

Understand now?


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Thee Brain said:


> Why should we give a fuck about the ratings and the money? Am I a shareholder? Are you?
> 
> No, so why should I care about that?
> 
> ...


you ain't getting any kelly kelly pie bro, stop trying.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Thee Brain said:


> lolwut?
> 
> Who talked about his attire? And what does that have to do with anything?
> 
> He simply cut a terrible promo last night, because he managed to talk about everything except the most important thing, his match with Punk for the most prized title in the industry, the WWE Championship. Instead of actually build up his rivalry with Punk and the match, he talked about a comedic story for the most part of the promo, a story that is completely irrelevant to anything. His promo served exactly no purpose. That's the problem.


Firstly, he didn't cut a terrible promo. His promo was fine and entertaining as hell. Secondly, I talked about his attire, as as you can read. I gave that extra example just to tell about something that's different from Rock AE and current Rock. His attire during in ring promos has a lot to do with that. Other than that, he still is awesome and delivers entertaining promos and segments.



Jesus_Hong said:


> I find it hilarious how people are saying this promo was good. It was dog shit.


That's your opinion. A lot of people find it entertaining, including myself and the tons of wrestling fans around the world who bring back money into WWE thanks to Rock. 



legendkiller316 said:


> Is there anyone on here who likes CM Punk AND The Rock?


Me.



Thee Brain said:


> Why should we give a fuck about the ratings and the money? Am I a shareholder? Are you?
> 
> No, so why should I care about that?
> 
> ...


If you don't understand that the business is about money and entertainment, then you really don't know what you're talking about. That you don't like Rock is your failure to see his greatness and what he brings back to WWE like I said in previous posts.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I like them both too i know people want the rock to go back to his old douchebag ways but this is the version we're getting at the moment, no forth dimension breaking character type of shit talking that everyone seems to use on him since it's the only way they can talk shit about him which is outside of his wrestling character lol


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



The Cynical Heel said:


> ^Sick of your ratings arguments. Seriously, John Cena can be defended on that. Stop it. HE FUCKING SUCKS.


Cena has been forced down our throat while everyone else has been held back to make him look like a bigger star which doesnt count. 



moonmop said:


> And that isn't true.


Yes it is, i know there were talks of putting the title on Ryback but since before Raw 1000 it was originally planned for Punk to hold it until Rumble even Wrestling Observer stated this. Its obvious WWE had Punks title run be a filler until Rumble cuz he wasnt even headlining any PPV without Cena and pushed as a total afterthought until Rock came back to save him.

:rock4 got dem Punk fans mad :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Firstly, he didn't cut a terrible promo.


In your opinion!! That's what you don't get. For me, that was a terrible promo.

About the ratings and the money I already said everything I think about that, there's really nothing more to add. I don't give even a single fuck about who draws more. If you care so much, be my guest. But I seriously hope you don't base your favorite wrestlers on who draws and gets the WWE more money.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I love Hollywood Rock

You know, when he's in Hollywood and not on my TV

:rock

Except in every commercial break 

:terry1


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



The Cynical Heel said:


> Loving my rep from butthurt Roid marks. Please do the world a favor and kill yourselves. Your favorite is a sucka.


 
So if you are bothered enough to post about it.....doesn't that make you, in fact, "butthurt"?

You must've learned a new word or something.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Thee Brain said:


> *In your opinion*!! That's what you don't get. For me, that was a terrible promo.
> 
> About the ratings and the money I already said everything I think about that, there's really nothing more to add. I don't give even a single fuck about who draws more. If you care so much, be my guest. But I seriously hope you don't base your favorite wrestlers on who draws and gets the WWE more money.


His
Nashville's
And the 800k who tuned right back in to Raw in that segment, and probably left again when they saw Punk.

Hardly an indifferent guy's hipster-esque opinion like yours do.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



LBGetBack said:


> So if you are bothered enough to post about it.....doesn't that make you, in fact, "butthurt"?
> 
> You must've learned a new word or something.


It is annoying though, to be honest. Especially, when it's the same 3 or 4 basement dwelling Rock marks whose entire walls are covered in Rock wallpaper and jizz from jacking themselves to his shirtless pics all day. They just troll around on these threads and just start ripping into people who have even the slightest bit of criticism for their god.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Hawksea said:


> His
> Nashville's
> And the 800k who tuned right back in to Raw in that segment, and probably left again when they saw Punk.
> 
> Hardly an indifferent guy's hipster-esque opinion like yours do.


I'm aware of that, unfortunately, but guess what, it doesn't change my opinion, I still think that promo was terrible. The user said that like it was some kind of a fact, which it's not. It's still opinion, no matter how ridiculous you think it is.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Rock haters need to admit to themselves that Rock brings the ratings and the money to the company :rock4


The ratings have been going downward ever since rock became champion

*1/28/2013	
5,020,000	

2/4/2013	
4,810,000	

2/11/2013	
4,260,000*

ROFL


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



ShiftyLWO said:


> The ratings have been going downward ever since rock became champion
> 
> *1/28/2013
> 5,020,000
> ...


As compared to the.....

3,200,000
3,400,000
2,700,000

...they were getting when Punk became one?

Yeah, Rock's championship ratings have sure looked horrible.


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Redead said:


> I love Hollywood Rock. You know, when he's in Hollywood and not on my TV





moonmop said:


> It is annoying though, to be honest. Especially, when it's the same 3 or 4 basement dwelling Rock marks whose entire walls are covered in Rock wallpaper and jizz from jacking themselves to his shirtless pics all day. They just troll around on these threads and just start ripping into people who have even the slightest bit of criticism for their god.


Rocky haters are so funny cuz you guys will nitpick stupid stuff to complain about but you still got your eyes glued to everything he does when he comes back which only allows him to prove he draws dem ratings.




ShiftyLWO said:


> The ratings have been going downward ever since rock became champion
> 
> *1/28/2013
> 5,020,000
> ...


Punk last 5 months as champion ratings were terrible specially the end of December, the turn around is phenomenal. Ratings will pick back up heading into Mania so your point is silly :flip


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Hawksea said:


> As compared to the.....
> 
> 3,200,000
> 3,400,000
> ...


Would Rock pull those ratings in, in May or June, or September and October at the height of Monday Night Football?

No way to tell of course, because Rock comes back for the Wrestlemania pay day...when ratings are always at their highest to begin with.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

the point is the people have had enough of the rock. his cooking smells like shit.



moonmop said:


> Would Rock pull those ratings in, in May or June, or September and October at the height of Monday Night Football?
> 
> No way to tell of course, because Rock comes back for the Wrestlemania pay day...when ratings are always at their highest to begin with.


very true


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I'm not trying to put down every Rock point, but stop with the ratings shit.

It doesn't help how many media channels and programs covered his title run. Punk barely, actually didn't have many at all cover his title reign. 

When Rock gets the title, it head lines sports websites, it's shown on different Hollywood programs. Yeah, it's going to bring in ratings when it has help like that. 

To think it's a fair argument to use against Punk is fucking stupid.


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



moonmop said:


> Rock comes back for the Wrestlemania pay day...when ratings are always at their highest to begin with.


WWE has gotten a lot more out of Rocky then he has out of WWE :



ShiftyLWO said:


> the point is the people have had enough of the rock. his cooking smells like shit.


Then why do all Rocky haters still stay glued to every move he makes when he comes back. To WWE the ratings jump by so many of you haters make Rocky look even better 



J2D said:


> When Rock gets the title, it head lines sports websites, it's shown on different Hollywood programs. Yeah, it's going to bring in ratings when it has help like that.
> 
> To think it's a fair argument to use against Punk is fucking stupid.


Rocky marks just dont understand how so many peeps dont realize Rocky getting the title was a brilliant business move.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

It was a brilliant business move, sure. 

But what kind of message does that send to the locker room? 

"No matter how hard you work, if someone like Rock, Stone Cold, or Hogan comes back? Your work doesn't pay for shit and you drop what you worked for to them."


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



J2D said:


> It was a brilliant business move, sure.
> 
> But what kind of message does that send to the locker room?
> 
> "No matter how hard you work, if someone like Rock, Stone Cold, or Hogan comes back? Your work doesn't pay for shit and you drop what you worked for to them."


True but how many guys can really come back and be in Rocky shoes? Just one and thats Steve Austin. Also Hulk came back in 2002 and pushed Steve down the card but those who are truly the best of the best like Rocky still stayed on top. Rocky isnt even there most of the time and does any of the IWC darlings get pushed to the top or headline PPV? No, so why blame Rocky for having to come back and save the company?


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> True but how many guys can really come back and be in Rocky shoes? Just one and thats Steve Austin. Also Hulk came back in 2002 and pushed Steve down the card but those who are truly the best of the best like Rocky still stayed on top. Rocky isnt even there most of the time and does any of the IWC darlings get pushed to the top or headline PPV? No, so why blame Rocky for having to come back and save the company?



Rock only got that match with Hogan cos Austin didn't want it


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Jesus_Hong said:


> Rock only got that match with Hogan cos Austin didn't want it


Biggest bull rumor ever spread in IWC history. Not true Steve Austin said many times over the years he was never offered Hulk until after he retired then turned it down. Hulk, Nash, Hall, Rock, even Steve have all said Rocky was the first choice. Steve was booked to job the title to Hunter but refused which has been confirmed by everyone.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Is this really turning into another Austin / Rock thread?

Jeez


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Thee Brain said:


> Why should we give a fuck about the ratings and the money? Am I a shareholder? Are you?
> 
> No, so why should I care about that?
> 
> ...


Rock entertains everytime he appears clearly your not watching the same show



ShiftyLWO said:


> The ratings have been going downward ever since rock became champion
> 
> *1/28/2013
> 5,020,000
> ...


Those ratings are nothing compared to CM Punk's reign the ratings were going even more down then. Rock saved WWE and brought the ratings back up


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



moonmop said:


> It is annoying though, to be honest. Especially, when it's the same 3 or 4 basement dwelling Rock marks whose entire walls are covered in Rock wallpaper and jizz from jacking themselves to his shirtless pics all day. They just troll around on these threads and just start ripping into people who have even the slightest bit of criticism for their god.


Describes every single Roid fan.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Rock entertains everytime he appears clearly your not watching the same show
> 
> 
> 
> Those ratings are nothing compared to CM Punk's reign the ratings were going even more down then. Rock saved WWE and brought the ratings back up


You people still think WWE champion=Ratings? Lol, stupid...


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Rock entertains everytime he appears clearly your not watching the same show


Holy shit, how could I forgot... having a different opinion = not watching the show. Is this the official Rock marks logic now? Oh wait, it has been this way for a long time.

Keep telling yourself that. Just when I think you can't go even lower... you go.

Fuckin' lol.


----------



## zyphen (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Do any of you people actually attend shows? When has the last time any of you actually got off your mom's coach? I swear to god, I expected a large amount of smarks on internet forums but this is like bizarro land. You'd think the Rock got booed through the entire segment. It was a lukewarm PG era spiel but it wasn't bad enough to deserve a 54 page thread. WTF?

This is just hilarious how hard you guys try to fight against popular opinion. I wonder if most of you even believe the shit you say. You probably take a contrary stance just for the sake of it. Way to go! Be unique! Fight the Power!


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



The Cynical Heel said:


> Describes every single Roid fan.


You have no room to talk, look at your sig. You clearly have some resentment Rocky ended Punks midcard transitional title run that was a ratings killer. Hey relax at least Punk got to hold it for a long time just cuz of :rock4 and now he doesnt have the pressure of drawing ratings anymore.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

^Do you even think before you write. I DO NOT CARE ABOUT RATINGS. I WANT TO BE *ENTERTAINED*. The Roid surely DOES NOT ENTERTAIN ME. Ratings DO NOT ENTERTAIN ME EITHER. If you pick your favorites based on RATINGS and BUYRATES, man you jerk off on John Cenaman photos.

And also, if you want to talk about CM Punk, what's about him. That he can have a 5 minutes ENTERTAINING match without getting gassed? And that he can cut the most ENTERTAINING promos in the wrestling industry? That he doesn't tell random stupid stories on a WRESTLING show? That he does not use steroids to actually keep being relevant? That he isn't a 40 years old saying "cookiepuss", calling people fat and "biatch" and telling walrus jokes? That he actually appears on RAW, with or without the WWE championship Yeah, we can talk about CM Punk.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



The Cynical Heel said:


> ^Do you even think before you write. I DO NOT CARE ABOUT RATINGS. I WANT TO BE *ENTERTAINED*. The Roid surely DOES NOT ENTERTAIN ME. Ratings DO NOT ENTERTAIN ME EITHER. If you pick your favorites based on RATINGS and BUYRATES, man you jerk off on John Cenaman photos.


 I bet you were one of the fans begging The Rock to return and now he has returned, you bitch and complain.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I hate The Roid from the moment he left the WWE. I never wanted him to return, and I never enjoyed him returning.


----------



## zyphen (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



The Cynical Heel said:


> ^Do you even think before you write. I DO NOT CARE ABOUT RATINGS. I WANT TO BE *ENTERTAINED*. The Roid surely DOES NOT ENTERTAIN ME. Ratings DO NOT ENTERTAIN ME EITHER. If you pick your favorites based on RATINGS and BUYRATES, man you jerk off on John Cenaman photos.


When somebody discusses ratings, think of it as a nice way to say your opinion doesn't matter because you and your friends are like Scientologists (cult like vocal minority). If the business goes in the toilet because the WWE decides to cater to viewers like you, there won't be a product for you to bitch about much longer. And are you really in Romania? Your opinion actually matters much less than most unless you buy 30 hulkamania shirts a week or something. How do you watch? Streams?

People who happen to align on the side of the majority aren't saying you don't deserve to be entitled to having your own likes and dislikes. They're just making the point that you should at least give respect to the fact that what's good for business keeps the business around to have moments that will entertain you in the first place. I thought this would be self-evident.

None of you smarks are leaving in droves (not that your numbers will make much of a dent). Don't kid yourselves. You enjoy complaining about something. If it goes your way, next week someone else is the devil. So in that way, the WWE is catering to you since you enjoy bitching about whats wrong with the WWE. Or else you're all masochists. 

I made good on my promise to stop watching back in 2006 cause of Cena. Now I'm back for Rock and Daniel Bryan is growing on me.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



zyphen said:


> When somebody discusses ratings, think of it as a nice way to say your opinion doesn't matter because you and your friends are like Ron Paul supporters (cult like vocal minority). If the business goes in the toilet because the WWE decides to cater to viewers like you, there won't be a product for you to bitch about much longer. And are you really in Romania? Your opinion actually matters much less than most unless you buy 30 hulkamania shirts a week or something. How do you watch? Streams?
> 
> People who happen to align on the side of the majority aren't saying you don't deserve to be entitled to having your own likes and dislikes. They're just making the point that you should at least give respect to the fact that what's good for business keeps the business around to have moments that will entertain you in the first place. I thought this would be self-evident.
> 
> ...


I couldn't care less ABOUT BUSINESS. WRESTLING IS SUPPOSED TO BE FUN. Not my business mater for a fact. The Rock is not fun. Only guys who could think The Rock is fun are 13 years olds and under.


----------



## zyphen (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



The Cynical Heel said:


> I couldn't care less ABOUT BUSINESS. WRESTLING IS SUPPOSED TO BE FUN. Not my business mater for a fact.


Yeah, fun for ME! Lol. It's a double win. I get to see the Rock again and read these message boards for smark tears. I love it! Cry some more.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> You have no room to talk, look at your sig. You clearly have some resentment Rocky ended Punks midcard transitional title run that was a ratings killer. Hey relax at least Punk got to hold it for a long time just cuz of :rock4 and now he doesnt have the pressure of drawing ratings anymore.


And Cena will be ending Rocks 2 month transitional reign. :lmao


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

The Rock isn't fun. Seeing a washed-up 40 years olds telling made-up stories on TV and childish jokes on TV, YAY. Very fun.


----------



## zyphen (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



The Cynical Heel said:


> I couldn't care less ABOUT BUSINESS. WRESTLING IS SUPPOSED TO BE FUN. Not my business mater for a fact. The Rock is not fun. Only guys who could think The Rock is fun are 13 years olds and under.


People who like the Rock have to be old enough to remember him, dumbass.


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



The Cynical Heel said:


> ^Do you even think before you write. I DO NOT CARE ABOUT RATINGS. I WANT TO BE *ENTERTAINED*. The Roid surely DOES NOT ENTERTAIN ME.


Thats fine but why do you guys go far out of your way to shit on everything Rocky does when its obvious there are tons of peeps who do like it? 



The Cynical Heel said:


> That he isn't a 40 years old saying "cookiepuss", calling people fat and "biatch" and telling walrus jokes? That he actually appears on RAW, with or without the WWE championship Yeah, we can talk about CM Punk.


Its funny how Punk fans cry about Rocky promos but if he was serious he could bury Punks entire career at any momentum then you guys would really be upset. Your lucky he sticks to jokes instead of exposing how much of a joke Punk is as a real threat to him


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Evolution said:


> Serious questions:
> 
> If a show doesn't rate well, do you not enjoy it?
> 
> ...


I like how he totally ignored this.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Yeah, candy ass that, it doesn't matter blah, blach, shit, fat, biatch, walrus, I will beat you anytime blah!!! Yeah, that surely can bury someone. He was completely owned by Punk on his promo and then he came up with "cookiepuss", a word that is used by any 40 years old, really... The Rock can't do anything more than that. He never did.


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Stad said:


> And Cena will be ending Rocks 2 month transitional reign. :lmao


fpalm Cena is only winning cuz Rocky has to leave. If Rocky could stay longer WWE would keep it on him until he had to leave. :flip

Its always funny to see Punk fans cry about Rocky promos cuz you dont realize if Rocky was serious he could bury Punks entire career at any given moment so its better for you guys he sticks to jokes.


----------



## zyphen (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> Thats fine but why do you guys go far out of your way to shit on everything Rocky does when its obvious there are tons of peeps who do like it?
> 
> 
> 
> Its always funny to see Punk fans cry about Rocky promos cuz you dont realize if Rocky was serious he could bury Punks entire career at any given moment so its better for you guys he sticks to jokes.


Yeah, seriously... None of these PG era smarks know what the Rock's really like if he wants to get super harsh. I remember the criticism back then was that his promos were convincing some of the audience not to watch certain guys (cause they aren't entertaining) like Big Show or Billy Gunn. He had to tone it down. Big Show went through a stretch where he was jobbing to midcarders. He has a good relationship with Rock though cause apparently Rock was a really good locker room guy but I'd be angry.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

^^Tell me one Rock promo that can bury someone. Wait...he doesn't has any...


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Not saying it was shitty but I did fall asleep during it...was just meh...


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



The Cynical Heel said:


> ^^Tell me one Rock promo that can bury someone. Wait...he doesn't has any...





zyphen said:


> Yeah, seriously... None of these PG era smarks know what the Rock's really like if he wants to get super harsh. I remember the criticism back then was that his promos were convincing some of the audience not to watch certain guys (cause they aren't entertaining) like Big Show or Billy Gunn. He had to tone it down. Big Show went through a stretch where he was jobbing to midcarders. He has a good relationship with Rock though cause apparently Rock was a really good locker room guy but I'd be angry.


True dat. Rock cut that immortal promo on Billy Gunn and killed all hope for him to be a main event guy. Rock cut an immortal promo on Big Show in Chicago 1999 the night Y2J debuted and ended all hopes of him being taken seriously as a monster heel. Rock cut several immortal promos on UnderTaker in 1999 and ended all hopes of him being taken serious, so much so he had to take a break and change his character. Rocky crushed all hopes of Booker T being taken seriously in 2001 probably why Hunter felt he wasnt worthy of jobbing to him at Mania x9. Rocky crushed Y2J to the point were he was midcard for two years. One time in late 1999 Y2J tried to own Rock but he complete buried his life. I even read on PWTorch that Steve Austin was pissed at a promo Rocky cut late 1999 promoting Survivor Series about him were fans booed him. :rock4 ends careers


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Yeah right, 3-4 catchphrases put together ended Y2J's hopes :lmao


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

YEH GUIZ, PUNK CULD BE TOTLLY BERRIED

Buried really has lost all meaning on this forum.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



The Cynical Miracle said:


> A 15 minute lame, boring, useless and pointless "story" that led nowhere and fits right in the promo style of one John Cena.
> 
> Defend it if you dare.


The best part of the rocks promo was when Punk came out to save it. I just love how all the rock fans claim the rocks promos are great yet Cena could make the same exact problem and those same people will bash him.

There was nothing good about the rocks promo monday night, and he didnt even promote his PPV title defense.

I dont see why people think its a good promo when all the rock does is swear and make some lame jokes and calls someone lame names.
At least be original and funny with the name calling.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



DJ2334 said:


> You people still think WWE champion=Ratings? Lol, stupid...


Clearly CM Punk couldnt get the job done being WWE champion and getting high ratings for the shows. Rock is getting the job done and he isnt even a full time performer anymore



Thee Brain said:


> Holy shit, how could I forgot... having a different opinion = not watching the show. Is this the official Rock marks logic now? Oh wait, it has been this way for a long time.
> 
> Keep telling yourself that. Just when I think you can't go even lower... you go.
> 
> Fuckin' lol.


How am i going lower??? and its a known fact Rock entertains everytime he appears on WWE tv you clearly cant see that???



The Cynical Heel said:


> ^Do you even think before you write. I DO NOT CARE ABOUT RATINGS. I WANT TO BE *ENTERTAINED*. The Roid surely DOES NOT ENTERTAIN ME. Ratings DO NOT ENTERTAIN ME EITHER. If you pick your favorites based on RATINGS and BUYRATES, man you jerk off on John Cenaman photos.
> 
> And also, if you want to talk about CM Punk, what's about him. That he can have a 5 minutes ENTERTAINING match without getting gassed? And that he can cut the most ENTERTAINING promos in the wrestling industry? That he doesn't tell random stupid stories on a WRESTLING show? That he does not use steroids to actually keep being relevant? That he isn't a 40 years old saying "cookiepuss", calling people fat and "biatch" and telling walrus jokes? That he actually appears on RAW, with or without the WWE championship Yeah, we can talk about CM Punk.


Rock doesnt get gassed he can still go in the ring and still has it. He doesnt do steroids come on do you really think he would risk taking them while hes appearing in WWE. Rock tells these stories as he is entertaining the fans. And the name calling to his opponants is also entertaining



Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> fpalm Cena is only winning cuz Rocky has to leave. If Rocky could stay longer WWE would keep it on him until he had to leave. :flip
> 
> Its always funny to see Punk fans cry about Rocky promos cuz you dont realize if Rocky was serious he could bury Punks entire career at any given moment so its better for you guys he sticks to jokes.


Props go to you I totally agree Rock would defintely be champion longer if he could stay longer but obviously hes got movies to film this year so he cant hang around for months. And Rock could defintely bury CM Punk and Cena if he went off script and I would fucking mark out.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

The only thing buried by that promo was my awake time, man it was dull and boring to me, just snooze worthy


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



The Cynical Heel said:


> Yeah right, 3-4 catchphrases put together ended Y2J's hopes :lmao


The fact that he exposed Y2Js greatest achievement up to that point was taking off Juventue Gurreros mask in comparison to a guy who had won three titles, headlined Mania, and was the hottest babyface alive.



birthday_massacre said:


> The best part of the rocks promo was when Punk came out to save it. I just love how all the rock fans claim the rocks promos are great yet Cena could make the same exact problem and those same people will bash him.
> 
> There was nothing good about the rocks promo monday night, and he didnt even promote his PPV title defense.
> 
> ...


I never said his promos as of late were great, hes just watering himself down to make the current guys look good. He was king of promos back in the Attitude Era with the most stacked roster in wrestling history and look who hes going up against now like really?


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



moonmop said:


> It is annoying though, to be honest. Especially, when it's the same 3 or 4 basement dwelling Rock marks whose entire walls are covered in Rock wallpaper and jizz from jacking themselves to his shirtless pics all day. They just troll around on these threads and just start ripping into people who have even the slightest bit of criticism for their god.


Please, I been getting red rep from Punk marks non stop. So don't try and make it seem like it's just Rock fans who don't take criticism well.


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



CMWit said:


> The only thing buried by that promo was my awake time, man it was dull and boring to me, just snooze worthy


Its always funny how most of the IWC has there head up Punks ass when it comes to promos yet the guy killed ratings as champ while Rocky had to come save the damage he caused. Does anyone else not see the basic flaw here? :rock4 saves dem ratings 



Billion Dollar Man said:


> Please, I been getting red rep from Punk marks non stop. So don't try and make it seem like it's just Rock fans who don't take criticism well.


Ive gotten so many red reps since i entered this thread its sad. Reps should be banned


----------



## zyphen (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



CMWit said:


> The only thing buried by that promo was my awake time, man it was dull and boring to me, just snooze worthy


So given a choice, you would rather the Rock break the 4th wall as much as CM Punk and start talking shit about him? When Rock breaks that wall, he REALLY breaks that wall. He called Show the Big Slow and said: "Every time your stupid music hits --- Well, it's the BIG SLOW! --- guys are getting up to take a piss because everybody thinks you absolutely SUCK!". Rock can go there and really bury Punk saying shit like: "Your finisher is called go to sleep right? Well, I can see why since you put the entire audience to sleep the last year of your epic snoozefest of a championship reign. You should kiss my boots for coming back to carry your lameass. It's a wonder anyone likes you, coming out here looking like a homeless, meth-addicted, former felon." Or something to that effect. Then Rock leaves in 3 months and the smarks here will be REALLY pissed at him. Now THAT would be bad for business. But it's true, it would entertain the hell out of me while it lasts. I'm not going to complain that it doesn't though because I understand the WWE wants to do well long term. I'm just happy to see Rock at all. It's like watching Jordan when he's not quite as good at 40 but shows flashes of former greatness.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> Its always funny how most of the IWC has there head up Punks ass when it comes to promos yet the guy killed ratings as champ while Rocky had to come save the damage he caused. Does anyone else not see the basic flaw here? :rock4 saves dem ratings
> 
> 
> 
> Ive gotten so many red reps since i entered this thread its sad. Reps should be banned





zyphen said:


> So given a choice, you would rather the Rock break the 4th wall as much as CM Punk and start talking shit about him? When Rock breaks that wall, he REALLY breaks that wall. He called Show the Big Slow and said: "Every time your stupid music hits --- Well, it's the BIG SLOW! --- guys are getting up to take a piss because everybody thinks you absolutely SUCK!". Rock can go there and really bury Punk saying shit like: "Your finisher is called go to sleep right? Well, I can see why since you put the entire audience to sleep the last year of your epic snoozefest of a championship reign. You should kiss my boots for coming back to carry your lameass. It's a wonder anyone likes you, coming out here looking like a homeless, meth-addicted, former felon." Or something to that effect. Then Rock leaves in 3 months and the smarks here will be REALLY pissed at him. Now THAT would be bad for business. But it's true, it would entertain the hell out of me while it lasts. I'm not going to complain that it doesn't though because I understand the WWE wants to do well long term. I'm just happy to see Rock at all. It's like watching Jordan when he's not quite as good at 40 but shows flashes of former greatness.




What's funny is taht I never mentioned punk, nor did I mention ratings, fucking Rocky marks, I am not comparing one to the other, just saying how I viewed it, it bored me and literally put me to sleep, I didn't bash the Rock, I didn't praise Pumk and I never mentioned the ratings...my screen name has nothing to do with Punk it is my initials...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> Its always funny how most of the IWC has there head up Punks ass when it comes to promos yet the guy killed ratings as champ while Rocky had to come save the damage he caused. Does anyone else not see the basic flaw here? :rock4 saves dem ratings
> 
> 
> 
> Ive gotten so many red reps since i entered this thread its sad. Reps should be banned


Punk was not even main eventing as champion Cena was still THE guy. How many PPVs did Punk headline in his 400 plus day as WWE champion, like two or three tops? And how many of those were facing Cena?

If the WWE does not invest in Punk as champion by putting him in the main events, the the fans are not going to care. And Punk is a heel as well, and of course faces are going to get more ratings.

Also, the WWE is aimed at kids now. if Punk was in the attitude era, and could do what the rock and austin did back then, he would be just as big as they were in the attitude era.


----------



## zyphen (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



CMWit said:


> What's funny is taht I never mentioned punk, nor did I mention ratings, fucking Rocky marks, I am not comparing one to the other, just saying how I viewed it, it bored me and literally put me to sleep, I didn't bash the Rock, I didn't praise Pumk and I never mentioned the ratings...my screen name has nothing to do with Punk it is my initials...


Unfortunate coincidence then on your screenname.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



The Cynical Heel said:


> ^^Tell me one Rock promo that can bury someone. Wait...he doesn't has any...


He buried 5 people here......






........in just under 5 minutes.


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



zyphen said:


> So given a choice, you would rather the Rock break the 4th wall as much as CM Punk and start talking shit about him? When Rock breaks that wall, he REALLY breaks that wall. He called Show the Big Slow and said: "Every time your stupid music hits --- Well, it's the BIG SLOW! --- guys are getting up to take a piss because everybody thinks you absolutely SUCK!". Rock can go there and really bury Punk saying shit like: "Your finisher is called go to sleep right? Well, I can see why since you put the entire audience to sleep the last year of your epic snoozefest of a championship reign. You should kiss my boots for coming back to carry your lameass. It's a wonder anyone likes you, coming out here looking like a homeless, meth-addicted, former felon." Or something to that effect. Then Rock leaves in 3 months and the smarks here will be REALLY pissed at him. Now THAT would be bad for business. But it's true, it would entertain the hell out of me while it lasts. I'm not going to complain that it doesn't though because I understand the WWE wants to do well long term. I'm just happy to see Rock at all. It's like watching Jordan when he's not quite as good at 40 but shows flashes of former greatness.


Great post. Rocky crushed Show in that promo for "you step over the top rope like thats suppose to impressive somebody then you do something without a shadow of a doubt the most impressive thing The Rock has ever seen and thats this....makes that funny noise while raising hand in air" completely ruined his career. Rocky could easily kill Punk on the mic. Punks stupid jabs at Rocky dont even make sense since this "lame stick" made him the biggest draw and overall star in WWE history while Punk is so far below him its just laughable. :rock4 holds back to make guys on the weakest roster in history look good man what a nice guy.



birthday_massacre said:


> If Punk was in the attitude era, and could do what the rock and austin did back then, he would be just as big as they were in the attitude era.


fpalm you cant be serious, even if he was booked like Cena back then he still couldve been a midcard at best. Y2J better than him and he was far below Steve and Rocky back then. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 



Hawksea said:


> He buried 5 people here......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great promo, he owned all the top guys at the time (besides Kisi) all in the same promo without breaking a sweat. :rock3 is da greatest at :buried


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> Thats fine but why do you guys go far out of your way to shit on everything Rocky does when its obvious there are tons of peeps who do like it?


I'd say that it's hard to be surprised about that kind of thing on this board. Just look at all the people that post negatively about Punk every chance they can get. All wrestlers have people that dislike them, or at least what they are doing, and I guess that the higher up on the scale they are the more relevant it becomes to criticize them.

I like both of them myself, although I have to say that as a fan of The Rock I had expected a little bit more. We've seen parts of the greatness he still has though and the ending of the "arms too short to box with God" promo they had together was downright magical. I want more of that intense Rock.



Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> Its always funny how most of the IWC has there head up Punks ass when it comes to promos yet the guy killed ratings as champ while Rocky had to come save the damage he caused. Does anyone else not see the basic flaw here? :rock4 saves dem ratings


I don't think The Rock saves anything unless he makes someone a bigger star (which is of course not only up to him as he's not booking everything). He helps the ratings while he's there as he's the biggest star around, but since he's a part-timer he's basically just a temporary fix if it doesn't rub off on anyone else. And not even he can maintain fantastic numbers in the long run, so in order to actually "save" WWE there need for more things than what you can demand from The Rock.

As for ratings, I wouldn't say Punk killed them. He was for the most time involved in the highest rated segments so he wasn't dragging them down. He was of course not helping things a lot either but neither was Cena or anyone else of the full-timers. It's not really fair to compare full time wrestlers to others who are not only big stars but also have the benefit of being longed for since they are gone at times. If you are at the top with the full-timers I'd say that you're doing a pretty good job.

And when it comes to who we prefer to watch, I would say that ratings are pretty irrelevant. If I like something I won't change my mind if I later hear that the ratings for that segment was low, or vice versa. I strive to find things that entertain me, not to align myself with the masses as much as possible.



Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> Ive gotten so many red reps since i entered this thread its sad. Reps should be banned


I wouldn't worry too much about that. Rep means nothing anyway.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



zyphen said:


> So given a choice, you would rather the Rock break the 4th wall as much as CM Punk and start talking shit about him? When Rock breaks that wall, he REALLY breaks that wall. He called Show the Big Slow and said: "Every time your stupid music hits --- Well, it's the BIG SLOW! --- guys are getting up to take a piss because everybody thinks you absolutely SUCK!". Rock can go there and really bury Punk saying shit like: "Your finisher is called go to sleep right? Well, I can see why since you put the entire audience to sleep the last year of your epic snoozefest of a championship reign. You should kiss my boots for coming back to carry your lameass. It's a wonder anyone likes you, coming out here looking like a homeless, meth-addicted, former felon." Or something to that effect. Then Rock leaves in 3 months and the smarks here will be REALLY pissed at him. Now THAT would be bad for business. But it's true, it would entertain the hell out of me while it lasts. I'm not going to complain that it doesn't though because I understand the WWE wants to do well long term. I'm just happy to see Rock at all. It's like watching Jordan when he's not quite as good at 40 but shows flashes of former greatness.





zyphen said:


> Unfortunate coincidence then on your screenname.


Maybe next time we read the post before basing a reply soley on a username eh? I expressed my personal opinion, did not say I hated Rocky/loved Punk, did not say everyone should feel the way I do, just that it bored _*ME*_, Christ this is why I hate posting here, too many marks just running rampant


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> Great post. Rocky crushed Show in that promo for "you step over the top rope like thats suppose to impressive somebody then you do something without a shadow of a doubt the most impressive thing The Rock has ever seen and thats this....makes that funny noise while raising hand in air" completely ruined his career. Rocky could easily kill Punk on the mic. Punks stupid jabs at Rocky dont even make sense since this "lame stick" made him the biggest draw and overall star in WWE history while Punk is so far below him its just laughable. :rock4 holds back to make guys on the weakest roster in history look good man what a nice guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am dead serious, WCW thought Austin would be nothing and let him go and the WWE took him and made him into a huge star and all Austin ever did was wear black tights and swear. Punk cuts way better promos than Austin ever did, and Punk is a much better wrestler as well. Punk is a better wrestler than the rock and austin.

As for Jericho, he could have been much bigger but he was held back. Sure he beat Austin and the rock in the same night but he was never booked like Austin or the Rock was.

If you booked Punk like Austin and the Rock in the attitude era , he would have been just as big as both of them esp since back then the WWE let you say pretty much what ever you wanted.

And imagine the feuds Punk and Austin could have? The beer guzzlin ******* vs the straight edge punk?
It would have been huge.

Not to mention over the past few months Punk has been booked like a wuss by having outside interference help him win all this matches. How can anyone get invested in a guy like that? 

The WWE should have booked him like the bad ass heel (like the rock and austin when they were heels) and could get clean wins.
And if you want punk to cheat to win fine, let him put his feet on the ropes or pull the trunks, but having the shield and maddox help hm win matches, makes him look weak.

Punk is the best heel in the WWE and they should make him look stronger in his wins.

Its a joke Cena can kick up from three finishers yet Punk couldnt kick up from one lame peoples elbow


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Hawksea said:


> He buried 5 people here......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing special. The Rock's catchphrases and speaking at the 3rd person mocking his opponents in a childish way...


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I know there are certain words the mods can ban, can we get you mods to ban buried, burial, burys, berries, berried, berrial, burriel, burried...it has lost it's meaning to like 95% of the forum, or misue should result in banning...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Evil Peter said:


> I'd say that it's hard to be surprised about that kind of thing on this board. Just look at all the people that post negatively about Punk every chance they can get. All wrestlers have people that dislike them, or at least what they are doing, and I guess that the higher up on the scale they are the more relevant it becomes to criticize them.
> 
> I like both of them myself, although I have to say that as a fan of The Rock I had expected a little bit more. We've seen parts of the greatness he still has though and the ending of the "arms too short to box with God" promo they had together was downright magical. I want more of that intense Rock.
> 
> ...


I agree 100% the rock should have been brought in to make Punk a bigger star by putting over Punk. The WWE needs to get a star on the same level as Cena. If they would have put Punk over the Rock they could have gotten Punk closer, but what is the point of using Cena to make Cena bigger? He is already the top star in the WWE and he is the last guy that needs the rub of beating the rock.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



birthday_massacre said:


> I am dead serious, WCW thought Austin would be nothing and let him go and the WWE took him and made him into a huge star and all Austin ever did was wear black tights and swear. Punk cuts way better promos than Austin ever did, and Punk is a much better wrestler as well. Punk is a better wrestler than the rock and austin.
> 
> As for Jericho, he could have been much bigger but he was held back. Sure he beat Austin and the rock in the same night but he was never booked like Austin or the Rock was.
> 
> ...


Punk would not have made it because back then nobody was afraid to bully people like a school bully would do to a scrawny looking kid.

The things Austin and AE Rock would have said about his physique would have instantly stripped Punk of any credibility.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Hawksea said:


> Punk would not have made it because back then nobody was afraid to bully people like a school bully would do to a scrawny looking kid.
> 
> The things Austin and AE Rock would have said about his physique would have instantly stripped Punk of any credibility.


Punk is about the same size of HBK and HBK was just as big as the rock and austin. HBK seemed pretty credible back then.


----------



## LRG (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



zyphen said:


> People who like the Rock have to be old enough to remember him, dumbass.



OWNED 

lmao. Clearly Romania wrestling fans have a fascination with talking out of their ass.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



CMWit said:


> I know there are certain words the mods can ban, can we get you mods to ban buried, burial, burys, berries, berried, berrial, burriel, burried...it has lost it's meaning to like 95% of the forum, or misue should result in banning...


Are you :HHH2 ?


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



birthday_massacre said:


> Punk is about the same size of HBK and HBK was just as big as the rock and austin. HBK seemed pretty credible back then.


He's actually the same size as X-Pac. More noticeable if you take out the tats.

Punk is always around 190-205. HBK was around 230-235 in his prime, and way more athletic than Punk. Big difference in size.


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



birthday_massacre said:


> If you booked Punk like Austin and the Rock in the attitude era , he would have been just as big as both of them esp since back then the WWE let you say pretty much what ever you wanted.


No chance in hell unk2



birthday_massacre said:


> Its a joke Cena can kick up from three finishers yet Punk couldnt kick up from one lame peoples elbow


Great point. If Punk was booked like Cena in this era he wouldve been far bigger star than him but at no time would he have ever been anywhere near Steve and Rocky



birthday_massacre said:


> I agree 100% the rock should have been brought in to make Punk a bigger star by putting over Punk. The WWE needs to get a star on the same level as Cena. If they would have put Punk over the Rock they could have gotten Punk closer, but what is the point of using Cena to make Cena bigger? He is already the top star in the WWE and he is the last guy that needs the rub of beating the rock.


When its all said and done both Cena and Punk will go over Rocky clean, just chill guys



birthday_massacre said:


> Punk is about the same size of HBK and HBK was just as big as the rock and austin. HBK seemed pretty credible back then.


HBK is the greatest in ring worker but hes not anywhere near Steve and Rocky level overall in terms of star and drawing power.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



birthday_massacre said:


> Punk is about the same size of HBK and HBK was just as big as the rock and austin. HBK seemed pretty credible back then.


First things first, Punk doesn't come close to Shawn Michaels physique back then. 2. Michaels was not in the AE. 3. Were suppose to believe Punk would have surpassed Jericho, Benoit, Guerrero, Angle, Undertaker, Mick Foley, Triple H, Kane, Big Show , ETC, let alone The Rock & Austin? Oh Piiiiiiiiillllllllleeeeeaaaaaassssssseeeee.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



CMWit said:


> I know there are certain words the mods can ban, can we get you mods to ban buried, burial, burys, berries, berried, berrial, burriel, burried...it has lost it's meaning to like 95% of the forum, or misue should result in banning...


I love you.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Hawksea said:


> He's actually the same size as X-Pac. More noticeable if you take out the tats.
> 
> Punk is always around 190-205. HBK was around 230-235 in his prime, and way more athletic than Punk. Big difference in size.


We're still waiting on your response, are you gonna answer these questions or you just gonna keep pretending that you don't see this??



Evolution said:


> Serious questions:
> 
> If a show doesn't rate well, do you not enjoy it?
> 
> ...


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Stanford said:


> I love you.


The love is returned for having that great MST3k sig!!!


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



CMWit said:


> I know there are certain words the mods can ban, can we get you mods to ban buried, burial, burys, berries, berried, berrial, burriel, burried...it has lost it's meaning to like 95% of the forum, or misue should result in banning...


And owned, and Goat too.


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Stad said:


> We're still waiting on your response, are you gonna answer these questions or you just gonna keep pretending that you don't see this??


Ratings have no importance to how much you enjoy it but it does play a big factor in why business decisions are made like having Rock win the title at Rumble. Its sad to see so many Punk fans shocked over it when it was a brilliant business move. They dont have to like it or even support it but they have to understand it was good business.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> Ratings have no importance to how much you enjoy it but it does play a big factor in why business decisions are made like having Rock win the title at Rumble. Its sad to see so many Punk fans shocked over it when it was a brilliant business move. They dont have to like it or even support it but they have to understand it was good business.


Is your name Hawksea or what?


----------



## Dirtnose (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

The worst part is how Cole and Lawler sound so surprised and amazed that The Rock will be on the show. The Rock is here tonight WHAT A TREAT!!!! He should be on every week involved in matches. He's the fucking WWE champion.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



CMWit said:


> I know there are certain words the mods can ban, can we get you mods to ban buried, burial, burys, berries, berried, berrial, burriel, burried...it has lost it's meaning to like 95% of the forum, or misue should result in banning...


Now that I think about it, can Dem ratings, rateinz, ratingz, and any other dumb mispelling be added? The two most annoying parts about wrasslin threads ratings and burials...I'm calling Webster's


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

CMWit just burried all the ratingz marks :buried

:hayden3


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Hawksea said:


> He buried 5 people here......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking love this promo



Dirtnose said:


> The worst part is how Cole and Lawler sound so surprised and amazed that The Rock will be on the show. The Rock is here tonight WHAT A TREAT!!!! He should be on every week involved in matches. He's the fucking WWE champion.


May I remind you Rock isnt a full time performer anymore he is a movie star now. Rock only appears on certain dates thats in his contract


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Fucking love this promo
> 
> 
> 
> *May I remind you Rock isnt a full time performer anymore he is a movie star now. Rock only appears on certain dates thats in his contract*


Pretty sure that his point...he is not a full time performer yet he is the champ...

Fuck I gotta get outta here, this is mind numbing, I have no idea how you regulars do it...


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I think I'm moving to the TNA section.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

enjoyed the promo found it funny my opinion and i like punk and rock


----------



## Gurter (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

the rock is only here to lay down to my boy CENA!!!!

*WORD LIFE*


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I said it before but nobody listened, rock mic skills are over-rated and his promo on Monday night just clarified this. The promo had nothing to do with the match, one whole week before the ppv and he did not build it once. 

He just wanted to put himself over by speaking about his life. This shows how arrogant the rock is because he actually thinks people care what happened to him when he was 15 years old.

If he stopped to think about the ppv and how the business works he would realise it would be of mega importance he hypes the match. However Rock thinks he sells ppv's just by his name and he doesn't even need to hype a match so just talks about whatever he wants.


----------



## CM Reggae (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



CMWit said:


> I know there are certain words the mods can ban, can we get you mods to ban buried, burial, burys, berries, berried, berrial, burriel, burried...it has lost it's meaning to like 95% of the forum, or misue should result in banning...


Also "butt hurt" what is that all about.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Gurter said:


> the rock is only here to lay down to my boy CENA!!!!
> 
> *WORD LIFE*


This. & Punk back to midcard, biatch.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



CMWit said:


> Pretty sure that his point...he is not a full time performer yet he is the champ...
> 
> Fuck I gotta get outta here, this is mind numbing, I have no idea how you regulars do it...




:cena2 Never give up!:cena3


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



CMWit said:


> Pretty sure that his point...he is not a full time performer yet he is the champ...
> 
> Fuck I gotta get outta here, this is mind numbing, I have no idea how you regulars do it...


Only the strong survive



The Cynical Heel said:


> I think I'm moving to the TNA section.


TNA sucks



Gurter said:


> the rock is only here to lay down to my boy CENA!!!!
> 
> *WORD LIFE*


Cena layed down to the Rock last year and the only reason Rock will be laying down this year is cos he has to leave to film more movies. If he could stay longer Cena would be laying down again at Wrestlemania 29



bboy said:


> I said it before but nobody listened, rock mic skills are over-rated and his promo on Monday night just clarified this. The promo had nothing to do with the match, one whole week before the ppv and he did not build it once.
> 
> He just wanted to put himself over by speaking about his life. This shows how arrogant the rock is because he actually thinks people care what happened to him when he was 15 years old.
> 
> If he stopped to think about the ppv and how the business works he would realise it would be of mega importance he hypes the match. However Rock thinks he sells ppv's just by his name and he doesn't even need to hype a match so just talks about whatever he wants.


Rock's mic skills are awesome and he was entertaining by telling that story. Haters need to get over this. Rock is not arrogant he is very humble and doesnt forget where he came from.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Stad said:


> Is your name Hawksea or what?


And is your name Evolution or what?



Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> Ratings have no importance to how much you enjoy it but it does play a big factor in why business decisions are made like having Rock win the title at Rumble. Its sad to see so many Punk fans shocked over it when it was a brilliant business move. They dont have to like it or even support it but they have to understand it was good business.


The best post in this thread. You all have the right to like who you want and even think that CM Punk is the greatest champion of all time but opinions are one thing and facts are another. I liked Big Boss Man more than Hulk Hogan when I started to watch wrestling but I can't say that Boss Man was a bigger star in the WWE history than Hogan because Hogan was a bigger draw, was more responsible for PPV buys and sold more merchandise. This "the ratings doesn't matter, it's about who I like" is so self-evident that you don't even have to mention it but yet since Punk became WWE champion and failed to make an impact it's mentioned in every second thread by Punk marks. You sound like guys with small dicks who need to mention it everytime that size doesn't matter, it's the way you use it.

Ratings, buys and merchandise sales should not influence and decide who our favourite wrestlers and champions are but when we talk about stuff like if the Rock is good for business or should he headline WrestleMania as champion then we should talk about business. It becomes pathetic when some people claim that the Rock was then and and is now irrelevant and means nothing for business only because they dislike him. I like Alberto Del Rio since the face turn very much and hated Triple H back in 2000 but I can't deny that Triple H is a bigger name than Del Rio (at least now).

If you dislike the Rock, fine if you have a bad taste, but if you claim how a legend as WWE champion who is not too old like Hogan, Flair or Sammartino to compete, who is in the top 5 of the greatest and most recognizable people who ever step foot in a wrestling ring (at least in North America), currently the best, most recognizable and highest paid actors in Hollywood who defends the title at the greatest show of the year wrong and bad for business then you just proved what I already assume that most of you are little kids who doesn't even know what business is or just trolls who are responsible that this forum has daily 3-4 new anti-Rock threads and who should be banned one by one.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> TNA sucks


Not as much as Kelly Kelly thought :yum:


----------



## zyphen (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



CMWit said:


> Maybe next time we read the post before basing a reply soley on a username eh? I expressed my personal opinion, did not say I hated Rocky/loved Punk, did not say everyone should feel the way I do, just that it bored _*ME*_, Christ this is why I hate posting here, too many marks just running rampant


Read the post? Like there was much content to it.... Don't give yourself too much credit. You moved from Punk mark to just another dude with one liners and contributes nothing to the discussion. You give a comment that's obviously going to be interpreted negatively and get butthurt when it does. Sit down junior.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Joshi said:


> Not as much as Kelly Kelly thought :yum:


Dont bring Kelly Kelly into this


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

So, people are still defending this shit? People's standards are way too low these days, on a go home show no less. I always thought Cena was a low rent Rock, which is why his Rumble promo is so comparable to Rock's story time.

I again will point people to Chris Jericho, who is bringing it with his in-ring performances, isn't telling boring stories and isn't hawking bad movies about a son being put in jail. save.us.y2j.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> First things first, Punk doesn't come close to Shawn Michaels physique back then. 2. Michaels was not in the AE. 3. Were suppose to believe Punk would have surpassed Jericho, Benoit, Guerrero, Angle, Undertaker, Mick Foley, Triple H, Kane, Big Show , ETC, let alone The Rock & Austin? Oh Piiiiiiiiillllllllleeeeeaaaaaassssssseeeee.


Of course HBK was in the attitude era, he started it all with HHH and DX. And Yes Punk would have passed a lot of them, look at where austin came out of? No where, he was a midcarder in WCW . And the rock? He was Rocky Mavia with his stupid blue outfit.

It all how you are booked, and if Punk was booked as strong as Cena is now or like Austin and the Rock was back in the AE, he would be every bit as big as them. He is a better wrestler and he is better on the mic.

The rock was always hit or miss on the mic and most of this childish promos were always crap but people at it up, just like the promo he cut monday. It was TERRIBLE, if any other wrestler cut that same promo, they would have been killed for it.

The rock is just going through the motions getting a paycheck. That is why his promos suck, why he isnt on every raw and why he isnt doing house shows. Not to mention, its a joke he is not even wrestling on raw.


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

So I went to Future Shop today and picked up a 32GB SD card for my 3DS. Then I went to the bank and paid off $50 to my credit card. While driving home I realized that I was at about half a tank of gas, so I pulled into a gas station that looked like it was run by Al- Queda. No joke, I think my $40 worth of gas will have supported the next terror attack in some Middle Easter country that you forget exists till a bomb goes off or the Olympics roll around. What does this story have to do with this thread? About a much as a 15 year old Rock, hustling a crackhead, in Tennessee, has to do with the Elimination Chamber ppv on Sunday.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



checkcola said:


> So, people are still defending this shit? People's standards are way too low these days, on a go home show no less. I always thought Cena was a low rent Rock, which is why his Rumble promo is so comparable to Rock's story time.
> 
> I again will point people to Chris Jericho, who is bringing it with his in-ring performances, isn't telling boring stories and isn't hawking bad movies about a son being put in jail. save.us.y2j.


My thing is, the Punk/Heyman promo sucked too, but we don't see people complaining about that. Not to mention, the writers probably told the Rock to go out there and talk about that lol. I really doubt they just said "Rock, go out there and talk about whatever you want" lol.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Riot said:


> So I went to Future Shop today and picked up a 32GB SD card for my 3DS. Then I went to the bank and paid off $50 to my credit card. While driving home I realized that I was at about half a tank of gas, so I pulled into a gas station that looked like it was run by Al- Queda. No joke, I think my $40 worth of gas will have supported the next terror attack in some Middle Easter country that you forget exists till a bomb goes off or the Olympics roll around. What does this story have to do with this thread? About a much as a 15 year old Rock, hustling a crackhead, in Tennessee, has to do with the Elimination Chamber ppv on Sunday.


Careful, you are dealing with extreme sensitive Rock fans. You should not try to get your point across in a joking way, even though it doesn't really matter, because they'll tell you you're not watching the show if you don't think Rock is the GOAT. 

He brings dem ratings after all. Fuck the actual entertainment.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

*In the end though it was The Rock that got hustled because he was stupid enough to buy a stolen car.*


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Thee Brain said:


> Careful, you are dealing with extreme sensitive Rock fans. You should not try to get your point across in a joking way, even though it doesn't really matter, because they'll tell you you're not watching the show if you don't think Rock is the GOAT.
> 
> He brings dem ratings after all. Fuck the actual entertainment.


If my favourite wrestlers were rating killers and rating failures I would make fun of the ratings too. Just like poor people who call everybody who is rich gay or every fat girl who calls an attractive girl a slut


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I enjoyed it and I might be the biggest rockhater on this forum. It was very EntertainIng and reminded me of the old rock. Worst promo since he came back? What are you on crack? Try one of those promos where he sucks up to the "people"


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

*IMO, the promo itself wasn't bad. My only problem is that it was more of a Nashville-exclusive type promo that really didn't build up the match, although he did so in the end. I found it funny, and I was entertained by it, but as previously mentioned, didn't talk about the match much. 

Also, I notice some praising Punk and Heyman's promos in here. Those hardly built the match either. I liked all of their promos on Monday, but they all went on a little too long and did little to build the match.*


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

The Rock is not the same Rock from 1998-2000 obviously. The promo was kinda off-script though, weird that they would make him tell a story about his personal life.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Cole and Lawler and their fake laughing makes it more cringe worthy. The fact that WWE expects us to find what Rock is saying funny rather than us decide ourselves.

The segment did what it needed to do. Although Rock is becoming tedious fast. He really needs to step it up in his content and his comedy.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Only the strong survive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check your facts, after rock made a couple of shitty movies he turned his back on wrestling as he was advised that is how you become a proper hollywood actor. He did it without any thought, he distanced himself from the business that made him who he is. If it wasn't for wwe and the fans rock wouldn't even have the fucking chance to make any movies.

It makes me absolutely fucking sick to think about how that peice of shit sold himself out to hollywood and now comes back to wwe and the fans are stupid enough to cheer for him and hang on his every little word. This is the same person who used the fans and the business as a stepping stone, got in one movie and then turned his back and sold out and you cheer him?

The rock marks always argue "oh you would have done the same". I say fuck you because you don't know me. If the rock had anything about him he would have kept "the rock" name in his movies and not changed to Dwayne Johnson. I know it's his real name but the reason he got into the movies was because of "the rock", nobody wanted to see Dwayne Johnson, nobody gave a fuck about Dwayne Johnson.

People won't like it but it's the truth, the fact is the rock is back because his shitty movie career wasn't going as well as he thought. He tried comedy, he tried disney, he tried action but the Dwayne Johnson name wasn't as effective as "the rock". He is holding the wwe championship so he can take it to hollywood and vince can get some shitty promotion work out of it.

You see you can pull the wool over some people's eyes but not everyone and I am just about sick of hearing all this rock love.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

zyphen said:


> Read the post? Like there was much content to it.... Don't give yourself too much credit. You moved from Punk mark to just another dude with one liners and contributes nothing to the discussion. You give a comment that's obviously going to be interpreted negatively and get butthurt when it does. Sit down junior.


There wasn't much to it correct, just a simple opinion that you didn't grasp
...maybe...smaller...words...next...time 

Sent from my fucking phone.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DualShock again.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



bboy said:


> Check your facts, after rock made a couple of shitty movies he turned his back on wrestling as he was advised that is how you become a proper hollywood actor. He did it without any thought, he distanced himself from the business that made him who he is. If it wasn't for wwe and the fans rock wouldn't even have the fucking chance to make any movies.
> 
> It makes me absolutely fucking sick to think about how that peice of shit sold himself out to hollywood and now comes back to wwe and the fans are stupid enough to cheer for him and hang on his every little word. This is the same person who used the fans and the business as a stepping stone, got in one movie and then turned his back and sold out and you cheer him?
> 
> ...


bboy still got it!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Thee Brain said:


> Careful, you are dealing with extreme sensitive Rock fans. You should not try to get your point across in a joking way, even though it doesn't really matter, because they'll tell you you're not watching the show if you don't think Rock is the GOAT.
> 
> He brings dem ratings after all. Fuck the actual entertainment.


Rock is the GOAT and he does bring the ratings and entertainment as well as ass kicking


----------



## #PushKofiKingston (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

The same people calling this promo pointless probably loved the Punk/Heyman promo to start the show. You know, the one that was POINTLESS.


----------



## #PushKofiKingston (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



bboy said:


> Check your facts, after rock made a couple of shitty movies he turned his back on wrestling as he was advised that is how you become a proper hollywood actor. He did it without any thought, he distanced himself from the business that made him who he is. If it wasn't for wwe and the fans rock wouldn't even have the fucking chance to make any movies.
> 
> It makes me absolutely fucking sick to think about how that peice of shit sold himself out to hollywood and now comes back to wwe and the fans are stupid enough to cheer for him and hang on his every little word. This is the same person who used the fans and the business as a stepping stone, got in one movie and then turned his back and sold out and you cheer him?
> 
> ...


You are way too butthurt about this. 

btw, you need to check your facts about the beef Rock & Vince had because Vince didn't even try to re-sign him to a new contract his previous contract was expiring.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I thought it was funny...sheeeeeet.


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



bboy said:


> I said it before but nobody listened, rock mic skills are over-rated and his promo on Monday night just clarified this. The promo had nothing to do with the match, one whole week before the ppv and he did not build it once.
> 
> He just wanted to put himself over by speaking about his life. This shows how arrogant the rock is because he actually thinks people care what happened to him when he was 15 years old.
> 
> If he stopped to think about the ppv and how the business works he would realise it would be of mega importance he hypes the match. However Rock thinks he sells ppv's just by his name and he doesn't even need to hype a match so just talks about whatever he wants.


Nice to see :rock3 still brings out Da jealousy in peeps :lmao:lmao:lmao



birthday_massacre said:


> if Punk was booked as strong as Cena is now or like Austin and the Rock was back in the AE, he would be every bit as big as them.


Punk marks are so desperate damn. He wouldve been bigger than Cena in this era but wouldve never been close to Austin and Rocky level.



birthday_massacre said:


> The rock is just going through the motions getting a paycheck. That is why his promos suck, why he isnt on every raw and why he isnt doing house shows. Not to mention, its a joke he is not even wrestling on raw.


Isnt that the writers fault? Or is it that they give him shit material cuz they dont want him getting wins over top guys and killing them on the mic also, anyone with a brain knows that would be stupid. 



DualShock said:


> If my favourite wrestlers were rating killers and rating failures I would make fun of the ratings too. Just like poor people who call everybody who is rich gay or every fat girl who calls an attractive girl a slut


Mortal post :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao




bboy said:


> Check your facts, after rock made a couple of shitty movies he turned his back on wrestling as he was advised that is how you become a proper hollywood actor. He did it without any thought, he distanced himself from the business that made him who he is. If it wasn't for wwe and the fans rock wouldn't even have the fucking chance to make any movies.
> 
> It makes me absolutely fucking sick to think about how that peice of shit sold himself out to hollywood and now comes back to wwe and the fans are stupid enough to cheer for him and hang on his every little word. This is the same person who used the fans and the business as a stepping stone, got in one movie and then turned his back and sold out and you cheer him?
> 
> ...


Is that you Cena? Can you make your jealousy any more obvious? Clearly you dont care about facts cuz Rocky was forced out of WWE by Vinny Mac ego. Rocky actually wanted to stay for the long hall but was pushed out.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

:lmao Kelly Kelly Fan and Rock marks vs bboy. This is great. #DrawOfTheYear2013 #BiggestBuyrate2013


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

*Anyone who responds to KKF or bboy is a fool, although I can't say I am not guilty of this myself.*


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I wonder who the Roid marks will root for after 'Mania.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I can't say I cared for it, but it was nowhere near as bad as Cena's "promo" before the Rumble. That was among the worst things I've ever heard. 

Rock is great at selling the GTS, and I hope Punk actually gets to hit one in the match Sunday.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



The Cynical Heel said:


> I wonder who the Roid marks will root for after 'Mania.


*CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Cesaro, Kane, and occasionally Cena to name a few.


Also, stop trying so hard to be scrilla.*


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Also, stop trying so hard to be scrilla.*


*Stop trying so hard to be Rock316AE.*


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Charlie Bronson said:


> *Stop trying so hard to be Rock316AE.*


*Don't get mad because I said the same thing about you.*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

The Rock marks still defending this shitty fucking promo? fpalm


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Heavenly Invader said:


> The Rock marks still defending this shitty fucking promo? fpalm


*Not everyone is going to share your opinion. For some reason, many on this forum don't get that.*


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



iwatchwrestling said:


> I can't say I cared for it, but it was nowhere near as bad as Cena's "promo" before the Rumble. That was among the worst things I've ever heard.
> 
> Rock is great at selling the GTS, and I hope Punk actually gets to hit one in the match Sunday.


Def, this match will be way better IMO. We didn't see alot of Rock or Punks movesets in the last. Think they did that on purpose so in their next match they wouldn't have shown all. They both have great wrestling minds. Can't wait till EC.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Don't get mad because I said the same thing about you.*


*Which was lame. Both times. *


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

There is some dedicated life haters of certain wrestlers on this board that have agendas of hatred but deep down inside i think their particular hatred of said wrestler is most likely their childhood heroes.


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Heavenly Invader said:


> The Rock marks still defending this shitty fucking promo? fpalm


Punk marks still making excuses for why hes a ratings killer while WWE needed :rock4 to come back and save there company once again


----------



## diorama (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I thought this thread is about that Rock's particular promo. But what the hell..

I don't really get why the Rock's movie career is brought up here. Who gives a shit if he is trying to be a successful actor? Who gives a shit if he tried to turn his back on fans?

What's all matters is whether if he can entertain when he's on the show. He obviously can. But that particular promo just seemed disconnected with the whole storyline.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Not everyone is going to share your opinion. For some reason, many on this forum don't get that.*


While it wasn't the greatest promo ever and Rock has certainly done much much better, it wasn't shit like many are making it out to believe.

What some people on here fail to realize is promos are not just about content/material, copious amounts of other factors need to be taken into consideration and the Rock has always did pretty well in most of those other categories. The guy was bang on with his delivery (much better then when Cena goes into rambling story mode), tone, pitch variety, had a bit of passion, and, as usual, great comedic timing. The promo may have been bland/lame on the content end of things but was pretty darn good everywhere else.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

As a stand alone promo, it was fine. As a feud selling promo, didn't pop off at all. The brawl with Punk at the end told more of a story than Rocky's words and that's from a Rock fan.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



diorama said:


> I thought this thread is about that Rock's particular promo. But what the hell..
> 
> I don't really get why the Rock's movie career is brought up here. Who gives a shit if he is trying to be a successful actor? Who gives a shit if he tried to turn his back on fans?
> 
> What's all matters is whether if he can entertain when he's on the show. He obviously can. But that particular promo just seemed disconnected with the whole storyline.


Love your sig. All truth.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



THANOS said:


> While it wasn't the greatest promo ever and Rock has certainly done much much better, it wasn't shit like many are making it out to believe.
> 
> What some people on here fail to realize is promos are not just about content/material, copious amounts of other factors need to be taken into consideration and the Rock as always did pretty well in most of those other categories. The guy was bang on with his delivery (much better then when Cena goes into rambling story mode), tone, pitch variety, had a bit of passion, and, as usual, great comedic timing. The promo may have been bland/lame on the content end of things but was pretty darn good everywhere else.


Exactly.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Not everyone is going to share your opinion. For some reason, many on this forum don't get that.*


People can like it and some don't. I'm surprised this pointless discussion is still going on.



Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> Punk marks still making excuses for why hes a ratings killer while WWE needed :rock4 to come back and save there company once again


I'm a fan of both guys. I don't blindly shovel whatever shit they feed us. It was a pointless promo and had NOTHING to do with his angle with Punk. Rock didn't even give a shit about the stipulation that was handed to him.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I would have liked to see the Rock cut a promo about the stipulation. 

"Paul Heyman, the Rock knows the stipulation you threw at the Rock. Whether it's the past, the present, the future, the Rock will always and the Rock means always whoop that candy ass because it doesn't matter what the stipulation is, because the Rock will do what he always does best and that is electrify and layeth the Smackdown all over C.M. Punk's candyass. The Rock always says one thing-JUST BRING IT BITCH. You see, the Rock knows CM. Punk has a dream to reclaim his title. He thinks he's gonna hit the Rock with the Go To Sleep and pin him 1-2-3. But that is what it is, a dream. The reality is that this Sunday, the Rock-Spinebuster, People's Elbow, Rock Bottom-1, 2, 3. If Ya Smell.........what the Rock...(CM Punk's Music). 

(That last part is actually taken from an old Rock promo he cut with Kurt Angle).


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

The Rock basically did Cena's promo prior to the Royal Rumble (that one where Cena went on a tirade about things to do on Sundays), except it wasn't as shitty.


Therefore, The Rock still wins.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> *Punk marks still making excuses for why hes a ratings killer* while WWE needed :rock4 to come back and save there company once again


No need to make excuses for something that isn't true.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



mblonde09 said:


> No need to make excuses for something that isn't true.


Why do people even bitch about his drawing ability? It's obvious that if he did draw more then John Cena, then he would have been featured in the Main Event more. Maybe he does draw, but not enough to be consistently in the Main Event. Talent dosen't equate to drawing. Batista drew far more then HBK, Jericho, and Punk.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



mblonde09 said:


> No need to make excuses for something that isn't true.


Probably since you guys made yourselves to believe that the 2.3, 2.2, 2.4 ratings is the new standard viewership figures for Raw when Punk was the champ.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hawksea said:


> Probably since you guys made yourselves to believe that the 2.3, 2.2, 2.4 ratings is the new standard viewership figures for Raw when Punk was the champ.


Why do you even care about the ratings? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



sesshomaru said:


> Why do people even bitch about his drawing ability? It's obvious that if he did draw more then John Cena, then he would have been featured in the Main Event more. Maybe he does draw, but not enough to be consistently in the Main Event. Talent dosen't equate to drawing. Batista drew far more then HBK, Jericho, and Punk.


I've never seen any proof about Cena's drawing power . The only thing he does is sell t-shirts to kids nothing more, he is a non-factor in both ratings and ppv buy rates . Batista was a draw , John cena is not .


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



DualShock said:


> If my favourite wrestlers were rating killers and rating failures I would make fun of the ratings too. Just like poor people who call everybody who is rich gay or every fat girl who calls an attractive girl a slut


But of course, because everyone thinks, behaves and acts in the exact same way.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

So, when The Rock leaves (again) after WrestleMania, will anyone be itching for him to return again after this run?


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Jesus_Hong said:


> So, when The Rock leaves (again) after WrestleMania, will anyone be itching for him to return again after this run?


:ambrose2

I want less focus on part timers and more on new talent.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

^^Hawksea will!


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

As much as I wanted to be angry while listening to his promo, I was still laughing by the end of it so Rock wins that one ...


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



BKKsoulcity said:


> As much as I wanted to be angry while listening to his promo, I was still laughing by the end of it so Rock wins that one ...


Really? Was Vince telling you through a headset to laugh?


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *IMO, the promo itself wasn't bad. My only problem is that it was more of a Nashville-exclusive type promo that really didn't build up the match, although he did so in the end. I found it funny, and I was entertained by it, but as previously mentioned, didn't talk about the match much.
> 
> Also, I notice some praising Punk and Heyman's promos in here. Those hardly built the match either. I liked all of their promos on Monday, but they all went on a little too long and did little to build the match.*


I'd say that the reason why Punk and Heyman's promo got praise is that while it didn't hype the match it was in the continuity of one of the major story lines on the show. Rock's promo didn't have anything to do with what's going on, it was just about him and the Nashville crowd. Punk also had what I think Rock should have had if he was going to make such a promo; a second appearance. While Punk didn't hype his match in his first promo he did so the second time he came out. The problem was of course that it was too short, so I would have preferred that Rock cut his Nashville promo in the middle of the show and that he had gotten a second spot to do nothing but concentrate on EC and Punk.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Mclovin it said:


> Why do you even care about the ratings?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Asking Hawksea if he bases his opinions on ratings seems to be the best way to make him leave the thread as it's happened 2-3 already.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

Problem with the promo was it didn't allow enough time for the feud to build, but the brawl at the end all but made up for it. I actually liked the story, it shits all over anything that Cena could do.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Striketeam said:


> :lmao Kelly Kelly Fan and Rock marks vs bboy. This is great. #DrawOfTheYear2013 #BiggestBuyrate2013


You damn right



Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> Punk marks still making excuses for why hes a ratings killer while WWE needed :rock4 to come back and save there company once again


Well said and this is so true


----------



## lewisvee (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*

I miss this sideburns if I'm honest, that's all I have against rock


----------



## SNUZ (Jan 29, 2013)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> A 15 minute lame, boring, useless and pointless "story" that led nowhere and fits right in the promo style of one John Cena.
> 
> Defend it if you dare.


You didn't get it because you have Asperger's.

Successful defending.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Hawksea said:


> Probably since you guys made yourselves to believe that the 2.3, 2.2, 2.4 ratings is the new standard viewership figures for Raw when Punk was the champ.


No, I meant Punk marks don't have to make excuses for him being a "ratings killer", simply because there's no need to. Punk is not now, nor has he ever been a "ratings killer", and he alone is not responsible for three hours worth of ratings... despite how much you want to believe, and convince others, that he is.


----------



## adprokid (Mar 9, 2011)

The Rock was boring, this is coming from an honest Rock fan, it wasn't even a promo, it's an ass kissing story to get the cheers, cheap stuff.


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

Heavenly Invader said:


> I don't blindly shovel whatever shit they feed us. It was a pointless promo and had NOTHING to do with his angle with Punk. Rock didn't even give a shit about the stipulation that was handed to him.


When your the greatest the industry has ever seen you tend to not care about stipulations made to give a vanilla midget the advantage when you already beat him with an elbow :



mblonde09 said:


> No need to make excuses for something that isn't true.


unk2 is a ratings killer, i know he makes it so hard to defend him unk3 




mblonde09 said:


> No, I meant Punk marks don't have to make excuses for him being a "ratings killer", simply because there's no need to. Punk is not now, nor has he ever been a "ratings killer"





mblonde09 said:


> he alone is not responsible for three hours worth of ratings... despite how much you want to believe, and convince others, that he is.


First you claim you dont need to make up excuses then you right ahead and proceed to make up an excuse :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> First you claim you dont need to make up excuses then you right ahead and proceed to make up an excuse :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


In what way is him saying "he's not a ratings killer" an excuse? An excuse would be if Punk was a ratings killer but the poster felt that there was a reason for it.

And of course it's all very simple if you're inclined to think logically. If Punk had some of the lower rated segments on the show all the time he'd dragging things down and you could say that he was killing ratings. That's of course not the case as he's consistently been among the highest rated segments. Therefor it would be more logical to state that he doesn't elevate the ratings a lot. Still Cena hasn't been getting better ratings either during this time (despite main eventing etc) and comparisons to part-timers is a very different matter. 

People also seem to forget that they are citing ratings from when Raw had a lot of competition as well and that lower ratings doesn't always mean fewer viewers. For example, even one (could theoretically be more, I haven't really checked) of the Raw's The Rock was on would have been lower than 3.0 if it had been when NFL got high viewership.


----------



## ValentinezXifax (Oct 14, 2012)

talking about ratings = instant gump card


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Rock doesnt care what stipulations are at Elimination Chamber he is the most electrifying man in all of entertainment and he is gonna kick CM Punk's ass and retain his WWE title now that is the end of story time :rock4


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> Nice to see :rock3 still brings out Da jealousy in peeps :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You dont know that he wouldnt have been as big as the rock or austin, just like you dont know that Rocky Mavia and the Ring Master werent going to be two of the biggest stars in WWE history. Or even Shawn Michaels of the rockers and HBK. What change between Rocky Mavia and the rock, and , The Ring Master and Stone Cold?

BOOKING. 

Just look Ryback, he was nothing when he was Skip Shetfield, bt but the WWE give him a monster gimmic and now he is a star.

If the WWE booked Punk like they did Austin and The Rock, he would be every bit as big as them, but they book him like they do all their heels and make him a wus.

Booking has everything to do with how over someone gets, as well as their gimmick. Just look at the undertaker before he went to the WWE, he had terrible gimmicks in WCW and did nothing, the WWE makes him the undertaker and almost unbeatiable and he was a huge star.

Now yes the wrestler has to have talent to get to that level but Punk has that. Punk easily would be on the rock and austin level if he was booked as strong as they were.
And yes Punk had a 400 day championship reign but he only main evented one or two PPVs in that whole reign, because Cena was still getting top billing.

Not to mention for the past 4 months before his title loss to the rock, he was always having outside help to win, which just makes fans not believe in him or invest in him.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> When your the greatest the industry has ever seen you tend to not care about stipulations made to give a vanilla midget the advantage when you already beat him with an elbow :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ex·cuse
[v. ik-skyooz; n. ik-skyoos] Show IPA verb, ex·cused, ex·cus·ing, noun
verb (used with object)
1. to regard or judge with forgiveness or indulgence; pardon or forgive; overlook (a fault, error, etc.): Excuse his bad manners.
2.to offer an apology for; seek to remove the blame of: He excused his absence by saying that he was ill.
3.to serve as an apology or justification for; justify: Ignorance of the law excuses no one.
4. to release from an obligation or duty: to be excused from jury duty.
5. to seek or obtain exemption or release for (oneself): to excuse oneself from a meeting.*


Me saying Punk is not responsible for the low ratings, isn't making an excuse - it's simply telling it like it is. For one to make an excuse for something, there needs to be a valid issue, to make an excuse for in the first place - and the issue of Punk being a "ratings killer" doesn't have an iota of validity... especially since it's nothing more than a *fallacy* that's been concocted by Punk haters, in order to make themselves feel better and justify their personal hatred for the man.


fal·la·cy
[fal-uh-see] Show IPA
noun, plural fal·la·cies.
1.*a deceptive, misleading, or false notion, belief,* etc.: That the world is flat was at one time a popular fallacy.
2.*a misleading or unsound argument*.
3.deceptive, misleading, or false nature; erroneousness.
4.Logic. any of various types of *erroneous reasoning that render arguments logically unsound.*
5.Obsolete , deception.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

Lulz @Rybitch being a star :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Cynical Heel said:


> Lulz @Rybitch being a star :lmao


Yeah one of the most over people in the WWE is not a star and I hate Ryback. Since coming in as Ryback he had matches with the WWE champion, and has been in tag matches with Cena and Sheamus (two of the biggest stars in the WWE as well)

I am not a Ryback fan by any means, and he doesnt even deserve the push he is getting but he is def one of the most over wrestlers in the WWE.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Crackheads eh? hil


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Jobberwacky said:


> Crackheads eh? hil


Phil Mitchell should definitely get back on the crack... shit was funny as hell.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Punk isn't a ratings "killer", he's merely just not a very good draw to the mainstream audience. He's perfect for his niche audience, but past that, not so much.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

D17 said:


> Punk isn't a ratings "killer", *he's merely just not a very good draw to the mainstream audience*. He's perfect for his niche audience, but past that, not so much.


Apart from Hollywood superstar, Rocky, nobody is these days.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

I miss the old Rock.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

mblonde09 said:


> Apart from Hollywood superstar, Rocky, nobody is these days.


I completely agree. Which is of no ones fault but Vince and the writers, for the most part.


----------



## LRG (Dec 26, 2012)

D17 said:


> I completely agree. Which is of no ones fault but Vince and the writers, for the most part.


LMAO.

Yeah, right. Just blame it all on Vince and the writers. As if the whole entire roster doesn't need to step their game up.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

D17 said:


> Punk isn't a ratings "killer", he's merely just not a very good draw to the mainstream audience. He's perfect for his niche audience, but past that, not so much.


Well the WWE caters to children now, that is why Punk would have been a much better draw in the attitude era.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LRG said:


> LMAO.
> 
> Yeah, right. Just blame it all on Vince and the writers. As if the whole entire roster doesn't need to step their game up.


Its pretty tough to step up your game when the WWE writers give you crap storylines to work with. Again look at the ring master gimmick, Austin didnt get huge until that was dropped and he ad libbed the austin 316 said I just wooped your ass.

The WWE needs to write good story lines, yes the wrestlers need to do their part too, but if they are not given something good to do, how is that the wrestlers fault?


----------



## WildEagle18 (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL Punk Marks are hilarious. Everyone knows The Rock is being held back from completely burying Punk. Punk might be a talented wrestler but he can't draw, and The Rock burying him will completely kill whatever popularity he has with some audience besides the marks. 

If you don't think The Rock isn't being held back and WWE allowing Punk to say w.e. he wants then just look back to Cena vs Rock. 

Remember that youtube promo Rock did against Cena? Anyone else not name Cena on the roster would be completely buried if Rock was given freedom on the mic. Cena endure that burial promo because of his army of little kids and girls dedicated to Him. Punk doesn't have that kids or women cheering for him, he has Marks and casual fans who flip flops whoever is winning or who is over.

Its funny how Punk fans complain he gets restricted by the WWE on what he say and bash Rocky thinking he isn't being held back.


----------



## Sam Knight (Oct 22, 2012)

I still think that the Rock is cutting good promos.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

mblonde09 said:


> *ex·cuse
> [v. ik-skyooz; n. ik-skyoos] Show IPA verb, ex·cused, ex·cus·ing, noun
> verb (used with object)
> 1. to regard or judge with forgiveness or indulgence; pardon or forgive; overlook (a fault, error, etc.): Excuse his bad manners.
> ...


_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mblonde09 again._

Sorry man :sad:! But excellent post as usual putting an overzealous hater in his place.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

THANOS said:


> _You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mblonde09 again._
> 
> Sorry man :sad:! But excellent post as usual putting an overzealous hater in his place.


Spread some rep to 15 more people and then you can give him his much deserved rep.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

WildEagle18 said:


> LOL Punk Marks are hilarious. Everyone knows The Rock is being held back from completely burying Punk. Punk might be a talented wrestler but he can't draw, and The Rock burying him will completely kill whatever popularity he has with some audience besides the marks.
> 
> If you don't think The Rock isn't being held back and WWE allowing Punk to say w.e. he wants then just look back to Cena vs Rock.
> 
> ...


I didn't read all of your post I was too busy laughing at the part about The Rock being held back from completely burying Punk on the mic. You, my friend are either an idiot or a comedy genius. I'm gonna go with idiot


----------



## Sam Knight (Oct 22, 2012)

^^^The Rock can bury Punk if he wants to,just look at this promo




But Vince won't allow the Rock to bury Punk and I understand that coz if the Rock does then he would be too over with the fans and all the fans would be demanding the Rock once he leaves and that isn't good for the company.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

I still haven't watched this promo, but I find it hilarious that an apparently shitty promo from The Rock has led to almost 700 replies in 4 days.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Creme De La Creme said:


> I still haven't watched this promo, but I find it hilarious that an apparently shitty promo from The Rock has led to almost 700 replies in 4 days.


Blame the select Rock marks and Kelly Kelly Fan for instigating. :suarez1 They're good at stretching a thread further than it should be. Have you SEEN the GOAT thread?

No, but seriously that's just how things be around here. Get the right(or wrong?) people in a thread and it spirals downward. There really isn't anything else to say on this matter besides Rock marks saying "You just jelly" and everyone else saying "fallacies!".


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

Sam Knight said:


> ^^^The Rock can bury Punk if he wants to,just look at this promo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be extremely counter productive for The Rock to come in and bury all of the top performers in the company on the mic. Everyone wants The Rock to be like The Rock from 1999-2000, but it isn't going to happen. First of all, he has to walk an extremely fine line between giving people the catch phrases and promos that they remember from the past, and putting the top talent over in a way that doesn't completely overshadow them since he isn't going to be there on a consistent basis. 

Also, the fact of the matter is that he doesn't do this nearly as consistently as the other superstars. While his promos are still much more entertaining than anyone on the roster, IMO, you can still tell that he isn't as sharp as he was when he worked on his promos as a full time job. Why people are shocked about this is pretty fucking comical. 

The Rock and Paul Heyman have completely revitalized CM Punk. Heyman has been amazing since he came back, and Punk has delivered some brilliant promos since he started feuding with The Rock. Personally, I've enjoyed Punks promos more than The Rock's in this feud, even though The Rock has still delievered some great material. I think that The fact that CM Punk has/will come out of this feud better than he was before he lost the belt means that The Rock is doing exactly what he's supposed to be doing.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

Taker2theMoon said:


> Blame the select Rock marks and Kelly Kelly Fan for instigating. :suarez1 They're good at stretching a thread further than it should be. Have you SEEN the GOAT thread?
> 
> No, but seriously that's just how things be around here. Get the right(or wrong?) people in a thread and it spirals downward. There really isn't anything else to say on this matter besides Rock marks saying "You just jelly" and everyone else saying "fallacies!".


Yeah, I agree. I can't even read some of the threads anymore because its always the same shit over and over again


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Creme De La Creme said:


> Yeah, I agree. I can't even read some of the threads anymore because its always the same shit over and over again


Yep I already spoke my two cents on the matter so all that's left for me to do is lurk the thread, chime in when I feel like it, and hate myself for being partly responsible for keeping the thread alive.

Just like now.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

http://espn.go.com/blog/playbook/fandom/post/_/id/18129/wwe-power-rankings-punk-rock-battle

others who thier opinions are more valuable than bunch of IWC idiots didn't thought it was shitty promo afterall


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

the fox said:


> http://espn.go.com/blog/playbook/fandom/post/_/id/18129/wwe-power-rankings-punk-rock-battle
> 
> others who thier opinions are more valuable than bunch of IWC idiots didn't thought it was shitty promo afterall


ESPN can have their opinion if it is even theirs. I never cared about (for all we know) what WWE probably paid a sports journal to write and I never cared much for ESPN anyway so there's that.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

Ratings belong in the ratings thread.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

D17 said:


> Punk isn't a ratings "killer", he's merely just not a very good draw to the mainstream audience. He's perfect for his niche audience, but past that, not so much.


CM Punk is a ratings killer. Vince brought Rock back to save the company


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> CM Punk is a ratings killer. Vince brought Rock back to save the company


:bateman You're too much you know that? You're my favorite troll.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Im not a troll. Im a forum member giving my opinion


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

WildEagle18 said:


> Remember that youtube promo Rock did against Cena? Anyone else not name Cena on the roster would be completely buried if Rock was given freedom on the mic. Cena endure that burial promo because of his army of little kids and girls dedicated to Him. Punk doesn't have that kids or women cheering for him, he has Marks and casual fans who flip flops whoever is winning or who is over.


:rock3 completely :buried Cena life in that promo. In any other era that promo wouldve taken him from the top to jobber status 



WildEagle18 said:


> Its funny how Punk fans complain he gets restricted by the WWE on what he say and bash Rocky thinking he isn't being held back.


Holy fuck, that is an epic point, easily the best ive read all week.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The point of good promo work isn't to bury someone in anycase; its to sell a match. Funny thing, this shitty Rock promo did neither... ho hum.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



The Cynical Heel said:


> I wonder who the Roid marks will root for after 'Mania.


Can't believe this thread is still going? People can't take that other people actually enjoyed the promo? 

Anyways to answer the quote: No one because once the Rock leaves, he takes my viewership with him. Not going to endure more of 2011-2012 wrestling where he get spots of brilliance in a year of shit.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



TheRockPwnsAll said:


> Can't believe this thread is still going? People can't take that other people actually enjoyed the promo?
> 
> Anyways to answer the quote: No one because once the Rock leaves, he takes my viewership with him. Not going to endure more of 2011-2012 wrestling where he get spots of brilliance in a year of shit.


It goes both ways. Rock marks can't accept that other people consider that promo to be terrible. Actually, Rock marks can't accept everything people say about Rock that is negative, or just a simple criticism.

In their minds, he's a perfect individual that can do no wrong.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Thee Brain said:


> It goes both ways. Rock marks can't accept that other people consider that promo to be terrible. Actually, Rock marks can't accept everything people say about Rock that is negative, or just a simple criticism.
> 
> In their minds, he's a perfect individual that can do no wrong.


And?? Thats their opinion. Can't take it. GTFO. Why do you care so much that they think hes perfect and can do no wrong or that every single promo he does is the best ever. Disagree and move on.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



TheRockPwnsAll said:


> And?? Thats their opinion. Can't take it. GTFO. Why do you care so much that they think hes perfect and can do no wrong or that every single promo he does is the best ever. Disagree and move on.


Again, it goes both ways. They can't take it too. I accept their opinions, they are the ones who can't accept mine whenever I post something negative against Rock. At least most of them.

And where in the fuck did I said I care about their opinions? I made an observation from my experience with them, can't I make an observation now without getting the famous "Why do you care..."?


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Thee Brain said:


> It goes both ways. Rock marks can't accept that other people consider that promo to be terrible. Actually, Rock marks can't accept everything people say about Rock that is negative, or just a simple criticism.
> 
> In their minds, he's a perfect individual that can do no wrong.


Truth. If you do not have any valid argument to "BAH GAWD THE RACK IS GOD" don't shove it to other people's face.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

The Rocks promo wasn't horrible. He's the only one in the WWE right now that can even come close to what Punk/Heyman do. I'm not going to hate on the guy. At least he's trying and not phoning it in like Cena. Cena has become fucking unbearable guys. Shit.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



TheRockPwnsAll said:


> And?? Thats their opinion. Can't take it. GTFO. Why do you care so much that they think hes perfect and can do no wrong or that every single promo he does is the best ever. Disagree and move on.


The thread is apparently made for those that didn't like his promo, it's shown quite clearly by it's name. Still you say that the people that don't like him should "GTFO" of the thread while it's fine that those that did like it post their arguments? I'm all for being positive over negative but in this case your reasoning seems illogical. The logical way to handle it would be that the people that did like it just ignore a thread like this.

You sound like someone that could argue with reason but this time you got it backwards in my view, and I'm not one of those that hated his promo.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow 29 pages?

Impressive.


----------



## mvpsuperstar (Jan 24, 2006)

The Rock is here to put talent over, not to bury them on the mic. It was a solid (not great) promo that reminded me of his 2003-2004 post-Hollywood Rock appearances. He has already put Punk over on the mic talking about how great he is, & as already mentioned, Punk will come out of this a bigger star. They don't have to mention their PPV match in every promo, that's what good commentators are supposed to do.

As for the "story", it entertained the live audience & that's all that matters to WWE. He had the crowd eating out of his hands which is not debatable.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the fox said:


> http://espn.go.com/blog/playbook/fandom/post/_/id/18129/wwe-power-rankings-punk-rock-battle
> 
> others who thier opinions are more valuable than bunch of IWC idiots didn't thought it was shitty promo afterall


Yeah and ESPN still thinks that Peyton Manning is better than Tom Brady and that Kobe Bryant is as good as Jordan.
They are the last source I take seriously.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I cant believe this thread is sill going seriously people move on


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Im not a troll. Im a forum member giving my opinion


How is Punk a ratings kill when the whole title run he was not even main eventing the PPVs or Raws but John Cena still was?

Like I have said before, its not his fault the way the WWE books him and how even when he or others are champion, Cena is still booked at champion.

If the WWE would invest in someone else besides Cena when they are champion maybe the ratings would improve? Maybe the ratings are worse because people are sick of Cena being shoved down our throats?


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

mblonde09 said:


> Me saying Punk is not responsible for the low ratings, isn't making an excuse - it's simply telling it like it is. For one to make an excuse for something, there needs to be a valid issue, to make an excuse for in the first place - and the issue of Punk being a "ratings killer" doesn't have an iota of validity... especially since it's nothing more than a *fallacy* that's been concocted by Punk haters, in order to make themselves feel better and justify their personal hatred for the man.


Im sorry but who had the title when WWE popped there biggest ratings since the highly promoted Raw 1000? Can wait til Rocky leaves and Punk get featured in a big match at Mania and it doesnt draw, what will be your excuse then? 



The Cynical Heel said:


> Lulz @Rybitch being a star :lmao


Lol @ Punk being a big star, cant even close PPV with the title without Cena :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Watch Smackdown tonight, Rock kept repeating and stuttering. Was hard to watch and support the guy.


----------



## Pauly3 (Feb 18, 2012)

How tall is the Rock really? He mentioned how he is 6'4 on the mic over and over again on the raw episode.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Ive watched Smackdown and Rock did a great promo anyone who slates that is a fucker. Rock owned CM Punk in the promo and he will own CM Punk at Elimination Chamber and retain his WWE title


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

The Rock got a bunch of geeks upset. Alot of Cena loving virgins are here on Friday night whining about the greatest star of all time. Hilarious.



> How is Punk a ratings kill when the whole title run he was not even main eventing the PPVs or Raws but John Cena still was?


If you stand by this statement, that means he was a second rate champion after all. Go figure.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> Alot of Cena loving virgins are here on Friday night whining about the greatest star of all time. Hilarious.


I would hope little kids are virgins.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

I love how the IWC has turned on Rock just because he defeated their mid card messiah for the title. I also love it how the IWC act like the Rock's promos are shit, when he still has the crowd in the palm of his hands, cheering for him in effervescent adulation. I personally thought his Smackdown address this week was as intense as it was awesome.

You know what? Even though I'm not much of a Punk fan, I thought he deserved much more of a fitting send off to his 400+ day title reign as well. But it's obvious that Rock vs Cena is the big money match for WM, and hence it was the logical business decision for Punk to lose.

I'm just sick of all the sickening butt hurt and cringe worthy whining that has spread throughout this forum like a rash ever since the Royal Rumble. It's absolutely pathetic and indicative of the maturity of this board (or lack thereof). Seriously guys, get the fuck over it.


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lets discuss the shitty Rock promo.*



Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Punk marks still Butt Hurt?


Good contribution.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> *Ive watched Smackdown and Rock did a great promo anyone who slates that is a fucker. * Rock owned CM Punk in the promo and he will own CM Punk at Elimination Chamber and retain his WWE title


I don't know why but this made me laugh so hard. I still am laughing and I honestly don't know why


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> I don't know why but this made me laugh so hard. I still am laughing and I honestly don't know why


Probably because he said anyone who hates it is a fucker. Usually you would expect to see motherfucker. :ex:


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Evil Peter said:


> I'd say that the reason why Punk and Heyman's promo got praise is that while it didn't hype the match it was in the continuity of one of the major story lines on the show. Rock's promo didn't have anything to do with what's going on, it was just about him and the Nashville crowd. Punk also had what I think Rock should have had if he was going to make such a promo; a second appearance. While Punk didn't hype his match in his first promo he did so the second time he came out. The problem was of course that it was too short, so I would have preferred that Rock cut his Nashville promo in the middle of the show and that he had gotten a second spot to do nothing but concentrate on EC and Punk.


*Good point and good idea. To me,the promo was something he should've done during a one-off appearance after his retirement. He should've built up match more, but I was still entertained.*


SNUZ said:


> You didn't get it because you have Asperger's.
> 
> Successful defending.


:lmao



joaosilvawwe said:


> It was pointless but entertaining imo.


*Basically this.*



birthday_massacre said:


> You dont know that he wouldnt have been as big as the rock or austin, just like you dont know that Rocky Mavia and the Ring Master werent going to be two of the biggest stars in WWE history. Or even Shawn Michaels of the rockers and HBK. What change between Rocky Mavia and the rock, and , The Ring Master and Stone Cold?
> 
> BOOKING.
> 
> ...


*You say he can't tell how big Punk would've gotten, and then you go on to say how big Punk would've gotten.* fpalm *Come one now.*



The Cynical Heel said:


> Lulz @Rybitch being a star :lmao


*He's a star, get over it.*


D17 said:


> Punk isn't a ratings "killer", he's merely just not a very good draw to the mainstream audience. He's perfect for his niche audience, but past that, not so much.


*Why is this so hard to understand? *



mblonde09 said:


> Apart from Hollywood superstar, Rocky, nobody is these days.


*I'd say Brock Lesnar is a pretty big mainstream star. I wouldn't say he's as big of a star as Rock, but a star nonetheless.*



birthday_massacre said:


> Well the WWE caters to children now, that is why Punk would have been a much better draw in the attitude era.


*When you think about it, anyone could've been a bigger and better draw in the attitude era. That era had something that this era doesn't: the fact that wrestling and not just wrestlers were over. The industry was mainstream and extremely popular, it's kind of impossible not to have drawn more money back then.*



Sam Knight said:


> I still think that the Rock is cutting good promos.


*As do I.*



Jesus_Hong said:


> I didn't read all of your post I was too busy laughing at the part about The Rock being held back from completely burying Punk on the mic. You, my friend are either an idiot or a comedy genius. I'm gonna go with idiot


*Well IMO, he is. The Rock's done it all and won it all, he's not there to get to the top, because he is the top. He's established, his legacy is cemented, and there is no way he's getting booed. All he's doing now is making money for the WWE and making people look good. You're not going to see The Rock of 1999 making his opponents look foolish because it does nothing for the current roster except make them look like clowns. And that's not going to benefit anyone. So he'll hold back a little so the other guy can look like a bigger deal.*


Sam Knight said:


> ^^^The Rock can bury Punk if he wants to,just look at this promo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Not exactly. Burying the roster would just make them look worse than they already do, that just makes the WWE lose money and is extremely counter-productive. I don't understand why so many think promos are about burying people. It's to build a feud. It's called a PROMO for a reason, dude.*



Creme De La Creme said:


> I still haven't watched this promo, but I find it hilarious that an apparently shitty promo from The Rock has led to almost 700 replies in 4 days.


*Mark Henry has got nothing on The Rock.* 




Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Im not a troll. Im a forum member giving my opinion


*No, you're a troll.*



checkcola said:


> The point of good promo work isn't to bury someone in anycase; its to sell a match. Funny thing, this shitty Rock promo did neither... ho hum.


*Thank you!*



The Cynical Heel said:


> Truth. If you do not have any valid argument to "BAH GAWD THE RACK IS GOD" don't shove it to other people's face.


*Both sides are wrong, dude. Stop acting like you don't act like just as big of an idiot as the people you criticize. Because trust me, you do.*



birthday_massacre said:


> Yeah and ESPN still thinks that Peyton Manning is better than Tom Brady and that Kobe Bryant is as good as Jordan.
> They are the last source I take seriously.


*Peyton Manning is Zeus.*



AthenaMark said:


> The Rock got a bunch of geeks upset. Alot of Cena loving virgins are here on Friday night whining about the greatest star of all time. Hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> If you stand by this statement, that means he was a second rate champion after all. Go figure.


*I'm pretty sure most in this thread dislike Cena. Stop generalizing. And you're here too, I guess that makes you a Cena loving virgin. Right? 

Props for recognizing the GOAT though.*



Charlie Bronson said:


> *Which was lame. Both times. *


*The truth hurts sometimes. I understand.*


----------



## Apollosol (Jan 3, 2012)

The Rocky Story promo I liked on Raw...... But that smackdown promo was horrendous! OMG! Even with all the editing they did to the segment!

WHY YOU DO THIS TO ME ROCKY! I love you man. I don't wanna hate you! Put more thought into your character!


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Well at least we learned Not to buy a Car from a Crackhead!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Phenom said:


> I love how the IWC has turned on Rock just because he defeated their mid card messiah for the title. I also love it how the IWC act like the Rock's promos are shit, when he still has the crowd in the palm of his hands, cheering for him in effervescent adulation. I personally thought his Smackdown address this week was as intense as it was awesome.
> 
> You know what? Even though I'm not much of a Punk fan, I thought he deserved much more of a fitting send off to his 400+ day title reign as well. But it's obvious that Rock vs Cena is the big money match for WM, and hence it was the logical business decision for Punk to lose.
> 
> I'm just sick of all the sickening butt hurt and cringe worthy whining that has spread throughout this forum like a rash ever since the Royal Rumble. It's absolutely pathetic and indicative of the maturity of this board (or lack thereof). Seriously guys, get the fuck over it.


Another person who thinks the fans should only care about "good business decisions".


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*I don't get why they keep editing the Rock's Smackdown! promos, they always come out looking bad. Then when someone shows the full uncut version, it's great.*


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Like I said in the SD thread, Rock's great SD promo was a perfect example of why this storytime segment was more than fitting in Nashville. Rock is not coming out with intensity out of the blue, you need a reason to do it. That's the entire point of storytelling. That's what he always did in his entire career, RAW after JD 2000, loses the title due to the McMahons BS, comes out and hunting everyone of them until he gets revenge and his title back. That's the basis of the business and any form of showmanship, react naturally to real life situations, and the people will be emotionally invested in what you're doing. The disaster that is the PG era ruined every aspect of great storytelling with its inconsistency, but Rock's storyline is already booked all the way to WM.

On RAW he was comfortable, came out to have fun with the audience as WWE Champion, told a great story and entertained the crowd. Punk stole the title and NOW Rock, in the context of the program has material to work with. To come out for a fun segment and repeat 15 times that he's going to win on the PPV with a forced angry look on his face is something a guy like Cena would do. Not Rock who's more aware to that aspect than anyone in history. Both segments were delivered perfectly and did their job in their separate categories.

The RAW segment accomplished its job, the SD segment was the money promo to sell the PPV. You need versatility in the subjects of the promos, Rock is always trying to find new ideas to entertain the crowds and he's doing it to perfection. "Rock Concert", "Championship Celebration", "Storytime with The Rock". That's a great way to make every crowd feel special even in today's environment where everything is the product is so bland


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Rock316AE said:


> Like I said in the SD thread, Rock's great SD promo was a perfect example of why this storytime segment was more than fitting in Nashville. Rock is not coming out with intensity out of the blue, you need a reason to do it. That's the entire point of storytelling. That's what he always did in his entire career, RAW after JD 2000, loses the title due to the McMahons BS, comes out and hunting everyone of them until he gets revenge and his title back. That's the basis of the business and any form of showmanship, react naturally to real life situations, and the people will be emotionally invested in what you're doing. The disaster that is the PG era ruined every aspect of great storytelling with its inconsistency, but Rock's storyline is already booked all the way to WM.
> 
> On RAW he was comfortable, came out to have fun with the audience as WWE Champion, told a great story and entertained the crowd. Punk stole the title and NOW Rock, in the context of the program has material to work with. To come out for a fun segment and repeat 15 times that he's going to win on the PPV with a forced angry look on his face is something a guy like Cena would do. Not Rock who's more aware to that aspect than anyone in history. Both segments were delivered perfectly and did their job in their separate categories.
> 
> The RAW segment accomplished its job, the SD segment was the money promo to sell the PPV. You need versatility in the subjects of the promos, Rock is always trying to find new ideas to entertain the crowds and he's doing it to perfection. "Rock Concert", "Championship Celebration", "Storytime with The Rock". That's a great way to make every crowd feel special even in today's environment where everything is the product is so bland


Good post


----------

